# News - Valve Software (Steam) (US): Steam: Ihre Meinung ist gefragt: Taugt Valves Vertriebsmodell?



## System (30. März 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,680222


----------



## Bonkic (30. März 2009)

*-*

eigentlich wurde das alles ja schon mindestens 1000 mal durchgekaut, aber egal.

hauptkritikpunkt meinerseits, an allen downloadangeboten ist immer noch, dass ich für ein "weniger", meist das gleiche wie im einzelhandel bezahlen muss.
mit "weniger" meine ich aber nicht nur -ohnehin nur noch rudimentär- vorhandene packung und anleitung, sondern vor allem die tatsache, dass man, ein über steam (bspw) erworbenes bzw freischaltbares spiel zb nicht weiterverkaufen und /- verleihen kann.
zumindest ist das mein derzeitiger wissensstand.

das produkt ist damit minderwertig.

damit, ein spiel -einmalig (!)- online registrieren/ freischalten zu müssen, hab ich hingegen überhaupt kein problem.


----------



## creeperpcs (30. März 2009)

naja ich bin seid sehr viele Jahren bei Steam, das einzige was mich nervt ist wenn die ab und zu mal abschmieren oder wieer mal db probs haben aber ansonsten taugt es mir schon


----------



## HanFred (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 30.03.2009 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> das produkt ist damit minderwertig.


richtig. wenn die preise tiefer wären, würde ich das angebot wohl ausgiebiger nutzen.

die software ist auch nicht gut, viel zu behäbig.


----------



## Shinizm (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Als Steam seinerzeit rauskahm war ich nicht begeistert. Mitlerweile finde ich es Klasse..Demos sind schnell gesaugt, Patches inst. sich wie von selbst, Die Friendslist ist absolut vorbildlich.

Nur kaufen tuh ich mir nichts über Steam direkt.

1. sind die Spiele sehr teuer und 2. bekommt man keine uncut Titel (sofern es eine uncut Version gibt)

Aber als Communityplattform ist Steam sehr gut.


----------



## derBatz (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Steam ist ok, natürlich kann man es nie allen recht machen, aber ich finde es bietet alles was ich mir vorstelle. Ich kann meine Games zocken ohne ständig die DVD zu wechseln, ich brauch es nur einmal zu aktivieren und kann es dann sowohl auf dem heimischen pc als auch auf dem laptop spielen, hab keine nervigen securom oder ähnliche dinger die ständig rummucken und die dvd erkennung minuten braucht, und ich kann sogar ohne dass ich in einen Laden gehe neue games per knopfdruck bestellen und sofort loslegen. Ist doch fantastisch. Da stört es mich nicht wenn valve weiß was ich für einen pc habe, oder was ich für games zocke. Hilft ja auch dabei alles zu optimieren. Das einzige was nervt ist, dass steam ab und zu mal aussetzer hat und man garnicht erst reinkommt, aber probleme gibt es überall. Dafür kann ich aber auch automatisch meine games auf dem aktuellsten stand halten. Ich bin ehrlich zufrieden mit steam.


----------



## bumi (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Grundlegend hat Steam schon einige Vorteile, wie das Friends-Management, oder dass man halt alles auf einen Blick hat. Zudem ist es eine der angenehmsten Arten von Kopierschutz, ohne nerviges 300 mal anmelden oder mit Software wie SecuRom welches auf einigen Rechner Probleme bereitet.

Andererseits gibt es aber auch einige (schon angesprochene) Punkte an Steam, die ich nicht so toll finde:

- Spiele kaufe ich grundsätzlich nur im Laden, weil ich gern Datenträger mit Verpackung, etc. hab.
- Ich hab ein Problem damit, wenn Steam mal wieder ne Macke hat und partout keine Server finden will (Left4Dead als prominentes Beispiel)
- und natürlich der letzte Punkt, dass einzelne Spiele nicht verkauft werden können, sondern nur der ganze Account


----------



## Huskyboy (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Steam als option wär ok, steam als pflicht, no go


----------



## Feuerfalke (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde STEAM gut. 

Meine Spiele sind damit an mich gebunden, nicht mehr an meine PC-Hardware wie mit den aktuellen limitierten Installationen und diesen DRMs.
Meine Spiele kaufe ich trotzdem meistens als DVD (auch wenn sie STEAM-Spiele sind).

Wenn ich spiele HÄTTE, wo ich gleich weiß, die werde ich ein mal durchspielen und dann verkaufen, dann aktiviere ich die über einen anderen Account bei STEAM und verkaufe diesen dann - kein Problem.

Was die Server betrifft, kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Aus technischer Sicht würde ich aber sagen, dass das eher ein Problem des Spieles ist, als das von STEAM, da die Spiele ja intern unterschiedliche Server-Browser nutzen.


----------



## Approx (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

für mich persönlich ist es nichts. ich halte nicht 
viel davon meine spiele bei steam installieren 
und freischalten zu müssen. man kann die 
spiele nicht mal seinem nachbarn leihen bzw 
irgendwann wieder verkaufen. zudem kommt 
noch, dass wenn dein account gehackt wird 
und du kein support bekommst (wie es mir 
erging) , hast die arschkarte. 

gegen eine einmalige online 
aktivierung/registrierung hab ich kein problem. 
wenn sich der trend weiterhin richtung Steam 
oder später OnLive entwickelt, werde ich meine 
xbox 360 nicht missen wollen. 

aber dies is ja nur meine persönliche meinung 


flame on


----------



## ZEUSofEnse (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde Steam gut , da man sich um nichts kümmern muss . Updates werden automatisch geladen , man kann viele Demos über Steam bekommen und und und .

Allerdings fände ich es nicht so gut ,wenn es nur noch Downloadspiele geben würde . Ich möchte gern ne DVD-Box im Regal stehen haben , hab aber nichts dagegen das Spiel dann online zu aktivieren.


----------



## lenymo (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 30.03.2009 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 30.03.2009 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja die Steampreise sind mies, aber seit dem ich nen netten polnischen Onlineshop gefunden habe der die Keys für weniger als die Hälte des Steampreises verkauft (leider deckt er nur einen Teil des Steamangebots aber wenigstens unzensiert) bin ich vom Steam begeistert.  

Aber via Steam selbst würde ich keine Spiele erwerben wollen die Preise sind dafür das man nur Daten erhält eine Frechheit und dazu kommt noch das man als deutscher Kunde automatisch geschnittene Ware erhält.


----------



## vinc (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Feuerfalke am 30.03.2009 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich spiele HÄTTE, wo ich gleich weiß, die werde ich ein mal durchspielen und dann verkaufen, dann aktiviere ich die über einen anderen Account bei STEAM und verkaufe diesen dann - kein Problem.



Was aber wiederrum ein zusätzlicher Aufwand ist.
Es wäre ein leichtes - sogar in die Steam-Plattform integriert - eine Option zu erstellen, Software weiter zu verkaufen.
Das Problem ist nur, den Publishern gefiele eine solche Option gar nicht, da diese an einem weiterverkauften Spiel nichts mehr verdienen.

Ein weiteres Problem ist nach wievor, dass auch Steam DRM ist. Damit hat der Inhaber volle Kontrolle über die Accounts und kann nach seinem ermessen Richtlinien erlassen, welche möglicherweise nicht zugunsten des Kunden (Accountbesitzer) ausfallen.

Ich hoffe sehr, das die Rechnung von Ubisoft und seit Sims3 auch EA aufgeht, ohne DRM-Kopierschutz zu fahren.
Steam hat meiner Meinung nach seine Daseinsberechtigung im Bezug auf Komfort, sollte aber nicht die einzige Option sein an ein Spiel zu kommen.


----------



## Nosi11 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

also ich habe mit steam auch kein problem. ich muss keine cd suchen und einlegen und muss auch keine angst haben dass ich sie verkratze und nicht mehr benutzen kann. außerdem sind die spiele immer auf dem neusten stand.
momentan kauf ich auch noch lieber spiele im laden, zumal die preise über steam wenig verlockend sind. euro-preise zumindest gehn gar nicht!!!

genial wär natürlich wenn man spiele aus dem account verkaufen,verschenken, bzw. tauschen könnte. aber das würde wahrscheinlich ausgenutzt werden und wär nicht im sinne von valve.


----------



## Bonkic (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nosi11 am 30.03.2009 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> genial wär natürlich wenn man spiele aus dem account verkaufen,verschenken, bzw. tauschen könnte.




das wäre nicht genial, sondern normal und eigentlich sogar selbstverständlich.


----------



## HanFred (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 30.03.2009 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Nosi11 am 30.03.2009 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genau... es gibt auch überhaupt keinen vernünftigen grund, warum ein publisher die wiederverkäufe verhindert, dass er mitverdienen möchte ist keineswegs legitim.


----------



## Nosi11 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 30.03.2009 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Nosi11 am 30.03.2009 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





das sehe ich nicht so. es würde keine 3 tage dauern und würde eine riesen steam-tauschbörse geben. und das ist sicher nicht im sinne des erfinders. es sei denn sie würden sowas selbst betreiben! was natürlich ne möglichkeit wär.


----------



## HanFred (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nosi11 am 30.03.2009 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> und das ist sicher nicht im sinne des erfinders.


ja und? was hat das den überhaupt zu interessieren?



edit: mir ist gerade wieder eingefallen, warum ich sowieso nichts mehr über STEAM kaufen werde: die preise für uns schweizer wurden von $ auf € umgestellt. 1:1. das ist nicht nur unfair, das ist lachhaft.


----------



## Nosi11 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 30.03.2009 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nosi11 am 30.03.2009 13:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, ganz einfach. warum sollten sie was zulassen was ihnen nur verlust einbringen kann? nicht unbedingt logisch.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 30.03.2009 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Steam als option wär ok, steam als pflicht, no go


Genau das ist auch mein Standpunkt. Ich zitiere mal was ich in der Umfrage zu dem Punkt "Was sollte an Steam verbessert werden?" geschrieben habe: 

_Das Mindeste was ich verlange ist, dass Steam nur für Multiplayerspiele zwingend vorrausgesetzt wird. Im Idealfall wäre es zu 100% eine freiwillige Entscheidung des Kunden ob er Steam nutzen will oder nicht. Fazit: Das grundlegende Problem was ich mit Steam habe ist der Zwang. _

SSA


----------



## HanFred (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nosi11 am 30.03.2009 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 30.03.2009 13:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist natürlich schon klar, aber mein vorwurf bleibt, dass der publisher dieses vorgehen nicht ernsthaft rechtfertigen kann. es ist abzocke.


----------



## Rabowke (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nosi11 am 30.03.2009 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 30.03.2009 13:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nach deiner Logik dürfte es dann aber auch keine Gewährleistung / Garantie oder gar eine Supportabteilung geben.

Schließlich kostet die Geld auch! 

Übrigens, natürlich ist uns allen klar, dass Valve das aus gutem Grund nicht implementiert: aber genau das ist einer der großen Kritikpunkte *gegen* Steam. Es gibt nunmal einen Markt für Gebrauchtspiele, wenn Valve clever wäre (!) würden sie so eine Art "InSystem Sale" aufbauen, d.h. man kann gg. eine Gebühr von paar Prozent ein Steam Spiel 'verkaufen' und auf einen anderen Account übertragen.

Als Dienstleistung behält Valve bzw. Steam eben 1-5% ... wenn sie dazu auch den kompletten Zahlungsverkehr abwickeln, d.h. von Person B den Betrag einziehen und Person A aufs Konto packen, dann wäre das vllt. eine Möglichkeit.

Ist nur eine Idee wie man es Valve event. 'schmackhaft' machen könnte ... im Grunde hat Bonkic recht: das normalste der Welt ist eben, dass man sein Eigentum verkaufen kann, dazu gehört eben auch eine einfache, problemlose Bindung des Spiels von seinem Steamaccount.


----------



## lenymo (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 30.03.2009 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nosi11 am 30.03.2009 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja Valve würde es sicher nur als ein nicht angebotenes Feature bezeichnen nicht als Abzocke.


----------



## Bonkic (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nosi11 am 30.03.2009 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 30.03.2009 13:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





einen kunden wie dich, können sich unternehmen nur wünschen.
hoffentlich denken die zukünftigen käufergenerationen nicht durchgehend so.


----------



## BlackDead (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 30.03.2009 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> genau... es gibt auch überhaupt keinen vernünftigen grund, warum ein publisher die wiederverkäufe verhindert, dass er mitverdienen möchte ist keineswegs legitim.



Ein vernünftigen Grund gibt es nicht, aber die Hersteller wollen ja das man sich immer neue Produkte kauft und wenn jetzt Spiele immer weiterkauft werden macht er ja kein Gewinn und das liegt logischerweise nicht in seinen Interesse. Deswegen wird versucht den Kunden an seinen Exemplar zu binden so das ein Weiterverkauf unmöglich wird das fängt schon mit irgendwelchen Zusatzinhalte an die dann bei einen Account gebunden sind an und setzt sich halt bei Plattformen wie Steam oder Windows Live fort. Dieses System wird auch bei der Konsole Einzug halten um eben ein Weiterverkauf zu verhindern.
Mich tangiert das jetzt weniger da ich als Sammler meine Spiele nicht verkaufe und auch keine gebrauchten Spiele kaufe.


----------



## El_Cativo (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich sehe das ausnahmsweise genauso wie Husky ( :-o   ):
Steam als optionaler Zusatzdienst mit all seinen Vorteilen (die ich ja nicht bestreite) --> Klasse Sache 

Steam als aufgezwängter Zusatz --> Nein Danke   

Fazit: Wie SSA schon sagte, auch mein grundlegendes Problem mit Steam ist der Zwang.


----------



## crackajack (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				BlackDead am 30.03.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich tangiert das jetzt weniger da ich als Sammler meine Spiele nicht verkaufe


Genau deshalb bin ich auch bereit bei der Steam und sontiger DRM-gängelung mitzumachen.


Warum Steam selber keine Vermietung der Titel anbietet ist mir aber auch schleierhaft. Sollen sie halt die Titel vermieten. Grundpreis 20€. Bei längeren Spielen kommt dann ev. nach, sagen wir zwei Wochen, täglich 50ct hinzu.
Und sie würden imo gut verdienen.

Oder halt ein Abodienst. Monatlich 50€ (?) für das komplette Angebot. 20€ für THQ komplett, 15€ für Valve komplett usw. usf..... Sobald man nicht mehr zahlt, hat man aber auch nichts mehr auf dem Account, außer die fix Gekauften.

Einfach von sich aus die Accounts lockerer steuern, andere Geschäftsmodelle erlauben?
Eben genau den Typen ansprechen der sich ein Spiel kauft, durchspielt und sofort weiterverkaufen will.


Und Weiterverkauf sollte natürlich möglich sein. Von mir aus eben mit einem kleinen Freischaltbetrag um sie aus dem Account zu lösen.


----------



## Gomorra10 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde nein, denn es wird auf "charmante" Art versucht, den Weiterverkauf zu unterbinden. 

Zudem macht man sich abhängig von einer Plattform, nicht immer kann  man spielen, wenn man möchte, da es passieren kann (was ab und zu der Fall ist) das Steam "gewartet" wird und Online Spiele nicht möglich sind.

Außerdem treten Server-Überlastungen auf, wenn Spiele released werden. Ich will nicht warten, sondern sofort das Spiel spielen!

Abo kann nicht kostenfrei gekündigt werden!


----------



## loaloa1234 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bin eig. ganz zufrieden mit Steam.
Außerdem gibt es ja jede Woche einen Weekend-Deal mit 25-75% Rabatt ^^

MFG


----------



## Excelsion (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 30.03.2009 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Nosi11 am 30.03.2009 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So. Da viele immer wieder vergessen, dass das Spiel nicht Ihnen gehört sondern man nur eine Lizenz erwirbt dieses Spiel zu NUTZEN, zitiere ich nun mal die Lizenz- und Nutzungsbestimmungen von Drakensang als Beispiel (steht überall derselbe Mist drin):
"Der Käufer erhält das nicht ausschließliche Recht, das Programm an einem Computerarbeitsplatz zu benutzen. Das Recht ist nicht übertragbar, vermietbar oder verleihbar. ... Das Eigentum und die Urheberrechte oder sonstige Schutzrechte an der Software verbleiben nach wie vor bei der dtp entertainment AG, resp. ihren Lizenzpartnern."

Somit sollte jedem klar werden: Das VERKAUFEN von Spielen ist eigentlich schon seit jeher verboten durch die Nutzungsbestimmungen. Es wird von den Publishern nur geduldet, wahrscheinlich weil die Verfolgung zu schwierig ist.

Grüße
Excel


----------



## crackajack (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Gomorra10 am 30.03.2009 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem treten Server-Überlastungen auf, wenn Spiele released werden. Ich will nicht warten, sondern sofort das Spiel spielen!


Die FEAR2-Installation fand ich ja auch lustig.
Die Aktivierung des Codes ging, von DVD (!) installieren durfte ich aber nicht, da die Server überlastet waren. Ah ja......

Außerdem geht die Anmeldung in letzter Zeit immer mal wieder überhaupt nicht. Dann muss ich die client.blob oder so umbenennen. Fehlermeldung oder so kommt natürlich keine.....

Mit anderen DRM- und Kopierschutz-Unfug hatte ich bisher weniger Probleme. Nämlich überhaupt keins. (GfW hat aber verpasst das ich ein Spiel durchgespielt habe. Das ist aber kein wirkliches Problem. Geht ja nur um die unnötige Gamerscore.)


----------



## Nosi11 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 30.03.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Nosi11 am 30.03.2009 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rofl, ich hab nicht gesagt dass ich das gut finde.
aber du darfst dich nun mal auch nicht in dem irrglauben befinden dass irgendjemand was macht nur um dich glücklich zu machen! es geht wie überall nur um geld!

und abzocke hin oder, es funktioniert doch. also ich bin sicher valve wird das nie aus der hand geben. wärn ja auch blöd wenn sie es machen würden.
aber ich denke auch so eine "gebrauchtbörse" für steamspiele von valve selbst organisiert könnte sich ja auch für sie lohnen. zumindest würden dann vielleicht spiele mal zu einem preis verkauft werden können wo man auf die packung verzichten kann.


----------



## Gomorra10 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Die AGBs sind aber nicht immer Gesetzeskomform. Man darf sein Spiel rechtlich verleihen, nur muss es danach wieder deinstalliert werden. Also von daher schon mal Falsch.

Warum sollte jemand Gebühren bezahlen, wenn jemand sein Spiel verkaufen möchte? Nur damit die nochmal kassieren? Nee, diesen "EA" Gedanken möchte ich erst gar nicht in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Bonkic (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Excelsion am 30.03.2009 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 30.03.2009 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nach dt. recht ist das vermutlich nicht möglich, selbst wenn -was wohl auch nicht der fall ist- die eulas bindend wären.
ergo: irrelevant.


edit:
ausserdem solltest du vielleicht nicht jeden zweiten beitrag mit "lol" oder "rofl" beginnen.
macht, zumindest auf mich, keinen eindruck, und schon gar keinen positiven.
aber das nur am rande.


----------



## DrProof (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

da mein Steamaccount schon den Wert von mehreren hundert Euro übersteigt scheint das System bei mir zu funktionieren, dennoch greif ich oftmals gerne zu Boxen. Ich nutze bei Steam selbst nur die oftmals günstigen Wochenendangebote. Ein Vollpreisspiel ist über das System, wie gesagt, zu kostspielig und doof es jedesmal wieder neu laden zu müssen wenn man mal den Rechner neu aufspielt.


----------



## wOJ (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich würde mir wünschen das Steam wie Xbox Life einige exclusive DLC's für einige Spiele bekommt. Dieses GTA 4 DLC wäre doch ideal für Steam.


----------



## HLP-Andy (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 30.03.2009 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mir wünschen das Steam wie Xbox Life einige exclusive DLC's für einige Spiele bekommt. Dieses GTA 4 DLC wäre doch ideal für Steam.


Wieso müssen die exklusiv sein?


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

die geFAGte meinung 
ändern! aber flott!


----------



## alex1122 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

steam ist eine krankheit!!! vor allem wenn man es braucht um spiele wie z.b.empire total war im internet zu spielen!!


----------



## Huskyboy (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				crackajack am 30.03.2009 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 30.03.2009 13:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Mich tangiert das jetzt weniger da ich als Sammler meine Spiele nicht verkaufe



du weisst das du die spiele nicht besitzt?


----------



## starhorst (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Habs bis jetzt nur für die Gratis Version von HL² Death Match genutzt. Ging fix und ohne Probleme. Allerdings würd ich es ungern für richtige Spiele nutzen. Auf eine Verpackung verzichte ich nicht wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe.


----------



## NineEleven (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Steam ist eigentlich eine ganz feine Sache!

Wenn man das Spiel nicht bei Steam gekauft hat, es aber darüber aktivieren muss, kann man einfach den Inhalt jederzeit wieder downloaden..egal wo.

Auch das kaufen ist klasse, vor allem mit Paypal....schnell, fix, unkompliziert. 

Einziger Kritikpunkt: Über Steam sind die Spiele meist teurer als im Versand z.B Amazon. Aber wenn es mal solche Wochenendangebote gibt, wie z.B Left 4 Dead 50% off, gleicht sich das wieder aus. Oder World of Goo für 4,99.


----------



## Vohaul42 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Auch ich war anfangs skeptisch, allerdings habe ich mich in den letzen Jahren immer mehr mit digitalen Vertriebswegen anfreunden können.

Viele Spiele zocke ich durch und lösche Sie dann wieder von meiner Platte. Ob Titel XY bei mir danach im Schrank verstaubt oder auf irgendwelchen Servern ist mir dann ziemlich wurscht.

Und als Kunde hat man ja - meistens- die Wahl, ob man sich für eine Retail- oder Downloadversion entscheiden möchte. 

Steam hat auch kleinen Independent Studios die Möglichkeit eröffnet, es als Vertriebsplattform zu nutzen, und dadurch einige sehr innovative Titel hervorgebracht. Alleine dafür lohnt sich Steam für mich allemal!

Daher mein Fazit: Steam taugt!


----------



## Rabowke (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Excelsion am 30.03.2009 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> So. Da viele immer wieder vergessen, dass das Spiel nicht Ihnen gehört sondern man nur eine Lizenz erwirbt dieses Spiel zu NUTZEN, zitiere ich nun mal die Lizenz- und Nutzungsbestimmungen von Drakensang als Beispiel (steht überall derselbe Mist drin):
> "Der Käufer erhält das nicht ausschließliche Recht, das Programm an einem Computerarbeitsplatz zu benutzen. Das Recht ist nicht übertragbar, vermietbar oder verleihbar. ... Das Eigentum und die Urheberrechte oder sonstige Schutzrechte an der Software verbleiben nach wie vor bei der dtp entertainment AG, resp. ihren Lizenzpartnern."


Mal davon ab, dass ich diesbezügl. bitte klare Aussagen bzw. Urteile sehen möchte, sprach ich davon das Valve als Rechteinhaber (!) so eine Funktion einbaut. Das mal vorweg.

Wie bereits erwähnt bezweifel ich stark, dass man mit so einer Nutzungsbestimmung, welche man übrigen erst nach dem Kauf zu Gesicht bekommt und da erst bestätigen muss, den Weiterverkauf des Sachgut, denn das ist gekaufte Software von der Stange, einschränken kann.

Siehe diesen Wikipedia-Link.



> Somit sollte jedem klar werden: Das VERKAUFEN von Spielen ist eigentlich schon seit jeher verboten durch die Nutzungsbestimmungen. Es wird von den Publishern nur geduldet, wahrscheinlich weil die Verfolgung zu schwierig ist.


Siehe oben, man kann solche Aussage oft wiederholen ... trotzdem wird es dadurch nicht "richtiger".


----------



## Rabowke (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 30.03.2009 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 30.03.2009 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besitzen bei Bits und Bytes ist eh eine Definitionssache. Du hast die Datenträger, Schachtel, Handbuch etc. erworben und bist rechtlicher Eigentümer & Besitzer dieser Dinge.

Das Nutzungsrecht der Software hast du erworben, darfst es aber ohne Probleme weiterkaufen, schließlich verkaufst du nicht die Rechte an der Software sondern lediglich das Nutzungsrecht.

Dies ist absolut in Ordnung und wird aber durch bestimmte Dinge eingeschränkt, sei es eben Bindung an einen Steamaccount oder lediglich x. Aktivierungen.


----------



## sandman2003 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

lol wer auf steam schimpft gehört der popo gehauen.. sowas geniales gibts net  wie steam..

und wieso störts dich wenn du über inet zocken willst.. was besseres als die freundesliste kann dir doch net passieren!!

steam ftw...

einziger kritikpunkt: keine altersverifikation.. will indizierte und ungeschnittene games haben^^ am liebsten alle spiele über steam... nix mehr im schrank .. keine datenträger die rumfliegen.. keine eingelegte cd...

valve sollte auch windows live irgendwie integrieren... oder aufkaufen^^


----------



## anjuna80 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 30.03.2009 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 30.03.2009 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In meinem Eigentum und Besitz sind aber Datenträger, Verpackung und Handbuch.


----------



## satchmo (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 30.03.2009 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> > Somit sollte jedem klar werden: Das VERKAUFEN von Spielen ist eigentlich schon seit jeher verboten durch die Nutzungsbestimmungen. Es wird von den Publishern nur geduldet, wahrscheinlich weil die Verfolgung zu schwierig ist.
> 
> 
> Siehe oben, man kann solche Aussage oft wiederholen ... trotzdem wird es dadurch nicht "richtiger".



Also, so weit ich weiß, ist das Wiederverkaufsverbot in den Nutzungsbedingungen nichtig, da es iin DE uneingeschränkt erlaubt ist, sogar OEM-Ware weiterzuveräußern.

Nutzungsbedingungen sind nur in soweit gültig, wie sie nicht geltendes Landesrecht tangieren oder verletzen.


----------



## Feuerfalke (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				anjuna80 am 30.03.2009 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 30.03.2009 13:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hilft Dir aber nichts, wenn Dir die DRMs nicht mehr erlauben, die Spiele zu installieren 

Dann kannst Du natürlich noch immer die DVDs an die Wand hängen, klar.


----------



## Huskyboy (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 30.03.2009 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 30.03.2009 13:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und Valve verstößt mit dem "nicht verkaufen" gegen dieses Recht

ne eventuelle klage würden die meines erachtens verlieren


----------



## El_Cativo (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Excelsion am 30.03.2009 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> So. Da viele immer wieder vergessen, dass das Spiel nicht Ihnen gehört sondern man nur eine Lizenz erwirbt dieses Spiel zu NUTZEN, zitiere ich nun mal die Lizenz- und Nutzungsbestimmungen von Drakensang als Beispiel (steht überall derselbe Mist drin):
> "Der Käufer erhält das nicht ausschließliche Recht, das Programm an einem Computerarbeitsplatz zu benutzen. Das Recht ist nicht übertragbar, vermietbar oder verleihbar. ... Das Eigentum und die Urheberrechte oder sonstige Schutzrechte an der Software verbleiben nach wie vor bei der dtp entertainment AG, resp. ihren Lizenzpartnern."


Die EULA ist nach deutschem Recht absolut Gegenstandslos. Zumindest wenn du ein Spiel (oder andere Software) im Laden erwirbst und die EULA erst nach dem Kauf zu Gesicht bekommst (also als Beipackzettel oder bei der Installation). Anders sieht es etwa bei Onlinedistribution aus, wenn man der EULA beim Kauf selbst (!) zustimmen muss. Aber bei der gängigen Form bei Datenträgern, also wenn man der Lizenvereinbarung z.B. bei der Installation zustimmen muss, ist völlig irrelevant was da drinnen steht. es ist in Deutschland nicht rechtsgültig.
Selbst im Fall der Onlinedistribution ist die EULA nur stark eingeschränkt gültig, da der Inhalt den Restriktionen bezüglich der AGB des BGB unterliegt.


----------



## anjuna80 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Feuerfalke am 30.03.2009 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> anjuna80 am 30.03.2009 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ging ja generell um den Eigentum und Besitz von Software und nicht um DRM.
Davon abgesehen seh ich das nicht so schwarz mit DRM wie viele andere hier im Forum.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				sandman2003 am 30.03.2009 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> und wieso störts dich wenn du über inet zocken willst.. was besseres als die freundesliste kann dir doch net passieren!!


Ich will aber nicht über Inet zocken. Was juckt mich eine Freundesliste, wenn ich zu 99% Singleplayer spiele? 

Wie gesagt, als reine Multiplayerplattform könnte ich Steam verkraften. Alles andere ist für mich nicht akzeptabel. 

@ Wiederverkauf: Interessant finde ich ja die Frage, wo bei einem rein digitalen Produkt eigentlich die Wertminderung wäre. Im Prinzip müssten die "gebrauchten" Spiele den selben Wert haben wie die "neuen". Es gibt ja keinen Verschleiß oder ähnliches. Der reduzierte Preis basiert also nur darauf, dass der Verkäufer sein Produkt loswerden will. Für den Käufer hätte das keinerlei Nachteile, nur den Vorteil des reduzierten Preises. Das würde den Gebrauchtkauf deutlich reizvoller machen als bei physikalischen Produkten. Das allein dürfte für Valve schon Grund genug sein, um diese (eigentlich) Selbstverständlichkeit zu unterbinden. 

SSA


----------



## Doppel-H (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich persönlich halte weder etwas von Steam noch von Games for Windows live (oder was die sich sonst in Zukunft noch einfallen lassen werden).
Als ich damals Half-Life 2 am Erscheinungstag gekauft habe, war noch nicht bekannt, daß man das Spiel zwingend über Steam aktivieren muß.
Auf der Verpackung steht unter den Systemvoraussetzungen unter dem Punkt "Sonstiges" zwar außer DVD-ROM Laufwerk auch Internetverbindung, ich ging damals allerdings davon aus, daß damit der Multiplayer-Modus gemeint ist.
Naja, um es kurz zu machen:
Ich habe natürlich (schließlich habe ich ja den vollen Preis bezahlt) mir damals zum Spiel einen Account zugelegt.
Allerdings habe ich diesen nach dem Durchspielen von Half-Life 2 auch niemals mehr genutzt und mir seinerzeit geschworen, daß ich diesen Mist in Zukunft nicht mehr mitmache.
Ein Spiel per Download zu kaufen, käme für mich sowieso niemals in Frage, da ich, wie auch ein paar andere hier, meine Spiele im Regal stehen haben will.
Das ich jetzt (und in Zukunft) auf ein paar interessante Spiele verzichten muß, nehme ich gerne in Kauf.
Am liebsten sind mir immer noch Spiele, bei deren Installation ich den dazugehörigen Key eingebe und gut ist.
Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wieviele der 20 Mio. Steam-Accounts so tot sind wie meiner...


----------



## anjuna80 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 30.03.2009 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wiederverkauf: Interessant finde ich ja die Frage, wo bei einem rein digitalen Produkt eigentlich die Wertminderung wäre. Im Prinzip müssten die "gebrauchten" Spiele den selben Wert haben wie die "neuen". Es gibt ja keinen Verschleiß oder ähnliches.


Einen materiellen Veschleiß gibt es nicht, aber es spielen andere Faktoren wie z.B. Aktualität, technischer Stand etc. eine Rolle. 

Natürlich will Valve den Wiedervarkauf unterbinden. Jeder, der sich ein gebrauchtes Spiel von jemand anderen kauft, ist ein nicht erreichter Kunde, bei dem die individuelle Wertschätzung des Produkts noch nicht dem Valve-Verkaufspreis entsprach.

Man stelle sich nur vor, Kunde A kauft am Erscheinungstag Spiel X für 50 Euro. Er spielt das Spiel in 3 Tagen durch und verkauft das Spiel für 40 Euro an Kunde B, dem die 50 Euro am Erscheinungstag einen Tick zu viel waren.
-->40 verschenkte Euro für Valve


----------



## Bonkic (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Doppel-H am 30.03.2009 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich damals Half-Life 2 am Erscheinungstag gekauft habe, war noch nicht bekannt, daß man das Spiel zwingend über Steam aktivieren muß.
> .




doch das war bekannt, nur vielleicht dir nicht.
ich habs einen tag vor dem offiz. erscheinungstermin erstanden, freischaltung war erst am nächsten tag, ab 11 h glaub ich, möglich.
ich war mir dessen aber absolut bewusst.


----------



## Aithir (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ubisoft scheint neuerdings ohne Kopierschutz und auch ohne Steam gut zurechtzukommen.

Eine Freundesliste ist etwas für exzessive Online-
spieler mit vielen Kontakten, wer nur Singleplayer spielt oder den Multiplayer nur selten benutzt, braucht keine Freundesliste.


----------



## HLP-Andy (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 30.03.2009 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> doch das war bekannt, nur vielleicht dir nicht.
> ich habs einen tag vor dem offiz. erscheinungstermin erstanden, freischaltung war erst am nächsten tag, ab 11 h glaub ich, möglich.
> ich war mir dessen aber absolut bewusst.


Dienstag, 16. November 2004, 9.00 Uhr Vormittag. Hatte mir schon Wochen in Voraus den (und den nächsten) Tag freigehalten und dann kam doch noch ein unverrückbarer Termin um 11.30 Uhr dazwischen. Hab dann zu spielen begonnen und irgendwann während der Airboat-Fahrt mussste ich dann unterbrechen.

Lustigerweise hatte ich damals das Spiel gar nicht gekauft, sondern von einem anderen Nutzer geschnorrt, der mir seinen Steam Account borgte. Ich wollte nämlich die Collector's Edition kaufen (wegen Half-Life: Source), die erst im Monat darauf erschienen ist. Kreditkarte hatte ich keine und da es damals noch keine anderen Bezahlmöglichkeiten über Steam gab, musste ich eben zur Retail-Version greifen. Seit dem hab ich keine Box-Version mehr gekauft und und mir die Spiele nur noch direkt über Steam geholt.


----------



## Darth-Somebody (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich find Steam einfach nur geil! Einfach einkaufen, runterladen, zocken! 
Keine Probleme dabei.


----------



## CracktoLife (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Manchmal kommt es mir vor, als leben hier einige hinterm mond. Spiele nur optionsweise an steam zu binden ist doch utopisch und vollkommener blödsinn obendrein. Dann kann man es auch gleich lassen, da der kopierschutz bzw. das ganze steamtrara überhaupt keinen sinn mehr hätte.

Man sollte vielleicht mal einen schritt weiterdenken und sich anschauen, was aus dem pcspielemarkt, dank der ganzen raubkopiererrei, geworden ist. Alles springt auf den konsolenzug auf, pc-exklusive titel verkommen zur rarität. Wo man hinschaut konsolenportierungen und dann gibt es echt noch leute, die sich über steam, welches wirklich das kleinste übel aller kopierschutzmechanismen ist und gleichzeitig noch etliche vorteile mit sich bringt, aufregen, weil sie vor x jahren mal irgendeinem nerdigen antisteamhype hinterhergelaufen sind. 

Mittlerweile schreiben wir das jahr 2009 und der coolness-faktor eines antisteamrebellen tendiert gen 0. Steam ist mittlerweile ausgereif und funktioniert auf 99% aller systeme so gut wie ohne probleme. Man hat seine spiele, egal an welchem rechner man sich befindet, ohne eine cd einlegen zu müssen, samt updates immer und überall abrufbereit. Man bekommt ständig content nachgeschoben, hat ein wunderbar funktionierendes friendsnetwork, gratiswochenenden, rabattaktionen, demos... Keine ahnung, was es daran noch zu meckern gibt

Und wenn die server mal irgendwann abgeschaltet werden, kommt eben ein patch oder man lädt sich einen crack und man kann alles genauso, wie auch im offlinemodus oder auf gehackten servern weiternutzen.

Und wer seine spiele weiterverkaufen möchte, der soll einfach für dieses spiel einen extra steamaccount erstellen. Wo ist da das problem? Das valve es den leuten nicht so einfach macht und die spiele mal eben vom account entbindet und auf einen anderen account portiert, ist irgendwie nachvollziehbar. Das sind a) unsummen, die valve da durch die lappen gehen und b) macht es valve auch noch zusätzliche kosten, da die serverauslastung, die der user ja in anspruch nimmt, um das spiel runterzuladen, auch kosten verursacht. Darum: Extra account erstellen (kann man ja i.d.r. absehen, ob man ein spiel nur mal durchspielen und dann verkaufen oder es über einen längeren zeitraum nutzen will) und bei bedarf wieder verhökern.

Außerdem fällt, wenn man seinen spiele über steam kauft, noch der ganze unnötige verpackungsmüll weg. Da profitiert sogar die umwelt von!

Wartezeiten beim release durch serverüberlastungen oder gelegendliches löschen der clientregistry.blob, kann man, denke ich, noch grade so verschmerzen. Es regnet nunmal keine zuckerwatte und in den flüssen fließt auch keine milch. Wer darauf warten will: Viel spaß! Diesen optimalzustand, ohne opfer seitens des ehrlichen käufers wird es nie geben, solange es leute gibt, die sich die spiele umsonst aus dem inet saugen. Steam ist da, meiner meinung nach, ein guter kompromiss.


----------



## Doppel-H (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 30.03.2009 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 30.03.2009 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok - zur Kenntnis genommen! ^^
Heutzutage wäre ich auf jeden Fall auch besser informiert...*vor* dem Kauf!


----------



## flight19 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Darth-Somebody am 30.03.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find Steam einfach nur geil! Einfach einkaufen, runterladen, zocken!
> Keine Probleme dabei.



Stimmt, aber nicht nur das. Wie ich gestern schon gesagt habe. Es gibt die Steamcom, man hat alle Games in einem Account, kann sich mit anderen Spielern messen, autoupdate, achivements und und und. STEAM ist einfach nur geil und die Zukunft.


----------



## flight19 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				anjuna80 am 30.03.2009 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Feuerfalke am 30.03.2009 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  wobei man noch sagen kann, dass Steam ja nicht wie DRM, die Installationsmöglichkeiten beschränkt, nur die Lizenzen, aber wer soll das einem Entwickler heute noch übel nehmen?


----------



## Prime85 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Doppel-H am 30.03.2009 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich halte weder etwas von Steam noch von Games for Windows live (oder was die sich sonst in Zukunft noch einfallen lassen werden).
> 
> Ein Spiel per Download zu kaufen, käme für mich sowieso niemals in Frage, da ich, wie auch ein paar andere hier, meine Spiele im Regal stehen haben will.
> Das ich jetzt (und in Zukunft) auf ein paar interessante Spiele verzichten muß, nehme ich gerne in Kauf.
> Am liebsten sind mir immer noch Spiele, bei deren Installation ich den dazugehörigen Key eingebe und gut ist.



Das sehe ich 100% genauso. Ich habe deshalb schon auf ein paar Spiele verzichtet und wenn sie diese Online-Zwangsaktivierung auch in einer Budget-Version nicht wegfallen lassen, dann werde ich es auch nicht spielen.


----------



## X3niC (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Steam rockt und NIEMAND aber auch NIEMAND meiner freunde,meiner freunde in steam,oder deren freunde haben jemals ein problem mit steam gehabt was man nicht inerhalb von 10 sec fixen kann.Meist liegen alle fehler am benutzer-->firewall auf steam sperren etc.
Steam seid 6 jahren top.


----------



## Fankman (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				CracktoLife am 30.03.2009 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn die server mal irgendwann abgeschaltet werden, kommt eben ein patch oder man lädt sich einen crack und man kann alles genauso, wie auch im offlinemodus oder auf gehackten servern weiternutzen.



Daran glaubst du doch selber nicht, oder?
In paar Jahren wird sich niemand mehr, auch nur eine Minute Zeit, für dein Spiel nehmen, warum auch? Das Game wird vom Server genommen und dein gekauftes HL2 oder ETW kannst du in den runden Ordner schmeissen weil es nicht mehr funktioniert. Noch schlimmer: Steam geht pleite, die Server werden herunter gefahren... alle deine Games sind nur noch Schrott, wenn du Glück hast und das Spiel im Laden gekauft hast, kanst du noch das Handbuch lesen 

Also ich finde die ganze Steam-Geschichte nicht nur fragwürdig sondern rechtlich gesehen unhaltbar! Irgendwann kannst du deine Games nicht mehr zocken und keinen kümmerts die Bohne, dass du CHF 78.- dafür ausgegeben hast.

Ich liebe auf jeden Fall mein 'altes' Moneky Island und Colonization das ich auch in 10 Jahren noch zocken kann, mal schauen ob das bei den Steam-Usern auch so ist


----------



## HLP-Andy (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Was bisher noch gar nicht gefallen ist, ist das Stichwort Altersverifikation. Ich denke damit könnte Steam in Deutschland einige Beliebtheitspunkte dazu gewinnen und zur Plattform aufsteigen, wo Erwachsene ohne Sorgen schnell und einfach alle Spiele ungeschnitten und unzensiert bekommen. Betrifft zwar nur ein kleines Segment der Spiele und der Spieler, aber für die Publicity wäre es in Deutschland, wo es ja deutlich unbeliebter ist als anderswo auf der Welt, wenn man sich so die Foren-Kommentare ansieht, ein großes Plus.

Nur leider gibt es da von Valve zur Zeit nichts neues...


----------



## El_Cativo (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				CracktoLife am 30.03.2009 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal kommt es mir vor, als leben hier einige hinterm mond. Spiele nur optionsweise an steam zu binden ist doch utopisch und vollkommener blödsinn obendrein. Dann kann man es auch gleich lassen, da der kopierschutz bzw. das ganze steamtrara überhaupt keinen sinn mehr hätte.


Seit wann ist Steam denn ein wirkungsvoller "Kopierschutz" ? 



> Man sollte vielleicht mal einen schritt weiterdenken und sich anschauen, was aus dem pcspielemarkt, dank der ganzen raubkopiererrei, geworden ist. Alles springt auf den konsolenzug auf, pc-exklusive titel verkommen zur rarität.


Raubkopiererei gab es schon immer. Früher war es halt der Schulhof. Die Erstarkung des Konsolenmarktes hängt nur bedingt mit den Raubkopien zusammen. zumal die Raubkopien auch bei Konsolen immer mehr verbreitung finden. Der Grund liegt vielmehr darin, dass Konsolen immer verbreiteter sind.



> dann gibt es echt noch leute [...]  aufregen, weil sie vor x jahren mal irgendeinem nerdigen antisteamhype hinterhergelaufen sind.


Stimmt ich habe mich damals beim HL2 Release schon gegen die Steamkoppelung geäußert. Daran habe ich bis heute nichts geändert, weil die Argumente die gleichen sind wie damals. Das hat rein garnicht mit "nerdigem Antisteamhype" zu tun.



> Und wer seine spiele weiterverkaufen möchte, der soll einfach für dieses spiel einen extra steamaccount erstellen. Wo ist da das problem?


Nach der Logik darf ich dann für jedes Spiel einen eigenen Account erstellen. Denn nein, in vielen Fällen ich man nicht im vorraus, welches Spiel man evtl weiterverkaufen möchte.



> Außerdem fällt, wenn man seinen spiele über steam kauft, noch der ganze unnötige verpackungsmüll weg.


Manche Leute sehen in dem "Verpackungsmüll" Mehrwert, in Form von hübschen Spieleboxen, Handbüchern usw. Auch wenn das mittlerweile zugegebenermassen sehr rar geworden ist.


----------



## X3niC (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Die Leute die sagen Valve gehe pleite...Sry Valve geht nicht pleite.Und WENN ijmd kauft steam ab...
Gibts doch net es gibt so viele gute spiele und glaubt ihr in 5 jahren interessiert sich noch jmd für ein spiel was jetzt schon 10 jahre alt ist...Spiele sterben aus...


----------



## anjuna80 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Fankman am 30.03.2009 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> CracktoLife am 30.03.2009 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch. Zum einen da man mit Prey gezeigt hat dass man eine Onlineaktivierung schnell abschaffen kann, zum anderen weil es schon jetzt jedes Steamspiel gecrackt gibt. Wieso sollte das bei einer (unwahrscheinlichen) Serverabschaltung plötzlich anders sein?


----------



## Prime85 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				X3niC am 30.03.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute die sagen Valve gehe pleite...Sry Valve geht nicht pleite.Und WENN ijmd kauft steam ab...
> Gibts doch net es gibt so viele gute spiele und glaubt ihr in 5 jahren interessiert sich noch jmd für ein spiel was jetzt schon 10 jahre alt ist...Spiele sterben aus...


Spiele sterben aus?
Tja, das ist halt leider diese schnelllebige Zeit aber es gibt auch noch einige Zeitgenossen, die ein gutes Spiel in Erinnerung behalten und auch nach 15 Jahren nochmal zocken wollen, solange es die Hardware zulässt.


----------



## El_Cativo (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				X3niC am 30.03.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute die sagen Valve gehe pleite...Sry Valve geht nicht pleite.


Das weißt du mit Sicherheit ? Ich beneide dich um deine Möglichkeit in die Zukunft sehen zu können.....


> Gibts doch net es gibt so viele gute spiele und glaubt ihr in 5 jahren interessiert sich noch jmd für ein spiel was jetzt schon 10 jahre alt ist...Spiele sterben aus...


Erklär das mal den Leuten die StarCraft, oder Diablo 2, oder CS (nicht Source) oder [insert beliebiges Spiel welches bis heute aktiv gespielt wird here] immernoch begeistert zocken. Hey ich habe vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mal wieder ds orginal Deus Ex gespielt. Release, richtig, vor 10 Jahren ^^

Edit: Es sind "nur" 9 Jahre ^^

Edit 2: Verdammt, Mafia hat auch schon bald 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel oO

BTW: Ich finde die Logik mancher hier schon irgendwie etwas merkwürdig. Einen Kopierschutzmechanismus, als was Steam ja immernoch gerne bezeichnet wird, damit zu verteidigen, dass man ihn im Zweifel per Crack umgehen kann...


----------



## Fankman (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				anjuna80 am 30.03.2009 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Fankman am 30.03.2009 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind wir also mit Steam soweit dass man ein Spiel cracken muss wenn es nicht mehr läuft? Wie toll finde ich das denn?  
Und vielleicht bin ich wirklich der Einzige der seine alten Spiele wieder aus den Regal holt, aber ich finde das ist mein gutes Recht, wenn ich dafür bezahlt habe.
Ich bekomme das kalte Schaudern wenn ich daran denke dass mir in 5 Jahren in irgend einem Forum mitgeteilt wird: "Sorry, ETW ist doch völlig veraltet, das spielt keiner mehr und klar kannst du es nicht mehr starten... hol dir doch einen crack!"


----------



## Doppel-H (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				X3niC am 30.03.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute die sagen Valve gehe pleite...Sry Valve geht nicht pleite.Und WENN ijmd kauft steam ab...
> Gibts doch net es gibt so viele gute spiele und glaubt ihr in 5 jahren interessiert sich noch jmd für ein spiel was jetzt schon 10 jahre alt ist...Spiele sterben aus...



Also ich spiele auch heute noch ab und an Need for Speed 1 o. 2 auf meinem Pentium 1 200 MHz mit Voodoo 3 2000...oder Final Doom...oder Quake 1 und 2...oder Bleifuss...oder, oder, oder...
Und diese Spiele sind alle über 10 Jahre alt!


----------



## anjuna80 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Fankman am 30.03.2009 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> anjuna80 am 30.03.2009 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toll find ich das auch nicht, ganz im Gegenteil, nur es ist eben nicht so dass man seine Software dann unbedingt in die Tonne hauen muss. 

Ich hab auch lieber das Spiel mit Verpackung zu hause. Das gehört irgendwie dazu: sich auf den Erscheinungstag freuen, zum Händler zu fahren, bei der Installation schon mal das Handbuch durchzublättern...und das Spiel nach Jahren wieder aus dem Regal zu kramen.
Dennoch ist Steam die Zukunft, und darauf (oder einem ähnlichen Vertriebsmodell) werden immer mehr Entwickler setzen. Ob uns das jetzt gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## Luzinator (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Doppel-H am 30.03.2009 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> X3niC am 30.03.2009 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seh ich genau so. Dieses Wochenende treffe ich mich mit Freunden um Halo und XIII zu spielen. Für Halo gabs ja den Patch, der die Cd- Kontrolle aufhebt und XIII stannt von ner CBS (Hab's nur wegen dem Spiel gekauft).

Man braucht ja online nur nachzuschauen, wie viele noch Halo 1 zocken. 
Und XIII ist aufgrund seiner Story für mich immer noch einer der besten Shooter der letzten Jahre...


----------



## Doppel-H (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				anjuna80 am 30.03.2009 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Fankman am 30.03.2009 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau diese Denkweise "Ob uns das jetzt gefällt oder nicht" zeichnet für mich den unmündigen Konsumenten aus.
Wenn mehr Konsumenten Spiele, welche Steam oder ähnliches voraussetzen, boykottieren würden, glaube ich kaum, daß ein Hersteller darauf setzen würde.


----------



## Fankman (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				anjuna80 am 30.03.2009 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Toll find ich das auch nicht, ganz im Gegenteil, nur es ist eben nicht so dass man seine Software dann unbedingt in die Tonne hauen muss.



ja ich hoffe die Hersteller erhören deine Worte und wir können die tollsten Games auch in 10 Jahren noch spielen 




			
				anjuna80 am 30.03.2009 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch ist Steam die Zukunft, und darauf (oder einem ähnlichen Vertriebsmodell) werden immer mehr Entwickler setzen. Ob uns das jetzt gefällt oder nicht.



...mir gefällt es eben nicht, darum hoffe ich dass es auch noch Alternativen gibt. In der GameStar habe ich etwas von einem neuen Kopierschutz gelesen, der ohne Steam-ähnliche Frechheiten auskommt


----------



## KizViz (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn man hier so die Comments liest, dann kommt man schon leicht ins schmunzeln..

Ihr seit ja noch fehlinformierter als irgendwelche Politikier im Thema "Killerspiele".

Es wurde schon von offizieller Seite betsätigt, dass es einen Notfallplan gibt, falls Valve mal pleite gehen sollte o.ä.. (Patch).

Meine Meinung: Beste Onlineplattform. Komfortabel, sogut wie immer Online, Offline-Modus, überall zu installieren...


----------



## bloek123 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Zur Demonstration, wie sehr eure Spielesammlung auf die Aussenwelt (Valve) angewiesen ist, empfehle ich jedem Steam-Nutzer folgenden Selbstversuch:

Ohne vorher etwas zu verstellen oder einzustellen den PC vom Internet trennen bzw. Steam vollständig den Zugang zum Internet verwehren. Also von einer auf die andere Sekunde den Stecker ziehen.

Der Offline-Modus funktioniert möglicherweise nicht auf Anhieb. Was nun?

Ihr wollt ein bereits über Steam freigeschaltetes Spiel aus eurem Regal mal wieder installieren und spielen. Was nun?

Ihr installiert Windows neu. Was nun?

Ihr werft das Handtuch und gebt Steam wieder Saft (Internet). Doch in der Zwischenzeit ist ein Flugzeug in das Gebäude geflogen, in dem die Authentifizierungsserver stehen. Was nun?

Steam ist, als müssten Premiere-Abonnenten ihren Receiver ständig am Internet haben, um ihre abonnierten Sender sehen zu können.


----------



## fak3er (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

also ich vermisse bei steam nach der Installation eine Ansage wie: 
"herzlich willkommen sie sind jetzt offiziell ein gläserner Kunde. Bitte geben sie noch ihre Blutgruppe und ihren derzeitigen Fußpilztyp an um die Informationen zu vervollständigen. verkaufen sie sich bald wieder"


----------



## German_Ripper (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bloek123 am 30.03.2009 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Steam ist, als müssten Premiere-Abonnenten ihren Receiver ständig am Internet haben, um ihre abonnierten Sender sehen zu können.



Häää? Was bitte ist das für ein Vergleich? Birnen und Äpfel?!?? Wenn dein Steam offline nicht funktioniert dann finde einen Weg. Manchmal hilft auch Google weiter. Es gibt genügend Applikationen die den Common-Ordner auslesen können und die Spiele offline laufen lassen. Ist auf LANs sehr beliebt. Aber mal unabhängig davon, Steam ist eine Online-Plattform deren Zweck darin besteht online zu zocken. Und wenn du Spiele spielen willst die keine Onlinefunktionalitäten besitzen solltest du die Spiele auch nicht bei Valve erstehen. Macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## bloek123 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 30.03.2009 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> bloek123 am 30.03.2009 16:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie bitte? Ich soll mir per Google illegale Applikationen suchen? Nur um mein geliebtes, altes Singleplayer-Game auf einem Rechner ohne Internet installieren zu können?

BTW: Es spielt keine Rolle, dass heutzutage fast jeder Haushalt Internet hat. Es geht um die Frage: Warum muss ich mich zwanghaft mit Valve verbinden, um mein Spiel spielen zu können? Ein Singleplayer, das evtl. fünf Jahre alt ist. Warum muss mir das ein gutes Gefühl geben? Ich finde diese Tatsache einfach nur erschreckend. Erschreckend!


----------



## El_Cativo (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 30.03.2009 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal unabhängig davon, Steam ist eine Online-Plattform *deren Zweck darin besteht online zu zocken*. Und wenn du Spiele spielen willst die keine Onlinefunktionalitäten besitzen solltest du die Spiele auch nicht bei Valve erstehen. Macht keinen Sinn.


Wenn es denn so wäre. Ist es aber nicht. Steam ist gleichzeitig eine Kopierschutzmaßnahme (welche genauso sehr oder wenig wirkungsvoll ist wie die anderen alle auch), eine Verkaufsplattform mit welcher der Zwischenhandel ausgeschaltet wird, und eben auch eine Gamingplattform. Desweiteren sind eben auch Offline Spiele daran gebunden, ob ich die jetzt bei Valve über Steam kaufe oder nicht. Ich bekomme ja nicht die Wahl, ob ich Steam haben will oder nicht (außer natürlich, ich entscheide mich auf Steam Spiele komplett zu verzichten).
Deine Argumentation ist also relativ sinnfrei.


----------



## ING (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

solange steam der einzigste dienst ist der es mir unmöglich macht ein spiel wieder zu verkaufen kommt es mir nicht mehr auf die platte, da valve scheinbar auch kein interesse daran hat eine lizenzübertragung oder ähnliches zu realisieren.

sonst teile ich die meinung der meisten hier, als zusätzlicher service wärs super, als zwang eine zumuntung.

deshalb kann man auch die stolz von valve verkündeten "20 millionen benutzerkonten" getrost in die tonne kloppen, ich wette mein allerwertesten darauf das mind. 75% der konten ungenutzt sind. ich bin mir auch sicher das auch ich noch in der statistik bin obwohl ich steam vor ein paar jahren deinstalliert habe.


----------



## Septimus (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Lieber bloek123,ich hätte es kaum besser veranschaulichen können 
Steam mag seine Daseinsberechtigung haben und ich will es auch niemanden ausreden wollen.
Nur meine Welt ist es nicht und wird es auch nicht werden.

Ein Spiel kaufen heißt für mich es Greifbar in der Hand halten,im Handbuch blättern zu können,und sollte Windows mal abschmieren habe ich immer noch Zugriff auf meine gespeicherten Spielstände ohne dafür bei irgendwem Daten hinterlegen zu müssen.

Was macht ihr denn mit Spielen die ihr Absolut nicht mehr wollt?Ich gehe in den nächsten Laden und tausch es gegen ein anderes gebrauchtes oder aber der Händler bietet mir Geld dafür das ich ein Neues investiere.

Alles hat seine Vor und Nachteile,aber als Mündiger Bürger bestimme ich selbst was ich wann mit einem von mir gekauftem Produkt mache und nicht Steam bestimmt darüber was erlaubt ist.

Der Punkt Crack um ein Spiel dann total Offline spielen zu können,der schreckt mich weiter ab an Steam und seine Uneigennützigkeit zu Glauben,auch das ich einen USA Account besitzen muß um ein Unzensiertes Spiel spielen zu können- ich bin 46 und damit Alt genug- hat schon etwas von Zensur an sich die es lt. Grundgesetz nicht geben darf!


----------



## Fankman (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bloek123 am 30.03.2009 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 30.03.2009 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja klar doch, Steam hat ja sooo viele Vorteile.
Ist ja auch praktisch dass man bei einem Serverausfall die Spiele nur mit illegaler Software zum laufen bringt   
So wie manche hier schreiben gehören wir 'Alte-Games-Spieler' eh zum alten Eisen, heute muss ein Game noch ein halbes Jahr überstehen, dann ist es bei den Kiddies nicht mehr in, so gesehen macht Steam ja alles richtig *lol*


----------



## CracktoLife (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 30.03.2009 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann ist Steam denn ein wirkungsvoller "Kopierschutz" ?



Wirkungsvoll ist immer relativ, aber die onlineaktivierung und die verschlüsselten dateien verhindern zumindest, dass am releasetag oder wochen voher spiele schon als illegaler download erhältlich sind. 



> Manche Leute sehen in dem "Verpackungsmüll" Mehrwert, in Form von hübschen Spieleboxen, Handbüchern usw. Auch wenn das mittlerweile zugegebenermassen sehr rar geworden ist.



Früher oder später landen sie alle auf dem müll, die datenträger verschleißen, auch wenn man sie gut behandelt und dann ist es doch nichts weiter als wertloser schrott. Man hebt ja auch nicht jeden schuhkarton auf oder jede tüte milch, weil man sie in 10 jahren nochmal angucken will.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bloek123 am 30.03.2009 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Demonstration, wie sehr eure Spielesammlung auf die Aussenwelt (Valve) angewiesen ist, empfehle ich jedem Steam-Nutzer folgenden Selbstversuch:


Irgendwie empfinde ich deine Einwürfe als - ähm - merkwürdig.
Generell finde ich es erstaunlich, dass sich ausgerechnet PC-Spieler über Steam aufregen, obwohl gerade diese Klientel generell und permanent im höchste Maße abhängig vom Internet ist.

Du zahlst theoretisch monatlich für ein Rollenspiel und bist fest gebunden (komischerweise tun das viele, die gleichzeitig über Steam meckern). Es findet eine Wartung statt, oder der Support wird eingestellt bzw. die Server fahren runter. Was dann? Das Spiel ist wertlos. 

Ich wollte vor einigen Wochen mal wieder Riddick spielen, und war nicht im Internet. Das Spiel funktionierte wegen meiner nVidia-Karte nicht. Ich musste ins Netz und den Patch laden. Die ersten Mirror waren tot, und erst beim vierten Anlauf fand ich den Patch. Bis der unten war, verging eine kleine Ewigkeit. Obwohl das nur wenige MB waren...aber der Mirror war halt lahm.

Vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr habe ich mein System neu aufgesetzt. Der Backup-USB-Stick hatte nur Treiber, die schon 6 Monate alt waren. Es musste also aktualisiert werden - über das Internet. Früher kaufte man sich noch 3 Computerzeitschriften wo verstreut auf 6 Datenträgern alle wichtigen Updates drauf waren. War auch nicht so prall.

Dein Betriebssystem ist auf Sicherheitsupdates und Service Packs angewiesen. Die bekommt man in breiter Masse nur schnell und unkompliziert aus dem Netz.

Du wartest auf eine wichtige E-Mail mit relevanten Infos für deine Arbeit (die man telefonisch nicht übermitteln kann, und der Postweg zu lange dauert). Bei deinem ISP gibt es ein Problem, und Mails sind temporär nicht mehr abrufbar. Was dann?

Generell sind das immer so hypothetische Planspiele der sinnfreien Art:


> Ihr werft das Handtuch und gebt Steam wieder Saft (Internet). Doch in der Zwischenzeit ist ein Flugzeug in das Gebäude geflogen, in dem die Authentifizierungsserver stehen. Was nun?


Du musst eine wichtige Präsentation ausdrucken und die Festplatte verreckt plötzlich. Du bist vom Computer abhängig. Was dann? Du bekommst vom Chef fetten Anschiss, weil die Präsentation verschoben werden muss (mir in ähnlicher Form passiert).

...

Generell finde die Ansicht zum "gläsernen Kunden" interessant, die man bei jeder Diskussion zum Thema liest. Da regen sich Personen des täglichen Lebens darüber auf, dass Steam (soweit bekannt) Daten von minimaler Relevanz erfasst (Systemkonfiguration), obwohl man in der "Realität" längst völlig transparent ist. Bei Anträgen für Leistungen (Wohngeld, ALG2 etc.) wird z.B. das Kontovermögen der Antragssteller geprüft. Abhängig vom Job muss man Führungszeugnisse vorweisen. Egal ob Telekom oder Krankenkasse: Alle wissen wo du wohnst. Alle haben deine Kontonummer. Deine Anschrift. Im schlimmsten Fall dein ganzes medizinisches Profil. Da gab es ja jüngst auch Datenskandale. Also, wie man sich über den Faktor Steam *begründet* aufregen kann, obwohl man in der echten Welt schön längst durchsichtig ist, will mir nicht ganz in den Kopf. 

Jede Behörde kennt Anschriften und SCHUFA-Einträge sind sogar der Todesstoß für viele Investitionen auf Pump. Und da macht man sich wirklich noch sorgen über STEAM, dass möglicherweise die Hardware ausliest bzw. protokolliert wie lange man ein Spiel spielt bzw. wie man auf Online-Werbung reagiert. Öhm...

Also so abgedroschen und von mir verhasst der folgende Spruch auch ist, aber irgendwie scheint da was Wahres dran zu sein: Wer seine Privatsphäre wirklich als gesichert ansehen will, der muss in den Wald ziehen, und auf alle personalisierten Dienste verzichtet. Krankenkasse. Telekommunikation. Behördendienste. Leistungen. Führerschein. Abos von Zeitschriften. Anmeldungen im Internet mit der echten IP. Kommentare im Internet, da jeder halbwegs versierte Mensch mit psychologischem Hobby problemlos Charakterprofile erstellen kann. Wie viele die hier über Steam meckern, sind z.B. mit vollem Namen und Anschrift bei XING, StudiVZ und ähnlichen Seiten angemeldet (zumindest bei XING bringt ein Nick ja nicht viel...), oder haben Bilder ins Netz gestellt?

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn selbst die Betreiber dieser Seite hier mehr von euch wissen, als STEAM. Sogar ich als moderierendes Element kann eure IP-Adressen sehen. Und das ist im Internet fast schon die genaue Anschrift (ja, der Dienstweg zur konkreten Ermittlung ist „komplex“, aber in der Theorie ist die IP eines normalen Nutzers quasi der Internetfingerabdruck). Allein eure ISP werden mehr Daten über eure Gewohnheiten haben, als Steam.

Also, wer ist jetzt so konsequent und ehrlich, und zieht in den Wald?

Und wie gesagt: Ich verstehe die Haltung nicht. Man ist immer vom Internet oder sonstigen Faktoren abhängig. Steam ist quasi die Konsequenz dieser allgemeinen Entwicklung. Würden hier nur Konsolenspieler diskutieren, die KEINE Onlinedienste (XBL, PSN, WiiWare, DSIWare) nutzen, und wirklich „out of the Box“ mit ihrem Spiel spielen (also die Generation SNES, N64, PS1), dann könnte ich den Abhängigkeitsgedanken noch nachvollziehen. Aber bei normalen Internetusern / PC-Spielern? Mh. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## DarthDevil (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

zu steam,online-aktivierungen,drm und dowloadversionen allgemein kann ich nur eins sagen: NICHT MIT MIR!!! 
und wie viel online-aktivierungen gegen raupkopien bringen sieht man ja auch an securom: zum release oder schon vorher gecracked sind sie alle geworden und die meistkopierten spiele überhaupt sind sie auch.also wo ist da noch der nutzen? ich kenn kein einziges game seit der einführung von securom das nich spätestens einen tag nach release gecracked war. wie des bei steam is weiß ich jetz zwar ned genau aber ich kann mir nich wirklich vorstellen dass es da anders is.
und zu allem überfluss verkaufen sich oft gerade games ohne kopierschutz blendend.
aber was solls wenn die entwickler halt nich wollen das ich spiele kauf dann kauf ich auch keine spiele!


----------



## bloek123 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Totaler Schwachsinn diese Gegenargumentationen. Da kann ich auch sagen: Ich muss aufs Klo. Klopapier ist alle. Was dann?

Spiele konnte man und kann man zum Glück teilweise heute noch installieren und dann spielen, ohne zwanghaft jedes Mal eine Verbindung zu und mit Valve Software aufbauen zu müssen. Warum ist es gut, dass sich das ändert? Erklär es mir bitte.


----------



## CracktoLife (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Fankman am 30.03.2009 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar doch, Steam hat ja sooo viele Vorteile.
> Ist ja auch praktisch dass man bei einem Serverausfall die Spiele nur mit illegaler Software zum laufen bringt
> So wie manche hier schreiben gehören wir 'Alte-Games-Spieler' eh zum alten Eisen, heute muss ein Game noch ein halbes Jahr überstehen, dann ist es bei den Kiddies nicht mehr in, so gesehen macht Steam ja alles richtig *lol*



Sorry, aber von was redest du? 

Halflife ist mehr als 10 jahre alt und du kannst es immernoch über steam downloaden und spielen. Genauso counter strike 1.6, was auch fast 7 jahre alt ist. Solange es leute gibt, die server für ein spiel hosten, wird es auch immer spielbar sein. Mods laufen z.b. auch alle über steam. In der hinsicht ist steam einfach nur ein programm, welches die start.exe einbindet und den masterserver stellt (und den braucht jedes online game).  

Und wenn steam mal dann mal wirklich abgeschaltet wird, weil valve pleite geht oder weil ein verrückter terrorist ein flugzeug in die serverfarm gelenkt hat, dann steht, wie schonmal erwähnt, ein patch bereit, der die spiele auch ohne steam spielbar macht. Gecrackte server, die unabhängig von steam multiplayerpartien (sp geht sowieso ohne probleme) zu lassen, gibt es heutzutage auch schon. Oder was meinst du, wie die ganzen raubkopierer steamspiele online zocken? Dann werden die entschlüsselungsdateien auf eine dvd gebrannt und fertig.

Man könnte genauso fragen, was passiert, wenn blizzard das battlenet abschaltet.  

Und davon mal abgesehen, spiele ich seit mehr als 20 jahren videospiele. Das hat also nichts mit "alte games spieler" zu tun.


----------



## Kandinata (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				CracktoLife am 30.03.2009 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Früher oder später landen sie alle auf dem müll, die datenträger verschleißen, auch wenn man sie gut behandelt und dann ist es doch nichts weiter als wertloser schrott.



Deine Theorie wird von meiner Sammlung mit gut erhaltenden Titeln die Teilweise 20+ Jahre sind, wiederlegt


----------



## El_Cativo (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				CracktoLife am 30.03.2009 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Früher oder später landen sie alle auf dem müll, die datenträger verschleißen, auch wenn man sie gut behandelt und dann ist es doch nichts weiter als wertloser schrott. Man hebt ja auch nicht jeden schuhkarton auf oder jede tüte milch, weil man sie in 10 jahren nochmal angucken will.


Du willst jetzt nicht wirklich eine Spieleverpackung mit Datenträger, Handbuch + im Idealfall irgendwelche Extras mit ner leeren Milchtüte vergleichen oder  :-o  

Oh und nochmal: Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass ein Kopierschutzsystem damit verteidigt wird, dass man ja (illegale) Cracks benutzen kann


----------



## RincewindChaos (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

naja, steam ist okay, da finde ich es bitter das bei dawn of war2 auch noch game4windows live whatever auch noch installiert werden muss, trotz steam überwachung. 

für left4dead bitte nen ordentlichen server browser und kampagnen. danke


----------



## CracktoLife (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 30.03.2009 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst jetzt nicht wirklich eine Spieleverpackung mit Datenträger, Handbuch + im Idealfall irgendwelche Extras mit ner leeren Milchtüte vergleichen oder  :-o
> 
> Oh und nochmal: Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass ein Kopierschutzsystem damit verteidigt wird, dass man ja (illegale) Cracks benutzen kann



Es mag ansichtssache sein, aber für mich ist das, abgesehen vom datenträger, der irgendwann so oder so nutzlos ist, nichts als schrott. Pappe und papier. Wer ließt denn das handbuch nach 20 jahren nochmal durch? Wo komme ich denn hin, wenn ich von jedem scheiß die packung aufhebe? Wer sowas braucht, bitte. Mein ding ist es auf jeden fall nicht. 

Und spätestens, wenn die nächste oder übernächste windowsversion rauskommt, werden viele spiele nutzlos und die communitiy ist auf sich alleine gestellt. Bei steamspielen hat man eventuell noch glück und valve kümmert sich drum. Andere hersteller werden einen teufel tun und sich an ein 10 jahre altes spiel nochmal ransetzen und es an eine neue windowsversion anpassen.   



> Oh und nochmal: Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass ein Kopierschutzsystem damit verteidigt wird, dass man ja (illegale) Cracks benutzen kann



Das mit den gecrackten servern diente lediglich als beispiel, dass es auch ganz einfach ohne steam geht. Und das wird es auch, wenn steam irgendwann, aus was für einem grund auch immer, offline geht.


----------



## El_Cativo (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				CracktoLife am 30.03.2009 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> > Oh und nochmal: Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass ein Kopierschutzsystem damit verteidigt wird, dass man ja (illegale) Cracks benutzen kann
> 
> 
> 
> Das mit den gecrackten servern diente lediglich als beispiel, dass es auch ganz einfach ohne steam geht. Und das wird es auch, wenn steam irgendwann, aus was für einem grund auch immer, offline geht.


Brauchst du nicht, es ist ja jetzt schon möglich   
Das ändert aber nichts an meiner Aussage. Es ist doch sinnfremd zu sagen, Steam ist schon ok weil es (illegale) Mittel und Wege gibt, das System zu umgehen   

Nochmal: Steam hat Vorteile, ganz klar. es gibt Features bei Steam, die echt gut sind, andere sind ok, kann ich aber auch ohne Steam haben. was mich bei Steam einfach grundsätzlich stört ist der Zwang. Ob ich jemals den Multiplayermodus nutze oder nicht, ja ob überhaupt ein Multiplayermodus vorhanden ist oder nicht, es wird einem aufs Auge gedrückt.


----------



## lenymo (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				CracktoLife am 30.03.2009 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Es mag ansichtssache sein, aber für mich ist das, abgesehen vom datenträger, der irgendwann so oder so nutzlos ist, nichts als schrott. Pappe und papier. Wer ließt denn das handbuch nach 20 jahren nochmal durch? Wo komme ich denn hin, wenn ich von jedem scheiß die packung aufhebe? Wer sowas braucht, bitte. Mein ding ist es auf jeden fall nicht.


Lass mich raten wenn du dir nen Film kaufst dann landet die Blue-ray- oder DVD-Box auch im Müll und die Disc kommt auf eine schön platzsparende Spindel.


----------



## ING (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				CracktoLife am 30.03.2009 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Es mag ansichtssache sein, aber für mich ist das, abgesehen vom datenträger, der irgendwann so oder so nutzlos ist, nichts als schrott. Pappe und papier. Wer ließt denn das handbuch nach 20 jahren nochmal durch? Wo komme ich denn hin, wenn ich von jedem scheiß die packung aufhebe? Wer sowas braucht, bitte. Mein ding ist es auf jeden fall nicht.


im moment vllt. noch nicht  weil du noch jung bist aber glaub mir um so älter du wirst umso nostalgischer wirst du. ich habe manchmal zeiten in denen ich mir einfach ein altes spiel auf meinem regal schnappe und mich quasi in die zeit zurückversetzt fühle in denen ich das spiel gespielt habe.

habe letztens wieder "ripper" angefangen was vermutlich auch schon 15 jahre auf dem buckel hat und auf nem halben dutzend cd's daherkommt. was soll ich sagen, es ist einfach traumhaft. christopher walken, karen allen uvm. haben in den vielen jahren kein bisschen an charme verloren  oder gabriel knight 2, bei der musik läuft mir jedesmal ne gänsehaut über den rücken   

glaub mir, irgendwann wirst du es bereuen diese spiele nicht aufgehoben zu haben auch wenn sie dir jetzt noch nicht viel bedeuten!


----------



## El_Cativo (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				lenymo am 30.03.2009 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> CracktoLife am 30.03.2009 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso, der Datenträger ist doch irgendwann verschlissener Müll. Die Daten werden auf die Festplatte kopiert und der Rest kann in die Tonne


----------



## manicvanhelt (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Das einzige was mich an Steam stört sind zum Teil die unverschämten Preise sowie die 1$ gleich 1€ umrechnung...


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				X3niC am 30.03.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute die sagen Valve gehe pleite...Sry Valve geht nicht pleite.Und WENN ijmd kauft steam ab...
> Gibts doch net es gibt so viele gute spiele und glaubt ihr in 5 jahren interessiert sich noch jmd für ein spiel was jetzt schon 10 jahre alt ist...Spiele sterben aus...


Immerhin weckt der Black Mesa Mod, der ein 10 Jahre altes Spiel als Grundlage hat heute immer noch jede Menge Interesse.

Und auch die legendären Lucasarts Adventures werden wohl noch einige Jahrzehnte in dem Gedächtnis der Spielergemeinde bleiben.

Ob sich in 10 Jahren allerdings noch jemand für Spiele wie Crysis interessiert, die eigentlich nur "damals halt gut aussahen", halte ich für abwartenswert.


----------



## DarthDevil (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 30.03.2009 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> X3niC am 30.03.2009 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na bevor Crysis langweilig wird werden aber ne Menge anderer Shooter im Regal verstauben.
Außerdem kommt nach immerhin schon 2 Jahren immer noch kein anderes Game auch nur in die annähernd an diese Grafikqualität heran.Und es sieht auch im Moment nich danach aus das es in naher Zukunft ein Game schafft an die Grafik heranzukommen. Und außerdem finde ich das auch vom Gameplay bisher kein anderer Shooter mithalten kann.

Aber das heißt natürlich nicht das ich nich auch mal ganz gern richtig alte Games zocke. Da sind teilweise ja sogar welche dabei die sind glatt älter als ich...     Wenn ich da allein schon an meine alten Amiga Games denke...


----------



## GeneralKolenga (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich halte nichts von Steam. Auch wenn das sehr bald verdrängt sein mag, ich will Spiele nicht downloaden, ich will ein Spiel im Laden kaufen und etwas in der Hand haben! Und zum Kopierschutz: Lieber DRM als ein Spiel, dass an ein Benutzerkonto gebunden ist!


----------



## ING (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DarthDevil am 30.03.2009 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Na bevor Crysis langweilig wird werden aber ne Menge anderer Shooter im Regal verstauben.
> Außerdem kommt nach immerhin schon 2 Jahren immer noch kein anderes Game auch nur in die annähernd an diese Grafikqualität heran.Und es sieht auch im Moment nich danach aus das es in naher Zukunft ein Game schafft an die Grafik heranzukommen.


ich glaube nicht das 10 - 20 jahre alte spiele wegen der grafik noch gezoggt werden 

und crysis "gameplay", naja. stell dir mal die frage ob dir crysis auch mit hl1 grafik spaß gemacht hätte...


----------



## X3niC (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

GeneralKolgenga

ICH nutze steam und hab noch nie ein spiel gekauft also bei Steam selber.Alles nur Retail (D.h:Im laden oder über Gamerware(Össtereich=Uncut))..Und dir entgehen so viele spiele ohne steam.
Dod:source
Cs:source(nicht mein liebling)
LEFT 4 DEAD<----(MEIN LIEBLING)

Red Orchestra
+All die HL² mods
The Hiddenource
Zombie Panic: Source
Insurgency
Source Forts.....

Portal
Half Life 2

Allein diese Spiele sind es wert steam zu holen....wobei steam bis auf die gefahr das valve pleite geht-.- keine probleme macht.
Und wenn valve pleite geht schenk ich dir meinen PC.Dann kauf ich mir ne Konsole und verotte vor meinem fernsehr...


----------



## High-Tech (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Mir gefällt Steam, habe über Steam auch schon Games wie Team Fortress 2, Left 4 Dead gekauft einfach weil sich bei beiden Spielen die Ladenversion nicht rendiert.. ich verpasse nichts und so hab ichs schnell übern Nachmittag gedownloadet und gleich losgezockt, super Communitymanagment bin zufrieden.

Auch ist man nur an den Steam Account gefesselt und Internet Flat hab ich eh und Desktop PC daher hats mich nie gestört^^

Ich verwend Steam gern und die jemand vor mir schon sagte, ohne Steam verpasst man soviele geile Spiele vor allem TEam Fortress 2, Left4Dead oder aber auch Empire Total war und das wird zukünftig noch mehr werden!

Bin glücklich mit Steam als Downloadplattform für Games


----------



## DarthDevil (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 30.03.2009 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> DarthDevil am 30.03.2009 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich zocke ich alte games nich wegen der grafik sondern wegen dem gamplay wobei so ne uralt grafik doch irgendwie nen gewissen charme hat.

und ja crysis crysis hätte auch mit hl1 grafik laune gemacht. so nen nanosuit is find ich eine der geilsten erfindungen seit es shooter gibt...


----------



## ultio (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

An die Leute die sich über "Wenn Valve pleite geht..." beschweren. Valve hat versprochen bei einem solchen Fall einen No-Steam Patch zu veröffentlichen, der alle Spiele die man bei Steam hat, ohne Steam laufbar machen.
Nur ums mal realistisch zu sehen:
Valve hat top Spiele rausgebracht, die sich verkaufen wie sonst was. Counter Strike Source z.B. ist seit Jahren immer in den Top 10 der Verkaufscharts. Und an den ganzen Weekenddeals wird auch mehr verkauft als viele denken.
Einer von Tripwire (Red Orchestra) meinte letztens beim Weekenddeal von RO, dass sie das Spiel im fünfstelligen Bereich verkauft haben - obwohl es das Game vorher schon 2 mal als Weekend deal gab. 
Valve macht richtig Geld mit Steam, die gehen nicht pleite, niemals.


----------



## ING (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

bezweifelt ja keiner das valve spiele gut sind aber darum gehts doch garnicht?!?

ich finds jedesfalls nicht ok dem käufer seine verkaufsplattform aufzuzwingen die ich auch noch jedesmal (!) starten muss wenn ich eines ihrer spiele spielen will wofür ich immerhin bezahlt habe. andere spiele machen das ja auch nicht. wie schon oft geschrieben, als zusätzlicher service wärs absolut top, aber so wie es derzeit ist kommt mir kein valve spiel mehr auf die platte da hab ich auch kein problem mehr mit auf die spiele zu verzichten.

für mich sind die nachteile die steam mit sich bringt größer als die vorteiele die mir die spiele bieten können. punkt aus. muss aber natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. hab nur angst wo das alles noch hinführen wird...



			
				DarthDevil am 30.03.2009 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> und ja crysis crysis hätte auch mit hl1 grafik laune gemacht. so nen nanosuit is find ich eine der geilsten erfindungen seit es shooter gibt...


also einen suit hatteste in hl1 auch schon an 
ansonsten hat der dir nichts ermöglicht was du nicht zu hundertfach in anderen spielen gab. ohne die grafik wäre crysis in der masse an 0815 shooter untergegangen...


----------



## dflv-Impact (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Vom Grundsatz her ist es ja ganz ok aber so ein Paar Sachen stören mich einfach, die müssten Kopierschutz hin oder her nicht sein.

Momentan bin ich in der Woche im Internat untergebracht und fahre auf Grund der weiten Entfernung nur selten Abends nach Hause. Dort habe ich aber kein Internet und kann dementsprechend Spiele ich ich gekauft habe nicht spielen... ganz toll.

Und das ich mein Spiel nicht wieder verkaufen kann ist ein Witz. Warhammer 40K ist son Ding. Es ist ja nicht schlecht aber nicht meine Art von Spiel und jetzt kann ich es nicht weiterverkaufen... 
Werde ich in Zukunft für jeden Steam Titel eine eigene E-Mail Adresse anlegen dürfen ist doch Kacka.

3. Was soll das, das ein Titel als DL mehr kostet als im Laden??? Gut die Anleitung von Total War konnte man sich zwar schenken aber ein Witz ist das doch trotzdem. Normal wäre wenn ich online den Preis bezahle den die Händler im Einkauf haben. Punkt.

4. Das man aus den genannten Gründen als ehrlicher Käufer der doofe ist kotzt mich sogar richtig an. Ich war zu Zeiten des C64 auch mal jung und habe mich sicherlich anders verhalten als in den 15 Jahren aber wenn das so weiter geht wird man ja bald in die Illegalität getrieben. 

Momentan ist es für die Hersteller wohl besser (vom Umsatz her gesehen) wenn sie sich an Steam binden aber was passiert wenn man es übertreibt konnte man gut bei der Musikindustrie sehen. Auch ich besaß CDs die mein CD Spieler nicht abspielen wollte was soll man dann noch machen???


----------



## DarthDevil (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 30.03.2009 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> bezweifelt ja keiner das valve spiele gut sind aber darum gehts doch garnicht?!?
> 
> ich finds jedesfalls nicht ok dem käufer seine verkaufsplattform aufzuzwingen die ich auch noch jedesmal (!) starten muss wenn ich eines ihrer spiele spielen will wofür ich immerhin bezahlt habe. andere spiele machen das ja auch nicht. wie schon oft geschrieben, als zusätzlicher service wärs absolut top, aber so wie es derzeit ist kommt mir kein valve spiel mehr auf die platte da hab ich auch kein problem mehr mit auf die spiele zu verzichten.
> 
> ...


was is bitte an crysis 0815???
und zum thema grafik als crysis erschienen is konnt ich auf minimum details mit teilweise extremem ruckeln zocken und fand des game trotzdem so genial das ich es bis zum umfallen gezockt hab. also an der grafik kanns nich gelegen haben bei mir.nur ums nochmal zu verdeutlichen mein damaliger pc:athlon64 3700+ 2,2ghz 1gb ddr1 ram mainboard ecs k8t890-a graka asus 7600gt 256mb
also da kannst dir vorstellen wie des game gelaufen is und trotzdem hab ichs öfter gezockt als jeden anderen shooter. also die ganzen leut die immer meinen crysis sei nichts als ne grafikdemo kann ich echt nich verstehen. kann mir mal einer erklären was andere shooter haben das die besser sind?also mir fällt da jedenfalls nichts ein.farcry2? vielleicht das feuer aber das macht auch keinen besseren shooter.cod5?naja immer wieder das selbe die anforderungen sind so niedrig wie die grafik schlecht. bioshock?coole atmosphäre aber absolut kein wiederspielwert.half life2? kann ich nich viel sagen da ich steam verweigere aber teil 1 hat mich schon im ersten level gelangweilt. Unreal tournament reihe? gut im multiplayer schlecht im einzelspieler.stalker?war irgendwie auch nicht herausragend von bugs ganz zu schweigen.und sonst? da fällt mir im moment nichts ein was erwähnenswert wäre. also nochmal meine frage was haben andere shooter was crysis nicht hat? des würde mich echt mal interessieren.


----------



## dflv-Impact (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

ähm... back to topic???


----------



## DarthDevil (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				dflv-Impact am 30.03.2009 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm... back to topic???


-sorry aber bei manchen sachen muss ich meine meinung schreiben.

hier noch mal die sachen die mich an steam stören:
1.ich möchte nicht gezwungen sein zusatzsoftware zu installieren nur um ein game spielen zu können.
2.ich möchte ein game auch installieren können wenn ich mal kein internet zur verfügung habe.
3.ne download version hat für mich da ich meistens über lan und nicht online spiele keinen mehrwert gegenüber raupkopien.
4.meine persönlichen daten gehen valve überhaupt nichts an.
5.falls die server irgendwann offline gehen kann es sein das ich meine games nicht mehr zocken kann.und jetz kommt mir nicht damit valve hat versprochen falls sie untergehen des von allen games zu entfernen, weil des glaub ich erst wenns soweit ist.
6.wenn ich schon an einen vom hersteller vorgegebenen preis gebunden bin müsste es auch der billigste vvon allen sein.
7.ich kann meine alten spiele nicht so einfach weiterverkaufen(korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre kennemich nicht mit allen details von steam aus da ich es ja nicht benutze)
8.egal obs um games filme oder musik geht drm kommt mir nicht ins haus weil egal wie mans auch dreht drm ist nichts anderes als das meine rechte als ehrlicher käufer beschnitten werden.

naja es hat auch vorteile früher hab ich bestimmt zehnmal mehr für musik games und filme ausgegeben. in diesem sinne ein dank und gruß an alle firmen die so erfolgreich ihre gewinne schützen. \ironie off


----------



## snowman1978 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich denk mal man hat es gut bei Empire gesehen wie grottig Steam in wirklichkeit ist mit den Ansturm kammen sie doch garnicht zu recht, bei vielen hat die Aktivierung garnicht funktioniert da musste der Steamsupport das Spiel freischalten, und die Patches die Automatisch installiert werden haben zu abstürzen geführt.
Empire hätte sich mit sicherheit besser Verkauft wäre es ohne Steam gekommen und ich denke auch das war der erste und letzte only Steam TotalWar teil.
Und 20 millionen Acc soll ich mal lachen ich hab auch ein Steam acc hab aber noch nie ein Spiel da gekauft hatte mal HL2 Code bei meiner Graka mit bei einmal durchgespielt und Steam wieder runtergehauen bringt mir irgendwie garnichts,für Friendslisten gibts genug andere tools die nicht so aufdringlich sind.


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DarthDevil am 30.03.2009 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> 4.meine persönlichen daten gehen valve überhaupt nichts an.


Welche großartigen Daten krallt sich Steam denn?



> 5.falls die server irgendwann offline gehen kann es sein das ich meine games nicht mehr zocken kann.und jetz kommt mir nicht damit valve hat versprochen falls sie untergehen des von allen games zu entfernen, weil des glaub ich erst wenns soweit ist.


Wenn die CD/DVD kaputt geht oder du den CD Key verlierst, kannst du das Spiel auch nicht mehr spielen.
btw: Wie lange gibt es wohl noch CD/DVD Laufwerke, die mit Kopierschutz XY klarkommen ...?



> 6.wenn ich schon an einen vom hersteller vorgegebenen preis gebunden bin müsste es auch der billigste vvon allen sein.


Das Argument verstehe ich nicht. Wie immer gibt es überall Sonderangebote, und wenn Spiel X zu teuer ist, wird's halt nicht gekauft.

zB ich habe 66 Spiele auf meinem Steam Account und lediglich eins davon (Orange Box) für ~40 € gekauft, 2 oder 3 für ~30€, ~5 für ~20€ und den Rest für 3-9€



> 7.ich kann meine alten spiele nicht so einfach weiterverkaufen


Es gibt Leute, die behaupten, das ginge ganz einfach mittels einem Support Ticket.



> 8.egal obs um games filme oder musik geht drm kommt mir nicht ins haus weil egal wie mans auch dreht drm ist nichts anderes als das meine rechte als ehrlicher käufer beschnitten werden.


Das ist richtig. Exakt darum geht's ja schließlich auch beim DRM.
Daß du nur das machen kannst, was du auch darfst.


----------



## Bestia1 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

Steam taugt nix, bin total enttäsucht davon. wenn du mal nen monat nicht on bist oder so wird der account gelöscht. auch der support ist komplett fürn A*****.


----------



## Boesor (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bestia1 am 30.03.2009 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Steam taugt nix, bin total enttäsucht davon. wenn du mal nen monat nicht on bist oder so wird der account gelöscht. auch der support ist komplett fürn A*****.



Das ist, nett ausgedrückt, Schwachsinn.


----------



## bayerlein66 (30. März 2009)

*AW:*

h





			
				snowman1978 am 30.03.2009 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denk mal man hat es gut bei Empire gesehen wie grottig Steam in wirklichkeit ist mit den Ansturm kammen sie doch garnicht zu recht, bei vielen hat die Aktivierung garnicht funktioniert da musste der Steamsupport das Spiel freischalten, und die Patches die Automatisch installiert werden haben zu abstürzen geführt.
> Empire hätte sich mit sicherheit besser Verkauft wäre es ohne Steam gekommen und ich denke auch das war der erste und letzte only Steam TotalWar teil.
> Und 20 millionen Acc soll ich mal lachen ich hab auch ein Steam acc hab aber noch nie ein Spiel da gekauft hatte mal HL2 Code bei meiner Graka mit bei einmal durchgespielt und Steam wieder runtergehauen bringt mir irgendwie garnichts,für Friendslisten gibts genug andere tools die nicht so aufdringlich sind.


 hallo,
ein über 50 iger und ehemaliger fan von total war.

staem hat mir den rest gegeben. empire lief auf meinen pc. dann zweimal sogenannte spielverbesserungen, die werden so einfach auf meinen rechner installiert. mit welchen recht.
ich habe doch das spiel in laden gekauft für geld.
ich finde dies alles eine überheblichkeit von den machern.
es wäre wünchenswert gamer würden sega zeigen ;;wir sind die kunden und kaufen nicht diese ware" 
auch wenn das spiel super ist , fühle ich mich als kunde veralbert von sega


----------



## Boesor (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bayerlein66 am 30.03.2009 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> staem hat mir den rest gegeben. empire lief auf meinen pc. dann zweimal sogenannte spielverbesserungen, die werden so einfach auf meinen rechner installiert. mit welchen recht.



Ist es nicht so, dass man diese Funktion des automatischen Downloads auch abstellen kann?


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bayerlein66 am 30.03.2009 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ... dann zweimal sogenannte spielverbesserungen, die werden so einfach auf meinen rechner installiert. mit welchen recht....
> auch wenn das spiel super ist , fühle ich mich als kunde veralbert von sega


Verstehe ich das richtig, du beschwerst dich darüber, daß Fehler in dem Spiel automatisch  beseitigt werden und du dich nicht dafür erst informieren und die Patchdatei suchen und runterladen musst ...?


----------



## DarthDevil (30. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 30.03.2009 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> DarthDevil am 30.03.2009 22:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zu 4. auch wenns nur meine email wäre will ich immer noch die entscheidungsfreiheit haben das selber zu entscheiden

zu 5.Cds kaputt und key verloren also ich glaub nich das mir sowas passieren wird allerdings wundert mich des bei manchen nich wenn ich mir ansehe wie die mit ihren cds umgehen also meine ham selbst nach jahrelangem gebrauch nicht einen kratzer also halte ich das schon mal für äußerst unwarscheinlich.und laufwerke die keine zicken machen gibts mit sicherheit noch lange genug.

zu6.ich bezog mich damit nur auf die downloadversionen wo die preise doch mit sicherheit von valve vorgegeben sind immerhin lädt man es sich direkt von denen.händlerpreise vergleichen is somit nich drin.oder bietet valve etwa die gleichen games gleichzeitig zu unterschiedlichen preisen an?? kann ich mir irgendwie nich vorstellen.

zu 7. ich schrieb ja korrigiert mich wenns nich so is

zu 8. eigentlich geht es eher darum das was ich eigentlich darf nach vorgaben des herstellers noch weiter einzuschränken.mag ja sein das es bei steam noch nicht ganz so schlimm is aber spätestens bei securom hört der spaß auf ich mein hallo games nur fünfmal installieren - gehts noch ?? sa stell dir nur mal folgende situation vor: du machst mit nen paar kumpels ne lan zockst die nacht durch und sonntag morgen um 2 uhr willst du dann mal nen anderes game einlegen und musst feststellen das dus nich mehr installieren kannst.dann möcht ich mal sehen ob der support des unverzüglich wieder freischaltet. also ich wage das doch stark zu bezweifeln.vor allem wenn man nich gerade ne 0900er nummer anrufen will und das ganze per email macht.und sowas soll man als kunde akzeptieren?? ne ne ne nich mit mir!


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. März 2009)

*AW:*

Würde das nur als Option angeboten werden und man könnte alle Spiele auch ohne die Plattform spielen, hätte ich gar kein Problem damit. Der Zwang stört eben.
Ich möchte einfach nicht, dass in Zukunft alle meine Spiele an einen Online-Account gebunden sind, die über irgendeinen Server laufen. Wenn's dem Hersteller zu bunt ist, dreht er einfach alles ab und die Spiele sind nicht mehr nutzbar. Da kann ich mein Geld auch gleich aus dem Fenster werfen.

Und der Vergleich mit Online Spielen hinkt auch total. Bei Mehrspielerspielen ist es sowieso klar, dass die irgendwann nicht mehr funktionieren werden, aber ein Einzelspielerspiel kann man immer weiter spielen.

Ich kann zum Beispiel jetzt jederzeit meinen alten C64 rauskramen und die Spiele aus den 80ern spielen. Kann jederzeit einen alten PC aufbauen und die Spiele aus den 90er spielen. Ich kann alle meine Spiele wann ich will und wo ich will spielen.

Bei diesen Systemen allerdings ist man völlig dem guten Willen des Herstellers ausgeliefert und es kann dir kein Mensch der Welt wirklich sagen, ob du diverse Spiele noch in ein paar Jahren spielen kannst.
Gut, Valve sagt, dass sie einen Patch dafür  zur Verfügung hätten. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sie es bei *ihren* Spielen machen würden. Nur stellt sich die Frage, ob sie so einen Patch überhaupt bei Spielen für Drittanbieter anbieten dürften? Ob die überhaupt in Spielen von anderen rumpatchen dürfen?
Die Frage ist auch, wenn so eine Firma wirklich mal der Pleite nahe ist, ob es dann überhaupt noch einen interessieren würde, was mit den Spielen passiert.

Es ist da eben einfach das große Ungewisse und ich denke, das macht vielen Spielern Angst. Dass sie über die Jahre hinweg viele hunderte Euros investieren und alles plötzlich für die Katz' war.

Achja und zum Thema Downloadvertrieb: Kommt für mich nicht in Frage, selbst wenn die Spiele nur die Hälfte kosten würden. Dabei hätte ich immer das Gefühl, ich würde mit einer bezahlten Raubkopie spielen, weil einfach kein Mehrwert bzw. Unterschied zu einer Raubkopie da ist.

Am Idealsten wäre einfach, wenn man sein Spiel jederzeit von Steam entbinden könnte und dann verkaufen könnte, oder gar ganz ohne Steam spielen könnte.
Eine Idee von mir wäre, dass man eben Steam nur die ersten 3-4 Monate nutzen muss und danach immer ein Patch käme, mit dem man das Spiel davon lösen könnte. 

Steam als Option und nicht als Zwang, dann würden es auch mehr Spieler akzeptieren.


----------



## Pope (31. März 2009)

*AW:*

Schaut Euch doch nur die Kritikpunkte im Eintrag zu STEAM bei Wikipedia an.
Damit erübrigt sich jegliche Diskussion.
STEAM ist eine Form des DRM und entrechtet den Käufer.
Und auf die wenigen angeblichen Vorteile, die hier genannt wurden, kann man auch locker verzichten. Ich erinnere da nur an das verbuggte Patch-Chaos von Empire Total War.
Aus Marketing-Sicht könnte man DRM auch als Kundenbindungsinstrument bezeichnen. Wollt Ihr Euch tatsächlich binden lassen für vermeintliche Vorteile, die durch die beträchtlichen Nachteile bei weitem überragt werden ?
Ich erlebe es leider immer wieder, dass Leute DRM-Spiele kaufen, ohne überhaupt eine Ahnung zu haben, was es bedeutet.
Die potentiellen Käufer von DRM-Spielen legen das "verseuchte" Produkt in der Regel wieder in das Regal zurück, wenn ich sie im Laden über DRM aufgeklärt habe.
Die Spieleindustrie baut einfach auf die Unwissenheit und Gleichgültigkeit der Käufer.

Die ehrlichen Käufer, die sich mit STEAM beschätigt haben und es nicht tolerieren, verzichten auf ein solches Spiel und suchen sich ein neues Hobby oder wechseln ins Lager der Raukopierer.
Und das DRM-Maßnahmen die Anzahl der Raubkopien nicht senkt, dürfte seit Spore wohl dem letzten Deppen klar sein.


----------



## Milchmann30 (31. März 2009)

*AW:*

steam nimmt mir die kontrolle über meine spiele/ des pc, ergo: abgelehnt

hier scheinen viele leute gar keine alternativen mehr zu kennen. freundesliste bla bla, alles so komfortabel. denken wir uns einfach mal ein paar jahre in die zukunft, steam hat die kontrolle fast aller spiele. damit bestimmen sie die preise, wer was wann spielen darf usw.


wozu viele verschiedene spiele herstellen, steam sagt doch was die "meisten" spielen, also gibts nur solche spiele (casual games?), wozu pc games, steam sagt doch was es in der zukunft gibt. TS, Ventrilo, xFire? wozu denn, steam ist doch da. Arbeitsplätze und neue ideen? wozu denn...

mal nachdenken...?    teller bunte knete im kopf reicht doch!


 


man sieht doch an M$ welche auswirkungen sowas hat. leute, die aus bequemlichkeit sowas auch noch gut reden haben sicher auch kein problem wenn es bald den "Steamstaat" gibt. Der sagt dann auch was am telefon gesagt werden darf, was die presse schreiben darf und welche spiele in Deutschland gespielt werden dürfen. Die (steam) partei wäre also geboren, ach nee die gibts ja schon    nur hat sie noch nicht die absolute mehrheit. dürfte sich dann ja bei solch intelligenten leuten bald ändern (sobald ihr alle im wahlfähigen alter seid).


so long

PS: das einzig tolle an so einem dienst wäre, wenn ein erwischter cheater lebenslang gesperrt wird, für alle spiele


----------



## Boesor (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Milchmann30 am 31.03.2009 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> hier scheinen viele leute gar keine alternativen mehr zu kennen. freundesliste bla bla, alles so komfortabel. denken wir uns einfach mal ein paar jahre in die zukunft, steam hat die kontrolle fast aller spiele. damit bestimmen sie die preise, wer was wann spielen darf usw.



Erscheint mir kaum realistisch, da Steam in den mesiten fällen nur als vertriebsplattform für völlig unterschiedliche Firmen dient. Eine Monopolstellung droht da nach derzeitigen Strukturen überhaupt nicht.




> wozu viele verschiedene spiele herstellen, steam sagt doch was die "meisten" spielen, also gibts nur solche spiele (casual games?),



Um das rauszufinden braucht kein marketingmensch Steam, das sieht man auch ganz altmodisch an den verkaufen Einheiten.




> mal nachdenken...?    teller bunte knete im kopf reicht doch!



Ist schon spät, oder wie soll man sich dein geschreibsel erklären?







> man sieht doch an M$ welche auswirkungen sowas hat. leute, die aus bequemlichkeit sowas auch noch gut reden haben sicher auch kein problem wenn es bald den "Steamstaat" gibt. Der sagt dann auch was am telefon gesagt werden darf, was die presse schreiben darf und welche spiele in Deutschland gespielt werden dürfen. Die (steam) partei wäre also geboren, ach nee die gibts ja schon    nur hat sie noch nicht die absolute mehrheit. dürfte sich dann ja bei solch intelligenten leuten bald ändern (sobald ihr alle im wahlfähigen alter seid).



so spät ist es aber noch nicht.


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 31.03.2009 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's dem Hersteller zu bunt ist, dreht er einfach alles ab und die Spiele sind nicht mehr nutzbar.


Und der Hersteller sollte so etwas machen, weil ... ?



> Ich kann zum Beispiel jetzt jederzeit meinen alten C64 rauskramen und die Spiele aus den 80ern spielen.


Sofern die Brotkiste denn noch funktioniert.
Denn auch Elektronik hält nicht ewig.
Geschweige denn PC "Standards".



> Gut, Valve sagt, dass sie einen Patch dafür  zur Verfügung hätten. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sie es bei *ihren* Spielen machen würden. Nur stellt sich die Frage, ob sie so einen Patch überhaupt bei Spielen für Drittanbieter anbieten dürften? Ob die überhaupt in Spielen von anderen rumpatchen dürfen?


Ich denke mal, daß dem Freigeben der Steam Server Software rein rechtlich nichts im Wege stehen dürfte.


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Pope am 31.03.2009 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> STEAM ist eine Form des DRM und entrechtet den Käufer.


DRM entrechtet nicht, sondern stellt lediglich sicher, daß nur die Rechte, die dir zustehen, genutzt werden können.
Du hättest ohne DRM keinen Funken "Recht" mehr.



> Und auf die wenigen angeblichen Vorteile, die hier genannt wurden, kann man auch locker verzichten.


Auf ständiges CD/DVD wechseln und Patch suchen kann ich ebenso problemlos verzichten.



> Ich erinnere da nur an das verbuggte Patch-Chaos von Empire Total War.


Was auch immer da war [Wortspielalarm!!!] oder gewesen sein soll.
Bugs und Patches, die verschlimmbessern, gibt's immer und überall, davor ist DRM freie Software ebensowenig gefeit.



> Aus Marketing-Sicht könnte man DRM auch als Kundenbindungsinstrument bezeichnen. Wollt Ihr Euch tatsächlich binden lassen für vermeintliche Vorteile, die durch die beträchtlichen Nachteile bei weitem überragt werden ?


Wie äußert sich denn die erhöhte Kundenbindung eines DRM Titels im Vergleich zu DRM freier Software?
Wie kann automatischen Auf-dem-neuestenStand-halten und nie-wieder-CD/DVD-im-Laufwerk.-haben-müssen nur ein "vermeintlicher" Vorteil sein?
Welche "beträchtlichen" Nachteile habe ich als Spielesammler und Nicht-wieder-Verkäufer denn?



> Die ehrlichen Käufer, die sich mit STEAM beschätigt haben und es nicht tolerieren, verzichten auf ein solches Spiel und suchen sich ein neues Hobby oder wechseln ins Lager der Raukopierer.


Nochmal: _"Die ehrlichen Käufer, die ... STEAM ... nicht tolerieren, verzichten auf ein solches Spiel und suchen sich ein neues Hobby ..."_

Muß ich mir das jetzt so vorstellen, daß Person (ehrlicher Käufer), der bei einem Spiel, was er gerne kaufen würde, bei der Entdeckung, daß dieses Steam voraussetzt, instant sein Hobby von "PC-Spielen" nach "Briefmarkensammeln" ändert ...?!


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Milchmann30 am 31.03.2009 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> mal nachdenken...?    teller bunte knete im kopf reicht doch!
> 
> 
> ...


... ich glaub, deine Milch war schon schlecht ...


----------



## Lemmiwinks (31. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich find steam praktisch


----------



## ING (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 31.03.2009 01:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 31.03.2009 00:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weil er möchte das man seine neuste software und spiele nutzt.  was valve damals mit dem orginalen cs abgezogen hat war schon ziemlich mies, ist leider irgendwie in vergessenheit geraten...

den schindluder den valve damit treiben könnte ist einfach zu groß, ist genau das gleich wie bei drm: "hey wir haben ein neues spiel und deswegen konzentrieren wir uns jetzt darauf und stellen den support für das alte spiel ein. da wir deshalb für die qualität des alten produktes so nicht mehr garantieren können müssen wir leider die aktivierung schließen."  auf gut deutsch: "kauft gefälligst das neue spiel !!!".

vor diesen denkbaren szenarien hab ich angst aber scheibnar ist es vielen leuten ja egal wenn sie sich alles vorschreiben lassen. irgendwann werden alle vergessen haben das man spiele jemals frei kaufen und nutzen konnte.

dann kauft man statt dem spiel nur noch spieleabos für ein paar monate, zum gleichen preis wie heute versteht sich. genauso wirds mit steam enden, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, solange die spieler es mit sich machen lassen kann ich es aber verstehen.

ich will jedenfalls das recht haben ein spiel wieder verkaufen zu können falls es mir nicht gefällt, dann hab ich wenigstens nur 20 -25 € verloren anstatt den vollen preis. da mir valve dieses recht nimmt obwohl es sicher ein leichtes wäre eine lizenzübertragung zu einen anderen account zu realisieren ist valve / steam für mich bereits jetzt schon gestorben.

@DarthDevil: wie schon erwähnt, geht zu sehr offtopic! geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden, für mich war crysis der langweiligste shooter bis es von far cry 2 abgelöst wurde


----------



## ichmusssagen (31. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich verstehe nicht, weshalb es hier immer wieder Steam-Verfechter gibt. Es kann doch keiner ernsthaft einen Vorteil hierbei erkennen wollen, den der Kunde hat. 
Dass Steam die persönlichen Daten meines Rechners anzapft ist grundsätzlich eine Frechheit. 
Nachdem ich in einem Spiel ungefragt mit meiner email-Adresse begrüßt wurde habe ich Steam ein für alle mal gelöscht.
Ehe nun jemand kommt, dass Steam ja gar nichts Böses mit den Daten wolle, ich wittere auch keine direkte Weltverschwörung. Kritisch ist hier aber vor allem, dass Kunden sich hier freiwillig ihrer Rechte berauben lassen (und sei es nur der Schutz der eigenen Emailadresse). Rechte werden den Menschen nicht geschenkt, sondern wurden sich erkämpft. Und wenn man sich den Missbrauch mit persönlichen Daten, sowie die letzten Datenskandale betrachtet, dann sollte man auch nicht leichtfertig hiermit umgehen. Im Moment muss man sich scheinbar nicht mehr vor einem Schäubleschen.Überwachungsstaat fürchten sondern vor der kontrollsucht der Arbeitgeber. ich sehe absolut keinen sinnvollen Grund, sich sowas auch noch als Kunde bieten zu lassen.


----------



## Fankman (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 31.03.2009 01:56 schrieb:
			
		

> vor diesen denkbaren szenarien hab ich angst aber scheibnar ist es vielen leuten ja egal wenn sie sich alles vorschreiben lassen. irgendwann werden alle vergessen haben das man spiele jemals frei kaufen und nutzen konnte.
> 
> dann kauft man statt dem spiel nur noch spieleabos für ein paar monate, zum gleichen preis wie heute versteht sich. genauso wirds mit steam enden, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, solange die spieler es mit sich machen lassen kann ich es aber verstehen.



du sprichst mir aus der Seele ING, genau das Szenario befürchte ich auch. Und irgendwann wirds keinen mehr kratzen, weil solche steam-artigen Vertriebsformen normal geworden sind und man Games nicht mehr sein Eigen nennen darf. 
Man muss sich dann immer an Regeln halten wie z.B.: Spiel XY ist nicht übertragbar, ist nur 5 Monate gültig, kann nur auf einem PC installiert werden, Modifikationen nur wenn es der Hersteller erlaubt etc.

Naja, wenn ich sehe wie vielen hier drinnen das egal ist, wird Steams Siegeszug unaufhaltbar sein


----------



## oceano (31. März 2009)

*AW:*

Es ist wirklich erstaunlich    Ich glaub kaum ein anderes Thema zieht mehr "Nostradami" bzw Weltuntergangspropheten an als Steam.
Meine persönliche Hitliste bisher:
Auf Platz 3: Was geschieht wenn Osama Bin Laden ein Flugzeug auf die Steam Server Farm abstürzen lässt?   
Auf Platz 2: Was ist wenn im Valve HQ das T-Virus ausbricht und alle Mitarbeiter zu hirnfressenden Zombies mutieren?    
Auf Platz 1: Was, wenn ich mich schon morgen als einziger Überlebender in einem "I Am Legend" Szenario wiederfinde, weltweit jegliche Technik ausfällt und damit das Internet nicht mehr funktioniert. Dann kann ich meine Steam-Spiele nicht mehr zocken und Updates werden auch nicht mehr automatisch geladen, ergo bin ich dann echt im Arsch   






> Kritisch ist hier aber vor allem, dass Kunden sich hier freiwillig ihrer Rechte berauben lassen (und sei es nur der Schutz der eigenen Emailadresse).



Wieso willst du eine Emailadresse schützen? Eine Emailadresse, die niemand kennt ist doch irgendwie überflüssig. 
Du solltest dir viel mehr darüber Sorgen machen, dass jeder in deiner Strasse deine Hausnummer sehen kann. Und sogar jeder Hinz und Kunz der vorbeifährt.    Die Stadtverwaltung, Behörden etc kennen alle deine genaue Anschrift.  In diesem Zusammenhang ist mir neulich übrigens etwas extrem gruseliges passiert, was ich bisher nur aus dem Fernsehen kannte. Und zwar hab ich wegen Falschparkens ein Knöllchen bekommen. Geistesgegenwärtig hab ich den Wisch sofort von der Windschutzscheibe gekratzt und zerknüllt, zerrissen, anschliessend verbrannt und die Asche in alle 4 Winde zerstreut. Beim nach Hause fahren achtete ich - mehr als sonst - darauf, dass mir niemand folgte. Daheim setzte ich mir dann sofort meinen selbstgehäkelten Hut aus Alufolie auf. Doch es sollte alles nichts helfen. Schon eine Woche später erreichte mich ein Bußgeldbescheid über 15 Euro.  Wie haben _die_ das bloss gemacht?  
Ich sags euch, mit dieser Story seid ihr der King am nächtlichen Lagerfeuer im Steam Befürchterer Camp.   
Und wenn ihr noch einen drauf setzen wollt, dann erzählt ihnen vom.............. 
*dramatische Musik einspiel*............. 



Spoiler



Telefonbuch


----------



## Prime85 (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				oceano am 31.03.2009 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wirklich erstaunlich    Ich glaub kaum ein anderes Thema zieht mehr "Nostradami" bzw Weltuntergangspropheten an als Steam.
> Meine persönliche Hitliste bisher:
> Auf Platz 3: Was geschieht wenn Osama Bin Laden ein Flugzeug auf die Steam Server Farm abstürzen lässt?
> Auf Platz 2: Was ist wenn im Valve HQ das T-Virus ausbricht und alle Mitarbeiter zu hirnfressenden Zombies mutieren?
> ...



Wenn man schön naiv durch die Welt geht und nichts hinterfragt bleibt einem anscheinend nichts anderes übrig als berechtigte Kritik ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.
Naja, abwarten...wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten.


----------



## Fankman (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				oceano am 31.03.2009 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wirklich erstaunlich    Ich glaub kaum ein anderes Thema zieht mehr "Nostradami" bzw Weltuntergangspropheten an als Steam.



Mal abgesehen von deiner ganzen Ironie, gibt es doch Punkte die du sicher auch nicht unterstützen kannst:

-so können (und werden sicher auch) Hersteller Ihre Spiele über Steam nachträglich verändern und zwar nicht nur im Sinne von Patches sondern auch durch indizieren von Titeln, wenn dies der Gesetzgeber vorschreibt. Bei einem konventionell gekauften Game wird dir das sicher nie passieren.

-Werbung kann nachträglich problemlos in Spiele eingebaut werden (wie bei Steam auch schon geschehen). Sie können Werbebanner in Menüs sowie in den Texturen einbauen. Dass dies kommen wird ist mehr als Wahrscheinlich, zumal Steam die optimale Plattform dafür bietet.

-Steam bestimmt ob und wann du deine Spiele zocken darfst. Wenn Steam für Wartungsarbeiten abgeschaltet wird, kannst du viele Spiele nicht mehr starten auch wenn du nur Singleplayer zocken willst.

Und jetzt mal ehrlich, ich glaube kaum dass selbst der härteste Steam-Befürworter das gut finden kann   

Zum meist-zitierten Steam-Vorteil: Die automatischen Updates!
Das gibt es doch schon lange. Selbst die einfachsten Freeware/OpenSource-Programme können sich selbst Updaten und auch bei den Games ist das weit verbreitet. Aber wenigstens fragen die nach ob man die Updates downloaden will. Also hier bietet Steam nichts was wir nicht schon lange kennen!


----------



## Guallamalla (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Prime85 am 31.03.2009 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man schön naiv durch die Welt geht und nichts hinterfragt bleibt einem anscheinend nichts anderes übrig als berechtigte Kritik ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.
> Naja, abwarten...wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten.



Ganz im Gegenteil, ich stimme ihm zu. Die meisten Kommentare hier sind einfach nur kindisch.

Die Zukunft der Software liegt nun mal in Server-Applikationen und nicht mehr auf Front-End, sehr euch nur mal Google Docs an oder überhaupt das komplexe Webinterface von gmail.
Die Zeiten in denen man zuhause eine CD in den Rechner schmeisst, um eine Software zu installieren und lokal zu betreiben sind irgendwann vorbei. Steam ist nur der Anfang...


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 31.03.2009 01:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 31.03.2009 01:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hat Valve denn "mit dem orginalen cs abgezogen"?



> "hey wir haben ein neues spiel und deswegen konzentrieren wir uns jetzt darauf und stellen den support für das alte spiel ein. da wir deshalb für die qualität des alten produktes so nicht mehr garantieren können müssen wir leider die aktivierung schließen."  auf gut deutsch: "kauft gefälligst das neue spiel !!!".


Also ich kann theoretisch immer noch CS (1)  spielen - wo ist also das Problem?

Übrigens ist der letzte Patch an CS vom 24. Oktober 08 - es gibt nicht viele Spiele, um die sich die Entwickler nach 8 Jahren (!) noch kümmern ...



> vor diesen denkbaren szenarien hab ich angst aber scheibnar ist es vielen leuten ja egal wenn sie sich alles vorschreiben lassen.


Tut mir leid, ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, was Steam/Valve mir großartig "vorschreibt".
Ich kann alle Steam Spiele, deren Lizenz ich seit 2004 erworben habe, immer noch spielen, jederzeit, wann ich will, von jedem x-beliebigen Rechner aus.


----------



## bloek123 (31. März 2009)

*AW:*

Freut mich, dass die meisten hier die richtige Antwort zum Thema haben:

Steam ist die derzeit höchste Form des DRM in Sachen Computerspiele.

Kein anderes System zwingt den ehrlichen Spielekäufer zu all diesen Dingen auf einmal:

Anlegung eines Benutzeraccounts, die anschliessende Online-Aktivierung durch Eingabe der Seriennummer, die dadurch erfolgte Bindung an den Account, die zugleich die Option des Weiterverkaufs erschwert. (Verboten wird das schon durch die EULA)

Zusätzlich ist jeder Käufer in Zukunft gezwungen, Steam zu installieren und damit online zu gehen und das JEDES MAL WENN ER DEN RECHNER WECHSELT UND/ODER WINDOWS NEU INSTALLIERT HAT UND/ODER SEIN ALTES SPIEL EINFACH NOCH EINMAL INSTALLIEREN MÖCHTE. DABEI SPIELT ES FÜR STEAM ÜBERHAUPT KEINE ROLLE, OB ES SICH UM EIN SINGLE- ODER MULTIPLAYERSPIEL HANDELT.

Und zu guter Letzt wird das Spielverhalten des Käufers noch ungefragt überwacht und dokumentiert. (Steam Stats)

Leider werden all diese Punkte von vielen Leuten schon gar nicht mehr wahr genommen oder als Störfaktor betrachtet. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil Steam für sie zur Gewohnheit geworden ist.


----------



## Prime85 (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Guallamalla am 31.03.2009 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zukunft der Software liegt nun mal in Server-Applikationen und nicht mehr auf Front-End, sehr euch nur mal Google Docs an oder überhaupt das komplexe Webinterface von gmail.
> Die Zeiten in denen man zuhause eine CD in den Rechner schmeisst, um eine Software zu installieren und lokal zu betreiben sind irgendwann vorbei. Steam ist nur der Anfang...


Wenn das die Zukunft ist, werden aber einige dieses Hobby aufgeben. Leider wird es aber auch genug Menschen geben, die auf diesen Zug aufspringen. Vor allem die jetzigen Kinder und Jugendlichen, die ja dann nichts anderes kennen. Ich finde Steam nicht schön, richtig oder praktisch. Am Ende muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob er Steam o.ä. unterstützt, die Vor- und Nachteile abwägen und sich Gedanken machen, wie es in Zukunft kommen kann. Ich habe mir meine Meinung schon gebildet und handle danach. 
Ich bin mal auf den Artikel und die Auswertung der Umfrage in der nächsten PCG gespannt.


----------



## CracktoLife (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Fankman am 31.03.2009 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> -Steam bestimmt ob und wann du deine Spiele zocken darfst. Wenn Steam für Wartungsarbeiten abgeschaltet wird, kannst du viele Spiele nicht mehr starten auch wenn du nur Singleplayer zocken willst.



Es gibt einen >>>>>>>OFFLINE<<<<<<<-modus. Damit kannst du, auch wenn steam abgeschaltet wird, ALLE spiele OFFLINE spielen. Darum heißt er OFFLINE-modus.

Ein weiterer kritikpunkt, den du vielleicht noch in deine liste aufnehmen könntest, wäre, dass steam ein eigenes bewusstsein entwickeln könnte und daraufhin einen atomaren weltkrieg anzettelt. Und all das, nur weil wir so naiv waren. :<


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ichmusssagen am 31.03.2009 03:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe nicht, weshalb es hier immer wieder Steam-Verfechter gibt. Es kann doch keiner ernsthaft einen Vorteil hierbei erkennen wollen, den der Kunde hat.


"Jeder, der eine andere Meinung hat als ich, ist doof." war noch nie ein gutes Argument.

Und nein, Steam Befürworter erkennen natürlich keinerlei Vorteil, sondern wollen dich alle nur verarschen. 
Schau mal dahinten ist die Kamera, willkommen bei "Verstehen sie Spaß".



> Dass Steam die persönlichen Daten meines Rechners anzapft ist grundsätzlich eine Frechheit.


Und immer noch steht die Frage im Raum: "welche persönlichen Daten denn?"



> Nachdem ich in einem Spiel ungefragt mit meiner email-Adresse begrüßt wurde habe ich Steam ein für alle mal gelöscht.


Wer oder was hat dich denn "begrüßt"?



> Kritisch ist hier aber vor allem, dass Kunden sich hier freiwillig ihrer Rechte berauben lassen (und sei es nur der Schutz der eigenen Emailadresse).


Wenn du dir Sorgen um deine wertvolle EMail Adresse machst, dann verwende für Steam & Co doch eine Allerweltsadresse wie @gmx.de, @googlemail.de, die dann ruhig vollgespamt werden kann.

Gerade bei EMail Adressen ist diese Kritik doch ein Witz, da man davon "unendlich viele" haben kann - im Gegensatz zu der normalen Adresse - schließlich wohnt man nur in einem Haus - also die meisten Menschen jedenfalls...


----------



## Raptor (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Guallamalla am 31.03.2009 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zukunft der Software liegt nun mal in Server-Applikationen und nicht mehr auf Front-End, sehr euch nur mal Google Docs an oder überhaupt das komplexe Webinterface von gmail.
> Die Zeiten in denen man zuhause eine CD in den Rechner schmeisst, um eine Software zu installieren und lokal zu betreiben sind irgendwann vorbei. Steam ist nur der Anfang...


Sagt wer, Du, oder kannst du auch Quellen liefern? Natürlich hat es in letzter Zeit mehr reine Server-Applikationen gegeben, aber einen Trend sehe ich da noch nicht. Und nur Google-Produkte anzugeben ist da nicht gerade von Vorteil, denn gerade Firmen werden sich überlegen ob sie ihre Informationen mit solchen Produkten speichern. Die CD/DVD oder Nachfolger werden so schnell nicht überflüssig. Darüber hinaus ist nicht für jede Anwendung eine wie du sie nennst Server-Applikation sinnvoll, wobei eben auch diese einen Client haben, der halt in den von dir aufgeführten Beispielen der Browser ist. Im Moment geistern zwar so Buzzwörter wie Cloud Computing etc. rum, aber das muss sich erstmal durchsetzen und mMn wird dies nie alles andere verdrängen.


----------



## Guallamalla (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Prime85 am 31.03.2009 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das die Zukunft ist, werden aber einige dieses Hobby aufgeben. Leider wird es aber auch genug Menschen geben, die auf diesen Zug aufspringen. Vor allem die jetzigen Kinder und Jugendlichen, die ja dann nichts anderes kennen. Ich finde Steam nicht schön, richtig oder praktisch. Am Ende muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob er Steam o.ä. unterstützt, die Vor- und Nachteile abwägen und sich Gedanken machen, wie es in Zukunft kommen kann. Ich habe mir meine Meinung schon gebildet und handle danach.
> Ich bin mal auf den Artikel und die Auswertung der Umfrage in der nächsten PCG gespannt.



Server-Farms und Middleware sind ganz groß im kommen. Der Vorteil für die Firmen und Nutzer liegt hauptsächlich an der Wartbarkeit solcher Applikationen. Es können Änderungen vorgenommen und Updates aufgespielt werden, ohne dass der User sich darum kümmern muss oder überhaupt was davon mitbekommt. Das ist wesentlich sicherer und bequemer als automatische Updates auf entfernte Front-Ends zu schicken wie die Windows-Updates oder dass sich der User gar die Updates selbst besorgen und installieren muss.


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bloek123 am 31.03.2009 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Freut mich, dass die meisten hier die richtige Antwort zum Thema haben


Nur weil jemand _deiner_ Meinung ist, ist das noch lange nicht _richtig_, was er sagt ...



> Kein anderes System zwingt den ehrlichen Spielekäufer zu all diesen Dingen auf einmal:
> 
> Anlegung eines Benutzeraccounts, die anschliessende Online-Aktivierung durch Eingabe der Seriennummer, die dadurch erfolgte Bindung an den Account, die zugleich die Option des Weiterverkaufs erschwert. (Verboten wird das schon durch die EULA)


World of Warcraft ...?



> Zusätzlich ist jeder Käufer in Zukunft gezwungen, Steam zu installieren und damit online zu gehen und das JEDES MAL WENN ER DEN RECHNER WECHSELT UND/ODER WINDOWS NEU INSTALLIERT HAT


Und das ist in Zeiten der Internetflatrates ein Problem, weil ...?

Nebenbei: wie oft wechselst du denn den Rechner oder installierst Windows neu?



> UND/ODER SEIN ALTES SPIEL EINFACH NOCH EINMAL INSTALLIEREN MÖCHTE.


D'oh - natürlich mußt du online sein, wenn du ein Spiel installieren willst, von dem du keinen Datenträger hast - wo sollen die Daten denn sonst herkommen ? ^^



> Und zu guter Letzt wird das Spielverhalten des Käufers noch ungefragt überwacht und dokumentiert. (Steam Stats)


Dann weiß Steam und die Community halt, daß <IDname> in der Woche soundso lange gespielt hat und was - man braucht seinen <IDname> ja nicht allen Leuten auf die Nase zu binden und wenn man dadurch den Entwicklern zeigt, daß auch Nischenprodukte oft gespielt werden, kommt das doch sogar der Entwicklung risikofreudigerer Titel wie zB "The Path" zugute.



> Leider werden all diese Punkte von vielen Leuten schon gar nicht mehr wahr genommen oder als Störfaktor betrachtet. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil Steam für sie zur Gewohnheit geworden ist.


Oder auch einfach, weil sich die Gesellschaft wandelt und deutlich andere Maßstäbe setzt - früher wäre sowas wie Twitter ja gar nicht möglich gewesen, weil sich da aus Überwachungsstaat-Phobie keiner angemeldet hätte - heutzutage schmeißen Hinz und Kunz ihren persönlichen Gedankenmüll in den Internet-Äther.

Ob das jetzt gut ist oder schlecht, lass ich mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Rabowke (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 31.03.2009 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Guallamalla am 31.03.2009 10:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da muss ich dem Raptor mal Recht geben. Kommt selten vor, zugegeben.
Das Angebot von Google und anderen "Netzdiensten" ist sicherlich interessant, aber im Moment überhaupt nicht praktikabel oder sinnvoll einsetzbar.

Es gibt ja bereits verschiedene "WebOS Frontends", die sind aber so quälend langsam, dass man dafür einen einigermaßen flinken Rechner braucht bzw. eine potente Internetleitung.

Noch ist der Kosten / Nutzenfaktor überhaupt nicht gewährleistet, dass System als solches ist sicherlich interessant und bietet gute Ansätze, aber von einer Verbreitung in den nächsten fünf Jahren oder gar zehn Jahre bis der eigene Desktop verdrängt ist halte ich für relativ unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## CracktoLife (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 30.03.2009 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 30.03.2009 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dass die box auf dem müll landet, solange der datenträger nicht kaputt ist, habe ich ja nicht behauptet. Aber ich sammel nunmal keine verpackung von irgendwelchen artikeln. Darum landet die verpackung sobald sie keinen nutzen mehr hat (nämlich den datenträger zu schützen) auf dem müll. So... 

Das ganze sollte eigentlich nur heißen, dass es mir genauso recht ist, wenn meine daten irgendwo auf einem server gespeichert sind, wie als wenn sie bei mir zu hause meine regale zumüllen. Vielleicht bereue ich es irgendwann, wer weiß. Vielleicht sehe ich es aber auch einfach nur realitisch.


----------



## Guallamalla (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 31.03.2009 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt wer, Du, oder kannst du auch Quellen liefern? Natürlich hat es in letzter Zeit mehr reine Server-Applikationen gegeben, aber einen Trend sehe ich da noch nicht.


Uni, Kursus für Middleware (Verteile Anwendungen), Professor ist an Vernetzung und Entwicklung von Clusterfarms beteiligt. Namen und Firmen muss ich zuhause nachschauen.
Die Rechenpower aktueller Grakas hat sich in der Branche auch schon einen guten Namen gemacht und ist ein heisses Thema.


----------



## Guallamalla (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 31.03.2009 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber von einer Verbreitung in den nächsten fünf Jahren oder gar zehn Jahre bis der eigene Desktop verdrängt ist halte ich für relativ unwahrscheinlich.



Ich auch nicht. Ganz verdrängt wird er sicherlich nie und minimale Installationen werden wohl immer notwendig sein.Ich denke da auch eher an 20-30 Jahre.

Edit: Ich denke auch, dass es zuerst im professionellem Bereich eintreffen wird. Wenn man zB für eine Bank oder Versicherung arbeitet, dass dann alles über eine derartige Software läuft.


----------



## HLP-Andy (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 31.03.2009 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat Valve denn "mit dem orginalen cs abgezogen"?


Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass Valve nun endlich CS 1.6 abschaltet, damit alle CS kaufen müssen. Das wurde nämlich vor fünf Jahren im Stundentakt in allen Foren angekündigt. Jeder hat das prophezeit, aber Valve macht es einfach nicht - ich versteh auch nicht warum. Ist Valve jetzt doch nicht das ultimative Böse, dem es nur ums Geld machen geht? (Wobei viele ja nicht kapieren, dass man mit gutem Service langfristig das meiste Geld macht und allein deshalb die ganzen Horror-Szenarien nie eintreten werden.)




			
				bloek123 am 31.03.2009 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider werden all diese Punkte von vielen Leuten schon gar nicht mehr wahr genommen oder als Störfaktor betrachtet. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil Steam für sie zur Gewohnheit geworden ist.


Vielleicht aber auch, weils mir einfach scheiß egal ist, ob es Stats davon gibt, in welchen Level ich mal gestorben bin und ich es im Gegenzug durchaus interessant finde, mir solche Statistiken anzusehen?




			
				ichmusssagen am 31.03.2009 03:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe nicht, weshalb es hier immer wieder Steam-Verfechter gibt.


Ja also wirklich, dass einer von den vielen Millionen täglichen Steam-Nutzern sich hier zu Wort meldet: Unglaublich! Dabei wissen wir doch alle, dass solche Kommentar-Threads zu diesem Thema ja nur den Freaks gehört, die bei jeder Steam-News aus ihren Löchern kriechen und den Weltuntergang verkünden.

So gesehen ist ja auch die Umfrage völlig sinnlos. Steam ist mittlerweile weit verbreitet und akzeptiert, das zeigen die hohen Verkaufszahlen von Valve-Games genauso wie jetzt von anderen Spielen, die auf Steam setzen. Nur sind auf solchen Websites ja natürlich nicht die normalen Durchschnittsnutzer zu finden, sondern die Hardcore-Vertreter aus beiden Lagern.


----------



## bloek123 (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 31.03.2009 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> bloek123 am 31.03.2009 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, du hast das Thema verfehlt oder nicht richtig verstanden: Es ging um Steam als DRM-System.

Die Meinung dazu lautete: "Steam ist die derzeit höchste Form des DRM in Sachen Computerspiele. Kein anderes System zwingt den ehrlichen Spielekäufer zu all diesen Dingen auf einmal.."

Die Aussage ist vollkommen richtig. (siehe Begründung/Fakten)

Du hast die einzelnen Punkte meiner Begründung lediglich nach deiner persönlichen Ansicht in ihrer Bedeutung für dich entkräftet. An meiner Kernaussage (die -belegbar- ein Faktum ist) ändert das aber nichts.


----------



## bloek123 (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 31.03.2009 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja also wirklich, dass einer von den vielen Millionen täglichen Steam-Nutzern sich hier zu Wort meldet: Unglaublich! Dabei wissen wir doch alle, dass solche Kommentar-Threads zu diesem Thema ja nur den Freaks gehört, die bei jeder Steam-News aus ihren Löchern kriechen und den Weltuntergang verkünden.



Du bist doch hier Kandidat Nummer 1, der bei fast jeder News, die mit Valve zu tun hat, Wort anmeldet.


----------



## oceano (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



> Anlegung eines Benutzeraccounts, die anschliessende Online-Aktivierung durch Eingabe der Seriennummer, die dadurch erfolgte Bindung an den Account, die zugleich die Option des Weiterverkaufs erschwert. (Verboten wird das schon durch die EULA)



Sowas ist doch bei jedem Online/MP Spiel auch so. Sind alle MP-Spiele jetzt auch noch böse?


----------



## El_Cativo (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 31.03.2009 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> World of Warcraft ...?


Und wenn hier reine Onlinespiele noch so oft angebracht werden, macht es die Aussage nicht richtiger. Sei es nun WoW, oder Warhammer Online oder sonstwas, darum geht es nicht. Es geht um reine (z.B. HL2) oder primäre Offline Singleplayer Spiele (z.B. ETW). Das ist eingroßer Unterschied.


----------



## Memphis11 (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bloek123 am 31.03.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 31.03.2009 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er heißt ja nicht umsonst im 2 Namen Steam-Andy


----------



## oceano (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 31.03.2009 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 31.03.2009 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nee, es geht darum, dass das Anlegen eines Accounts über Steam als so furchtbar angesehen wird, während man nebenbei lustig MP-Shooter, MMOs oder Strategiespiele online zockt für die man auch einen Account anlegen muss. Überhaupt muss man sich doch fast für jeden Furz im Internet registrieren. Zumindest wenn man in irgendeiner Form interagieren, also mehr als nur gucken will.


----------



## Huskyboy (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				oceano am 31.03.2009 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> > Anlegung eines Benutzeraccounts, die anschliessende Online-Aktivierung durch Eingabe der Seriennummer, die dadurch erfolgte Bindung an den Account, die zugleich die Option des Weiterverkaufs erschwert. (Verboten wird das schon durch die EULA)
> 
> 
> 
> Sowas ist doch bei jedem Online/MP Spiel auch so. Sind alle MP-Spiele jetzt auch noch böse?



btw. die Eula ist in deutschland ungültig, da kann drinstehen was will, es ist nicht gültig

das man sich für das zusammenspielen auf nem server anmelden muss ist was völlig anderes als für ein reines Singleplayerspiel, bei Multiplayertiteln geht das nunmal nicht anders


----------



## bloek123 (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				oceano am 31.03.2009 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, es geht darum, dass das Anlegen eines Accounts über Steam als so furchtbar angesehen wird, während man nebenbei lustig MP-Shooter, MMOs oder Strategiespiele online zockt für die man auch einen Account anlegen muss. Überhaupt muss man sich doch fast für jeden Furz im Internet registrieren. Zumindest wenn man in irgendeiner Form interagieren, also mehr als nur gucken will.



Nee, es geht bzw. ging darum aufzuzeigen, was Steam als DRM-System im Vergleich zu anderen Systemen vom Käufer abverlangt.

Ob die einzelnen Punkte gut oder schlecht sind, dir egal sind oder nicht, ist eher etwas für eine grundsätzliche Diskussion über das Thema DRM.


----------



## crackajack (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 31.03.2009 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> das man sich für das zusammenspielen auf nem server anmelden muss ist was völlig anderes als für ein reines Singleplayerspiel, bei Multiplayertiteln geht das nunmal nicht anders


Jup. Bei CoD4 mit seinem Rangsystem geht das ja kaum vernünftig anders.
UT04 spielte ich aber auch ohne account online.....


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bloek123 am 31.03.2009 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, du hast das Thema verfehlt oder nicht richtig verstanden: Es ging um Steam als DRM-System.


Durchaus möglich.
Na gut. Steam ist DRM. Und jetzt?



> Die Meinung dazu lautete: "Steam ist die derzeit höchste Form des DRM in Sachen Computerspiele. Kein anderes System zwingt den ehrlichen Spielekäufer zu all diesen Dingen auf einmal.."


Wenn es die höchste Form von DRM wäre, was ist dann mit Spielen anderer Firmen, die _zusätzlich_ zu Steam noch auf Windows Live Konto, Rockstar Club oder Securom setzen?

Und was ist mit "Trusted Computing" oder ähnlichen Varianten, die zusätzlich zum Software DRM noch per Hardware überprüfen ?


----------



## bloek123 (31. März 2009)

*AW:*

Firmen, die mehrere DRM-Systeme usw. einsetzen, sind..

Doch der Einsatz von mehreren Systemen bildet mit Sicherheit kein eigenständiges DRM-System. Hier ging es um die verschiedenen, einzelnen Systeme.

Der Vergleich hinkt also etwas und ist eher der entsprechenden Firma als den Systemen anzulasten.

Aber dein Grundgedanke ist natürlich richtig: Der Einsatz von Steam in Kombination mit noch anderen Systemen ist logischerweise "noch mehr DRM".


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bloek123 am 31.03.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 31.03.2009 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genauso gibt es die ewigen "No Steam" Verfechter, die sich auch in jedem Thread zum Thema äußern.



			
				El_Cativo am 31.03.2009 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 31.03.2009 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch. Es wurde nämlich behauptet _"Kein anderes System zwingt den ehrlichen Spielekäufer zu all diesen Dingen auf einmal"_ - und das ist nun mal nicht wahr, da das ebenso auf MMOs wie zB WoW zutrifft.



			
				Huskyboy am 31.03.2009 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> btw. die Eula ist in deutschland ungültig, da kann drinstehen was will, es ist nicht gültig


Eulas sind nicht generell ungültig und können auch nicht generell ungültig werden, nur weil ein Absatz über den rechtlichen Rahmen hinausschießt.


----------



## Huskyboy (31. März 2009)

*AW:*

die Eula müsste vor dem Kauf einsehbar sein damit sie gültig wär, ist sie aber nicht, ergo ungültig, und zwar vom ersten wort bis zum letzten .

es hätte keiner was gegen steam wenn es nicht pflicht wär, als service wär es völlig ok..


----------



## El_Cativo (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 31.03.2009 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 31.03.2009 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, akzeptiert. Doch es macht dennoch einen Unterschied ob man nun von reinen Onlinetiteln spricht oder von ETW und Co.



> Eulas sind nicht generell ungültig und können auch nicht generell ungültig werden, nur weil ein Absatz über den rechtlichen Rahmen hinausschießt.


Zumindest in derr gängigen Form, dass die EULA also *nach* dem Kauf z.B. bei der Installation gezeigt wird und ihr zugestimmt werden muss, ist sie nach deutschem Recht gegenstandslos. Sofer bei der Online distribution bereits *vor* bzw. *während* des Kaufs die Eula präsentiert wird, ist sie gültig. Doch auch in dem Fall kann sie nur stark eingeschränkt gültig sein, da sie den Regelungen bzgl Allgemeiner Geschäftsbedingungen des BGB unterliegen.


----------



## Huskyboy (31. März 2009)

*AW:*

soweit mir bekannt ist eine AGB ungültig sobalt auch nur ein fehler drin sitzt, deswegen lassen firmen die ja ständig von Anwälten prüfen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bloek123 am 30.03.2009 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Totaler Schwachsinn diese Gegenargumentationen. Da kann ich auch sagen: Ich muss aufs Klo. Klopapier ist alle. Was dann?


Schön das du es doch eingesehen hast. Du hast es ja mit dem grandios lächerlichen Flugzeugvergleich charmant vorgemacht. Es ging mir auch nicht darum um Steam und die Wirkung zu relativieren, sondern um die allgemeinen Aspekte der medialen Abhängigkeit und gesellschaftlichen Kontrolle zu thematisieren. Und diese Punkte sind wohl - für normal lebende Menschen in diesem Land mit gesellschaftlicher Teilhabe - kaum zu leugnen. Steam ist schlicht die Konsequenz aus dieser medialen Abhängigkeit bezogen auf das Internet, und deshalb für mittlerweile 20 Millionen Nutzer auch kein nennenswertes Problem mehr.  


> Spiele konnte man und kann man zum Glück teilweise heute noch installieren und dann spielen, ohne zwanghaft jedes Mal eine Verbindung zu und mit Valve Software aufbauen zu müssen. Warum ist es gut, dass sich das ändert? Erklär es mir bitte.


Ob der generelle Trend zu diesen Systemen gut ist, darf jeder für sich entscheiden. Jedoch finde ich den hysterischen Standpunkt schlicht lächerlich, dass Steam als drastischer Einschnitt in die Freiheit empfunden wird, obwohl man im "echten" Leben schon längst gewissen Kontrollen und Zwängen unterliegt. Und in Relation dazu ist Steam und die daraus resultierende Problematik eben - gelinde ausgedrückt - ein absoluter Fliegenschiss. Man sollte vielleicht mal einen etwas globaleren Blickwinkel erzwingen, wenn man über Zwänge und "Kundenbevormundung" redet. Generell kann ich aber bedingt durch meine Einstellung nicht wirklich verstehen, warum man eine Lizenz (auch wenn sie schön im Regal verpackt im Karton steht) als greifbares Eigentum mit unbeschränkter Nutzungsdauer  und Garantie sehen will oder kann. Ähnliches gilt für Musik, Filme oder andere nicht greifbare Erscheinungen der medialen Welt.

Teilaspekte von Steam, wie die nicht vorhandene Weiterverkaufsoption oder die teils derbe Preisgestaltung, finde ich ebenfalls unvorteilhaft und stark verbesserungswürdig. Aber das System als realisiertes Konzept funktioniert. Und es ist ein Trend der Zukunft, weil das Internet schlicht und ergreifend ein fester Faktor im Leben geworden ist - beruflich und privat. Wer das nicht akzeptieren kann, der muss sich zwangsläufig ein anderes Hobby suchen, und spielt nur noch mit seiner alten Sammlung (die aufgrund wechselnder Hard- und Software auch auf das Internet angewiesen ist, da oftmals sonst kein Programmstart zu bewältigen ist. Stichwort: Patches, Tweaks, emulierte Betriebssysteme). Mir ist es herzlich egal, ob ich meine Lizenzen jetzt fein säuberlich im Regal stehen habe, oder ob sie alle gebunden an meinen Account jederzeit und überall im Internet verfügbar sind. Sammlung ist Sammlung. Wer das anders sieht, der soll das bitte tun. Der sollte sich aber auch der Tatsache bewusst werden, dass die mediale Welt schon immer im permanenten Wandel war - und auf den Einzelnen niemals sonderlich viel Rücksicht nehmen konnte. Die Onlinedistribution wird kommen. Auf PC und stationärer Konsole. Und im mobilen Segment fängt es auch schon an. Stichwort Spiele und Apps für das iPhone, die nur über das Netz beziehbar sind.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 31.03.2009 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> > Eulas sind nicht generell ungültig und können auch nicht generell ungültig werden, nur weil ein Absatz über den rechtlichen Rahmen hinausschießt.
> 
> 
> Zumindest in der gängigen Form, dass die EULA also *nach* dem Kauf z.B. bei der Installation gezeigt wird und ihr zugestimmt werden muss, ist sie nach deutschem Recht gegenstandslos. Sofern bei der Online distribution bereits *vor* bzw. *während* des Kaufs die Eula präsentiert wird, ist sie gültig.


Irgendein "Hab ich gelesen und bestätige ich" Fenster kommt beim Einkauf über Steam VOR dem endgültigen "OK" - weiß jetzt aber nicht, ob das nur für die Steam Software oder für das jeweilige Spiel ist...

Und @ den Post nach deinem: 
AGB ist was anderes als eine EULA.


----------



## El_Cativo (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 31.03.2009 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Und @ den Post nach deinem:
> AGB ist was anderes als eine EULA.


Nur bedingt:
Ich zitiere hierzu mal den Wikipedia Artikel:



			
				[url=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag schrieb:
			
		

> Wikipedia[/url]]Auch wenn die Lizenzbedingungen beim Kauf vereinbart wurden [...] kann ihre Wirksamkeit stark eingeschränkt sein. *Sie stellen dann Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen dar*, die der starken Inhaltskontrolle durch die AGB-Regelungen des BGB unterliegen
> 
> _Hervorhebung von mir_


----------



## Fankman (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 31.03.2009 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist es herzlich egal, ob ich meine Lizenzen jetzt fein säuberlich im Regal stehen habe, oder ob sie alle gebunden an meinen Account jederzeit und überall im Internet verfügbar sind. Sammlung ist Sammlung.



Wenn du die Lizenzen für immer behalten kannst stimme ich dir zu, ich befürchte einfach dass die Spiele so um einiges vergänglicher sind.

Du willst z.B. deine Spielesammlung in 5 Jahren deinem Sohn übergeben; findest du deine Steam-Passwörter etc. noch, wenn du schon lange nichts mehr mit Games am Hut hast?
Du hast nichts in der Hand, ausser einem 5-jahre altem VISA-Auszug von der Bank, na toll... Ich sage einfach nur es wird viel Geld verloren gehen, dadurch dass eine Menge Spiele verloren gehen (neue OS-Installationen, Festplatten-Tausch, Accounts die verwaisen etc.)

Und das kann man nicht mit einem Handygame vergleichen, welches paar Euro kostet und du in deinem Leben nur zwei Minuten rein schaust um es dann wieder zu vergessen. Wie schon erwähnt, es gibt viele Spieler die die alten Games noch pflegen und spielen.
Und wir sprechen da nicht nur von den paar populärsten die Valve noch immer im Steam hat, sondern von Perlen, die man auch in einer Zeit wo es nur noch um das kurze zocken bis zum nächsten GTA XY geht, noch gerne spielen würde. Jeder hat doch seine Lieblingsgames und die wollen viele einfach in den eigenen Händen halten.

Klar wird der Online-Verkauf zunehmen, aber warum dem Käufer nicht die Wahl lassen? Und vor allem, warum soll der Käufer, der auf konventionelle Art ein Spiel erwirbt, mit brachialen Mitteln an Steam gebunden werden?

Steam sehe ich in erster Linie als Games-Verleih und nichts anderes, es gibt eben Leute die wollen etwas besitzen und nicht nur mieten. Was ist daran verwerflich? Manche wollen ihre Sachen eben auch weiter geben können, auch wenn eine CD nur 10 Jahre hält, dann machen sie eben Sicherheitskopien. Aber sie können mit Ihrem Produkt machen was sie wollen... um das geht es! 
Man könnte es ganz zynisch auch Freiheit nennen


----------



## bloek123 (31. März 2009)

*AW:*

@eX2tremiousU Ein schön zu lesender Beitag, das mal zuerst.

"Steam ist die Konsequenz aus der medialen Abhängigkeit bezogen auf das Internet."

Ist das nicht Grund genug, sich ernsthaft Gedanken zu machen?

Nicht alles, was das mediale Zeitalter mit sich bringt, muss hingenommen werden. Siehe dazu die aktuelle Lage von DRM in der Musikindustrie oder ganz frisch: EA mit ihren Sims 3.

Ich bin auch davon überzeugt, dass schon viel mehr Hersteller auf Steamworks gesetzt hätten, wenn es dem angepeilten Kundenkreis egal wäre. Denn für den Spielehersteller gibt es nichts besseres als Steam/Steamworks. Alleine der Day-Zero-Schutz ist ein Traum eines jeden Herstellers.

"Jedoch finde ich den hysterischen Standpunkt schlicht lächerlich, dass Steam als drastischer Einschnitt in die Freiheit empfunden wird, obwohl man im "echten" Leben schon längst gewissen Kontrollen und Zwängen unterliegt."

Für mich ist es in der Tat ein drastischer Eingriff in meine Freiheit, ob ich lediglich meinen Willen bemühen muss, um ein Spiel zu installieren und/oder zu spielen.. Oder ob ich auf die Antwort der Valve-Server warten muss, die mir (hoffentlich) die Erlaubnis erteilen.


----------



## oceano (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



> Wenn du die Lizenzen für immer behalten kannst stimme ich dir zu, ich befürchte einfach dass die Spiele so um einiges vergänglicher sind.
> 
> Du willst z.B. deine Spielesammlung in 5 Jahren deinem Sohn übergeben; findest du deine Steam-Passwörter etc. noch, wenn du schon lange nichts mehr mit Games am Hut hast?
> Du hast nichts in der Hand, ausser einem 5-jahre altem VISA-Auszug von der Bank, na toll... Ich sage einfach nur es wird viel Geld verloren gehen, dadurch dass eine Menge Spiele verloren gehen (neue OS-Installationen, Festplatten-Tausch, Accounts die verwaisen etc.)



Ich hab meine Accountdaten auf nem Zettel in der DVD Box oder schreib sie direkt ins jeweilige Handbuch. Ganz oldschoolig - so mit Stift und so   

davon ab gibts für eigenverschuldete Schusseligkeit ohnehin kein Ersatz. Bei keinem Produkt.


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 31.03.2009 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 31.03.2009 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm - _eigentlich _sind die ABG doch allgemeingültige Bedingungen, die für den jeweiligen Vertragspartner gelten und nicht für sein Angebot - ich denke, das müßte eigentlich heißen: "Sie *erweitern dann die *Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen" oä.


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Fankman am 31.03.2009 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst z.B. deine Spielesammlung in 5 Jahren deinem Sohn übergeben; findest du deine Steam-Passwörter etc. noch, wenn du schon lange nichts mehr mit Games am Hut hast?
> Du hast nichts in der Hand, ausser einem 5-jahre altem VISA-Auszug von der Bank, na toll...


Du mußt dir zum Erhalt deiner Spiele lediglich den Accountnamen merken, und darauf achten, daß du die dortige EMail Adresse immer abrufen kannst.

Und das geht wunderbar mit der good ol' Pen&Paper Methode. 

Und wer dann einen Steam Account im Wert von mehreren hundert € hat, und seine Accountdaten nicht "sichert", also irgendwo aufschreibt, damit er sie nicht vergessen kann ... nun ja der ist selber schuld.  

btw: du brauchst nur eine Spieleverpackung deines Accounts mit einem Key, dann kann dir ein verlorengegangener Account wieder hergestellt werden.



> Und das kann man nicht mit einem Handygame vergleichen, welches paar Euro kostet und du in deinem Leben nur zwei Minuten rein schaust um es dann wieder zu vergessen.


  

Ein Handygame für sagen wir mal 1€, das du nur 2 minuten spielst, hätte rein rechnerisch denselben Wert wie ein 40€ Spiel, das du nur 80 Minuten spielst.

Mal davon ausgegangen, daß du ein gekauftes 40€ Spiel ~10 Stunden lang spielst, hättest du also selbst, wenn du das Spiel danach nie wieder anrührst, wesentlich mehr davon, als von einem 1€ Handy Spiel für 2 Minuten - von 5€ Handy Spielen mal ganz zu schweigen ...



> Jeder hat doch seine Lieblingsgames und die wollen viele einfach in den eigenen Händen halten.


Jaja, die Haptiker


----------



## ichmusssagen (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bloek123 am 31.03.2009 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider werden all diese Punkte von vielen Leuten schon gar nicht mehr wahr genommen oder als Störfaktor betrachtet. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil Steam für sie zur Gewohnheit geworden ist.




Ich bezweifle, dass das Gewohnheit ist, wenn ich mir hier die Posts anschaue. Man könnte es auch als durch und durch unkritische Haltung bezeichnen, die sich bei betreffenden Personen vermutlich auf alle möglichen Lebensbereiche ausdehnt.


----------



## Boesor (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ichmusssagen am 31.03.2009 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bezweifle, dass das Gewohnheit ist, wenn ich mir hier die Posts anschaue. Man könnte es auch als durch und durch unkritische Haltung bezeichnen, die sich bei betreffenden Personen vermutlich auf alle möglichen Lebensbereiche ausdehnt.



jaja, immer diese merkwürdigen Verallgemeinerungen.
Würde ich da auch von ausgehen müsste ich "euch" wohl attestieren z.B. niemals ein Auto zu kaufen. 
Und, glaube ich das? Natürlich nicht


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ichmusssagen am 31.03.2009 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> bloek123 am 31.03.2009 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und es treiben sich in Foren auch solche Leute rum: http://www.gamestar.de/kolumnen/1953905/jubel_prler.html

Ist zwar von der Konkurrenz, trifft es aber sehr gut.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ichmusssagen am 31.03.2009 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> bloek123 am 31.03.2009 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Frage lässt sich auch perfekt umdrehen: Sind alle Leute die so kritisch mit Steam umgehen (gegen fundierte Kritik ist nichts einzuwenden), auch so kritisch mit anderen personalisierten Diensten? Gehen diese Leute wirklich kritisch mit ihren Daten um? Oder verfällt man der Doppelmoral, indem man sich hier über etwas aufregt, obwohl man 2 Stunden zuvor noch im StudiVZ bedenkliche Angaben abgegeben hat, oder bei einem Gewinnspiel alle relevanten Personendaten angab?

Regards, eX!


----------



## ichmusssagen (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 31.03.2009 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> "Jeder, der eine andere Meinung hat als ich, ist doof." war noch nie ein gutes Argument.
> 
> Und nein, Steam Befürworter erkennen natürlich keinerlei Vorteil, sondern wollen dich alle nur verarschen.
> Schau mal dahinten ist die Kamera, willkommen bei "Verstehen sie Spaß".



Ja, sicher, es ist eine bahnbrechende Neuerung für jeden nutzer, dass Updates automatisch durchgeführt werden. 
[/quote]



> > Nachdem ich in einem Spiel ungefragt mit meiner email-Adresse begrüßt wurde habe ich Steam ein für alle mal gelöscht.
> 
> 
> Wer oder was hat dich denn "begrüßt"?



Die Kampagne von Empire Toatal War. 




> > Kritisch ist hier aber vor allem, dass Kunden sich hier freiwillig ihrer Rechte berauben lassen (und sei es nur der Schutz der eigenen Emailadresse).
> 
> 
> Wenn du dir Sorgen um deine wertvolle EMail Adresse machst, dann verwende für Steam & Co doch eine Allerweltsadresse wie @gmx.de, @googlemail.de, die dann ruhig vollgespamt werden kann.



Ah, ich verstehe, Du rechtvertigst also etwas eigendlich negatives damit, dass man es umgehen kann, weil man ja so schlau ist. Na ein Glück, dass Du so gewitzt bist, vielleicht ist das aber nicht jeder Kunde und vielleicht denke ich nicht nur an mich selbst, beziehungsweise Menschen dessen Computerkenntnisse sich auf einem ähnlichen Level befinden, wenn ich etwas kritisiere. Und wenn Du Steam so toll findest, wieso umgehst Du dann Deine richtige Emailadresse, da geht Dir doch sicher ganz viel Service verlohren.




> Gerade bei EMail Adressen ist diese Kritik doch ein Witz, da man davon "unendlich viele" haben kann - im Gegensatz zu der normalen Adresse - schließlich wohnt man nur in einem Haus - also die meisten Menschen jedenfalls...



Und meine Adresse werfe ich also den Firmen nach oder wie? Wo ist denn der Sinn dabei den Vergleich zu machen? Oder geht es darum, dass die Behörden meine Meldeadresse kennen? Firmen sind doch nicht mit staatlichen Behörden zu vergleichen.


----------



## oceano (31. März 2009)

*AW:*

@ Shadow-Man:

Hast du dir den Text im Link überhaupt mal durchgelesen? Ich finde das passt jetzt überhaupt nicht hierher, obwohl es schon ganz interessant war   





> Ich bezweifle, dass das Gewohnheit ist, wenn ich mir hier die Posts anschaue. Man könnte es auch als durch und durch unkritische Haltung bezeichnen, die sich bei betreffenden Personen vermutlich auf alle möglichen Lebensbereiche ausdehnt.



Nun, ich kann dir versichern: ein Leben ohne Paranoia ist gar nicht so verkehrt


----------



## ichmusssagen (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 31.03.2009 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder auch einfach, weil sich die Gesellschaft wandelt und deutlich andere Maßstäbe setzt - früher wäre sowas wie Twitter ja gar nicht möglich gewesen, weil sich da aus Überwachungsstaat-Phobie keiner angemeldet hätte - heutzutage schmeißen Hinz und Kunz ihren persönlichen Gedankenmüll in den Internet-Äther.
> 
> Ob das jetzt gut ist oder schlecht, lass ich mal dahingestellt.




Welche Phobie?
Momentan fliegt uns doch ein Datenskandal nach dem anderen um die Ohren. Wenn das Gesellschaftswandel sein soll, dass es nur noch gläserne Kunden gibt, dann solltest Du mal nachschlagen was Gesellschaft bedeutet. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass Kunden darum gebeten haben ausspieoniert zu werden.


----------



## Boesor (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ichmusssagen am 31.03.2009 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 31.03.2009 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer mit seinen daten wirklich so konsequent ist dürfte:
keine EC karte haben
nicht im telefonbuch stehen
nicht bei amazon einkaufen
kein handy besitzen

Das isnd nur mal die ersten Punkte, die mir in den Sinn kommen,aber mich würde schon interessieren, wer von den Kritikern alle diese Punkte verneinen kann (und vor allem, warum)


----------



## ichmusssagen (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				oceano am 31.03.2009 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich bezweifle, dass das Gewohnheit ist, wenn ich mir hier die Posts anschaue. Man könnte es auch als durch und durch unkritische Haltung bezeichnen, die sich bei betreffenden Personen vermutlich auf alle möglichen Lebensbereiche ausdehnt.
> 
> 
> 
> Nun, ich kann dir versichern: ein Leben ohne Paranoia ist gar nicht so verkehrt


 

?Kritik ist also Paranoia? Na dann bleib lieber unkritisch, sonst gehts Dir nachher noch schlecht...


----------



## Rabowke (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 31.03.2009 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht im telefonbuch stehen


Stehe ich nicht und stand ich noch nie, warum?
Leute die mich kennen, haben meine Nummer.



> nicht bei amazon einkaufen


... warum? Was macht jetzt Amazon 'anders' als andere Händler? *g*



> kein handy besitzen


Privat hatte ich nie ein Handy, erst seitdem ich das Unternehmen habe hab ich zwangsweise auch ein Mobiltelefon, was aber natürlich Geschäftlich ist.

Privat hab ich nie den Sinn gesehen wenn man Festnetz hat. Leute die einen dringend erreichen wollen, rufen nochmal an ...

Klar, in der Disco / Bar / Kneipe [...] wurde man schief angeschaut wenn man anstatt einer hippen Handy-Nr. seine Festnetznummer aufgesagt hat.


----------



## Boesor (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 31.03.2009 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 31.03.2009 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist mit der EC Karte?


----------



## ichmusssagen (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 31.03.2009 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 31.03.2009 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann können wir ja alles in einen Topf werfen. Und wenn einer meine Adresse hat, dann können die ja auch alle haben, ist ja logisch. braucht Amazon meine Adresse? Ja, denn ich will mir ja was schicken lassen. Braucht die Bank meine Adresse? Ja, Die Handygesellschaft?, Ja, Telefonbuch?, wird mir nicht vorgeschrieben, freie Entscheidung.
Steam?=unnützer Zwang. Natürlich ist es meine freie entscheidung nichts zu nutzen, was über Steam läuft, aber da ich vielleicht einiges davon gerne nutzen würde, finde ich es negativ.


----------



## Rabowke (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 31.03.2009 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit der EC Karte?


Was soll damit sein? :-o   
EC Karte ist für mich jedenfalls ein sicheres Zahlungsmittel ... im Gegensatz zur Kreditkarte oder ähnlichem.

... oder wo liegt für dich das Gefährdungspotential einer EC Karte? :-o   

Das die Bank meine Daten hat, ist leider nicht zu verhindern ... wer damit ein Problem hat, kann im großen und ganzen mit Bargeld bezahlen.


----------



## Boesor (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 31.03.2009 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 31.03.2009 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das bezog sich auch weniger auf Sicherheit, als mehr auf die "Meine daten gehören mir und gehen keinen was an" Fraktion.
Es sollte im Prinzip nur an einfach beispielen aufzeigen, wieviele Daten doch bewusst oder unbewusst im Umlauf sind.


----------



## ichmusssagen (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 31.03.2009 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> bloek123 am 30.03.2009 17:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Endeffekt findest Du also Steam in Ordnung, weil wir ja sowieso schon alle medial Abhängig vom Internet sind. Sehr sinnfrei würde ich sagen, da du hier etwas negatives dadurch rechtfertigst, dass es schon negatives auf der Welt gibt.   " ...sondern um die allgemeinen Aspekte der medialen Abhängigkeit und gesellschaftlichen Kontrolle zu thematisieren." Nach Deiner Aussage gehe ich davon aus, dass Du dies ebenfalls negativ siehst, oder verbindest Du mit den Wörtern "Kontrolle" und "Abhängikeit" etwas positives?
Deiner anti-"Doppelmoral" Äußerung nach muss man also entweder im Wald zelten, oder soll sich nicht beschweren? Ich dachte eigendlich, dass Kritik zu gesellschaftlichen Phänomenen dazugehört, wie sollte sie sich sonst entwickeln, da es nunmal negative Entwicklungen gibt.


----------



## oceano (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ichmusssagen am 31.03.2009 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 31.03.2009 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Schwelle der normalen Kritik  wurde doch schon längst überschritten. Zu 90% wird nur auf Basis von wilden Spekulationen kritisiert, die man zuvor einfach mal in den Raum geworfen hat. 
Ausserdem ist man nicht automatisch unkritisch, nur weil man nichts zu beanstanden hat. Das wäre wirklich eine seltsame Logik  :-o


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ichmusssagen am 31.03.2009 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, sicher, es ist eine bahnbrechende Neuerung für jeden nutzer, dass Updates automatisch durchgeführt werden.


Nicht alles, was schlicht und einfach praktisch ist, ist auch "bahnbrechend".
Außerdem ist "automatische Updates nicht der einzige Vorteil von Steam.



> > > Nachdem ich in einem Spiel ungefragt mit meiner email-Adresse begrüßt wurde habe ich Steam ein für alle mal gelöscht.
> >
> >
> > Wer oder was hat dich denn "begrüßt"?
> ...


Sicher, daß das nicht ein Steam Overlay Fenster war?

Außerdem gibt Steam bestimmt nicht deine Daten weiter, ohne daß du dem zugestimmt hast - siehe eine der Eulas von Steam und Total War.



> > > Kritisch ist hier aber vor allem, dass Kunden sich hier freiwillig ihrer Rechte berauben lassen (und sei es nur der Schutz der eigenen Emailadresse).
> >
> >
> > Wenn du dir Sorgen um deine wertvolle EMail Adresse machst, dann verwende für Steam & Co doch eine Allerweltsadresse wie @gmx.de, @googlemail.de, die dann ruhig vollgespamt werden kann.
> ...


Ich rechtfertige gar nix, sondern habe dir nur den Tip gegeben, daß du dir eine separate EMail Adresse für solche Fälle zulegen solltest - schließlich wird man im Internet an jeder Ecke nach einer EMail Adresse gefragt. (und dann im Folgenden darauf zugespammt.)



> dass man es umgehen kann, weil man ja so schlau ist. Na ein Glück, dass Du so gewitzt bist, vielleicht ist das aber nicht jeder Kunde


EMail Adressen einzurichten wird dir doch wirklich überall angeboten - da braucht man kein hochqualifiziertes Fachwissen für, das sieht man doch schon, wenn man nur google.de yahoo.de, arcor.de,freenet.de, web.de, ... aufruft, auf deren Startseiten.

Des weiteren "umgeht" man doch nichts, wenn man sich statt "ichmussagen@web.de" mit "ichmussagen@yahoo.de" anmeldet ...  

Dann kennen die doch nur eine andere EMail als die, die du sonst benutzt.
Es ist ja nicht so, als ob du jetzt deinen Perso fälschst ...  



> Und wenn Du Steam so toll findest, wieso umgehst Du dann Deine richtige Emailadresse, da geht Dir doch sicher ganz viel Service verloren.


1. hat Steam meine richtige EMail Adresse, weil ich nicht wüßte, was die da für einen unglaublichen Schabernack mit treiben sollten, der mir irgendwie schaden könnte.

2. ist meine Spam EMail Adresse genauso "richtig" wie meine Hauptadresse, nur daß da der Spam Ordner immer prall gefüllt ist.

3. wüßte ich jetzt keinen Steam Service außer der Paßwort Wiederherstellung, der eine EMail Adresse benötigt.

4. lasse ich mir die EMails, die nicht im GMX Spamordner hängen bleiben, auf meine Web.de Adresse weiterschicken, so daß ich mit meinem HauptEMail konto auch alle Service EMails von Steam empfangen würde, falls denn da welche wären.



> > Gerade bei EMail Adressen ist diese Kritik doch ein Witz, da man davon "unendlich viele" haben kann - im Gegensatz zu der normalen Adresse - schließlich wohnt man nur in einem Haus - also die meisten Menschen jedenfalls...
> 
> 
> Und meine Adresse werfe ich also den Firmen nach oder wie?


Keine Ahnung, was du mit deiner EMail Adresse machst, aber wenn du dir mehrere einrichtest, _kannst_ du problemlos die Spam EMail Adresse jedem Hanswurst in die Hand drücken, der sie haben will - sollen sie ruhig den Spamordner füttern 



> Oder geht es darum, dass die Behörden meine Meldeadresse kennen? Firmen sind doch nicht mit staatlichen Behörden zu vergleichen.


Der Sinn ist der, daß deine Anschrift weitaus schützenswerter ist als eine popelige EMail Adresse, weil du dir davon innerhalb kürzester Zeit dutzendweise neue einrichten könntest - dutzendweise Umziehen dauert wesentlich länger


----------



## Danexx (31. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich mag Steam nicht. Ich wollte nach 2 Jahren mal wieder HL2 spielen, ging aber nicht, ich hatte den Zettel mit meinen Accountdaten nicht mehr. Ich mag Ego-Shooter nicht, für die ich einen online Zugang brauche, denn solche Spiele möchte ich auch ohne Internet spielen können.


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Danexx am 31.03.2009 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag Steam nicht. Ich wollte nach 2 Jahren mal wieder HL2 spielen, ging aber nicht, ich hatte den Zettel mit meinen Accountdaten nicht mehr. Ich mag Ego-Shooter nicht, für die ich einen online Zugang brauche, denn solche Spiele möchte ich auch ohne Internet spielen können.


Du brauchst nur deinen Accountnamen oder ein Foto deines HL 2 Key in der Packung.
Damit ein Support Ticket erstellen und du kannst HL2 wieder spielen.


----------



## Kurum (31. März 2009)

*AW:*

Stellt euch mal vor es gäbe Valve nicht?

Ich sehe da ein marktdominantes, superkundenfreundlichesOo Games for Windows Live und ähnliche Profitwitze von EA und den anderen Granden die ein Computerspieler ins Herz geschlossen hat.

Das Valve kein sozialstaatliches Förderprogramm ist, sondern ebenso wie seine Konkurenten Profit machen muss, sollte sich der ein oder andere Kritiker vielleicht nochmal vor Augen führen. 

Ich bin treuer Steam Pionier und für mich ist es ein Kaufgrund wenn ein Spiel mit voller Steam-Unterstützung veröffentlicht wird. 
In mein Regal sehe ich eh lieber Bücher, ausserdem denke ich, dass es Steam länger geben wird als eine DVD, zumindest was die Lebenserwartung betrifft.


----------



## ING (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 31.03.2009 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Danexx am 31.03.2009 18:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher? Hatte es vor einiger Zeit mal probiert mein HL2 wieder zu aktivieren, da ich meine Daten nicht hatte hab ich im Steam Wiki gesucht, da stand das wenn man garkeine Daten mehr hat muss man sich erstmal den Accoutnnamen an die E-mail schicken lassen.

Da ich aber für sowas auch immer ne Extra E-mail Adresse nehme die sich regelmäßig ändert weiß ich die nicht mehr, ergo kann ich mir den Accoutnnamen auch nicht mehr zuschicken lassen um anschließend das gleiche Spielchen nochmal mit dem PW durchzuziehen. Außerdem müsste ich mich erst extra nochmal auf Steam registrieren um ein Support Ticket zu erstellen, nerv... Support auf Deutsch gibts glaube ich auch nicht, oder?

Alles in allem war mir das zuviel Stress und ich habs wieder im Regal verstaut und ein anderes Spiel gegriffen. Ich wollte jetzt was spielen und nicht erst nachdem ich mich ein paar Tage lang mit dem Support rumgeärgert habe. Also hab ich mir Just Cause gegriffen, installiert und los gings, gute Entscheidung, statt Frust gabs Spielspaß en Massé   

Schade das dies mit der "tollen neuen innovativen" Steam Plattform nicht mehr geht...
Hätte man mich damals ausreichend informiert das das Spiel jetzt zwangsgebunden an den Account ist hätt ich mir die Daten auch notiert, aber es war im vorhinein immer nur die Rede von einer Onlieaktivierung.


----------



## Rabowke (31. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Kurum am 31.03.2009 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe da ein marktdominantes, superkundenfreundlichesOo Games for Windows Live und ähnliche Profitwitze von EA und den anderen Granden die ein Computerspieler ins Herz geschlossen hat.


Live ist auf der XBox360 absolut erfolgreich und durchaus Kundenfreundlich.

Aber wenn ich mir den Text hier durchlese und den mit diesem hier



> Das Valve kein sozialstaatliches Förderprogramm ist, sondern ebenso wie seine Konkurenten Profit machen muss, sollte sich der ein oder andere Kritiker vielleicht nochmal vor Augen führen.



weiß ich nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.

Die erste Aussage ist lediglich ein versuchter EA und MS Bash, denn das was du ihnen oben vorwürfst, ist plötzlich der Messiah wenns von Valve kommt.

Lass mal gut sein ... netter Versuch.


----------



## Pope (1. April 2009)

*AW:*

Für alle die hier STEAM vermutlich aus Unwissenheit verteidigen, weise ich nochmal auf den Wiki-Eintrag Punkt 9. hin, in dem die Kritik an STEAM eingehend erläutert wird.
Die Entrechtung der Käufer durch DRM ist völlig unakzeptabel.

Was will Valve denn mit STEAM erreichen ? Offensichtlich sollen mit diesem Vertriebsweg die Käufer in Abhängigkeiten gebracht werden. Die ggf. angebotenen Zusatzangebote sind hierbei doch nur Mittel zum Zweck.
Ausserdem soll durch STEAM ja angeblich auch die Zahl der Raubkopierer reduziert werden.
In Abhängigkeiten sollte sich jedoch niemand begeben. Zudem ist durch STEAM die Anzahl der Raubkopierer eher gestiegen, da sich nicht wenige ehemals ehrliche Käufer in die Illegalität geflüchtet haben und ihr Geld nun in Premium-Accounts bei Filehostern investieren.

@ Worrel: Was den Wechsel der Hobbies angeht, habe ich tatsächlich das Spielen wegen DRM eingeschränkt und kaum noch Spiele gekauft. Vielmehr beschäftige ich mich nun vermehrt mit anderen Dingen.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 31.03.2009 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> > Das Valve kein sozialstaatliches Förderprogramm ist, sondern ebenso wie seine Konkurenten Profit machen muss, sollte sich der ein oder andere Kritiker vielleicht nochmal vor Augen führen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du weisst doch das MS das Böse schlechthin ist, das weiss doch jeder?


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2009)

*AW:*

Der US Verbraucherschutz hat sich auch zu Wort gemeldet und fordert, dass DRM Spiele in Zukunft deutlich gezeichnet werden. Die Hersteller sollen eben ihre Kunden ehrlich darauf hinweisen, dass sie bei diesen DRM und Plattformen kein Spiel mehr besitzen, sondern nur noch eine (befristete?) Lizenz.
Mehr dazu gibt es hier: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/3933/1884813/Allgemein.html


----------



## Worrel (1. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Pope am 01.04.2009 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle die hier STEAM vermutlich aus Unwissenheit verteidigen, weise ich nochmal auf den Wiki-Eintrag Punkt 9. hin, in dem die Kritik an STEAM eingehend erläutert wird.
> Die Entrechtung der Käufer durch DRM ist völlig unakzeptabel.


Na dann gehen wir die Kritikpunkte doch mal durch:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steam#Kritik

    * 9.1 Internetzwang
Ist für mich kein Kritikpunkt, weil ich eine ausreichende DSL Verbindung habe.
Wie HLP Andy schon irgendwo richtig sagte:
Bei Crysis braucht man eine gute Grafikkarte und bei Steamspielen halt einen Breitband Internetanschluß.

Ich sag ja auch nicht, dasß Crysis schlecht sei, _nur weil_ meine Grafikkarte das Spiel nicht packt.

    * 9.2 Regionale Einschränkungen
Ist aufgrund der rechtlichen Situation auf dieser unserer Erde nur logisch, daß so was enthalten ist.
Wenn wir so bescheuerte Gesetze machen, daß man in PC Spielen keine Hakenkreuze sehen darf, während wir in Indiana Jones Filmen damit zugeschmissen werden, muss Valve sich ja auch daran halten können, uns nicht mit solchen Spielen zu beliefern.

    * 9.3 Jugendschutz
Ebenso muß Valve dafür sorgen, daß Nicht-Volljährige nicht an Spiele kommen können, die für sie nicht geeignet sind.
Daß die momentane Umsetzung nicht optimal ist, liegt auf der Hand.

    * 9.4 Technische Probleme
Daß Auslastungsprobleme am jeweiligen Spielreleasetag auftauchen können und bei gehypten Spielen auch werden, ist logisch und auch so gut wie nicht zu verhindern, es sei denn, man vervielfacht an den Releasetagen die Server Hardware, die man an Nicht-Releasetagen überhaupt nicht braucht.

Komplette Aussetzer habe ich persönlich nur an einem Tag erlebt, wo ich mich bei Steam nicht einloggen konnte.
Da hab ich halt was anderes gemacht.
Natürlich könnte man einen solchen Tag auch mit _"Frechheit!!! Ich hab für meine Spiele bezahlt und will die auch JEDERZEIT Spielen können, und nicht nur dann wenn Valve das paßt !!!!"_ verschwenden, aber dazu hab ich irgendwie keine Lust und sehe da auch kein Drama darin, wenn ich innerhalb von 4 Jahren einmal nicht spielen kann...

    * 9.5 Abhängigkeit
"Diese Problematik ist bei digitaler Rechteverwaltung ein grundsätzlicher Kritikpunkt."

Eben. Das ist kein Problem, was speziell bei Steam auftaucht, sondern ein generelles.

Und wie soll sich ein Hersteller einer Downloadplattform denn schützen, wenn nicht über eine "Du darfst nur spielen, wenn dein Spiel in deinem Account registriert ist, und dazu müssen wir das Spiel einmal online überprüfen"?

Wenn das NICHT in Steam vorhanden wäre, könnte man doch einfach eine Kopie der entsprechenden Spieldaten machen und damit die Tauschbörsen füttern.

=> Steam MUSS so konzipiert sein, daß die Spiele online aktiviert werden, sonst würden dem Raubkopieren von Steam Spielen alle Tore geöffnet.

    * 9.6 Updatezwang
Abgesehen von der CS Werbung habe ich nichts gegen automatisch upgedatete Spiele.

Zu der CS Werbung kann ich nichts sagen, da ich als leidenschaftlicher Nicht CS Spieler noch nie was davon gesehen habe.
In BattleNet Spielen ist oben im Chatfenster oben ja auch immer (nur Blizzard?) Werbung - die stört mich zB nicht; wenn die Werbung allerdings auch an "Levelwänden" auftaucht, fände ich das als Spieler natürlich nicht so toll. Vor allem, wenn das erst nachträglich eingefügt wird.

    * 9.7 Sperrung von Importprodukten
Es ist logisch, daß PC Spiele rund um den Globus verschieden viel kosten - schließlich verdienen die Menschen auch überall unterschiedlich und haben unterschiedliche Steuern etc.

Daher ist es ebenso logisch, daß man als eine reiche Nation in den ärmeren Ländern Preise findet, die ein wahres Schnäppchen sind.
Ebenso klar, daß diese Preise eben nicht für die reichen Nationen als Sparangebote gedacht sind.
Insofern ist eine Nicht-Aktivierungsmöglichkeit von Spielen aus den ärmeren Ländern nur logisch und nachvollziehbar.
Natürlich ist das für Urlauber in den ärmeren Ländern ärgerlich, wenn sie ihr Schnäppchen nicht nutzen können und natürlich gibt es die theoretische Gefahr, daß man gar keine Importversionen mehr aktivieren können wird.

    * 9.8 Industrie
Versteh ich nicht. Was ist schlimm daran, daß die selbe Firma an Spielen wie auch an Steam arbeitet?
Es ist ja nicht so, daß man Half Life 2 kaufen muß, wenn man Steam nutzen will ...



Fazit: Was bleibt, sind für mich persönlich 2 Kritikpunkte, von denen mich einer (im Moment) nicht betrifft und der andere lediglich ein geringeres Angebot an für mich interessanten Steam Spielen bietet.

Und deshalb  finde ich Steam im Moment ganz gut und weiß nicht wirklich, wieso man es als Teufel an die Wand malen sollte.



> Ausserdem soll durch STEAM ja angeblich auch die Zahl der Raubkopierer reduziert werden.
> In Abhängigkeiten sollte sich jedoch niemand begeben. Zudem ist durch STEAM die Anzahl der Raubkopierer eher gestiegen, da sich nicht wenige ehemals ehrliche Käufer in die Illegalität geflüchtet haben und ihr Geld nun in Premium-Accounts bei Filehostern investieren.


... wo ihr Jahresabo Geld natürlich nicht weg ist, wenn die Hoster mal erwischt werden und der Betrieb eingestellt wird - ganz davon abgesehen, daß sie rechtliche Konsequenzen zu erleiden haben werden.

Und erst recht davon abgesehen, daß sie ihr Geld Dieben geben, anstatt den Entwicklern der Spiele etc


----------



## ING (1. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 01.04.2009 07:39 schrieb:
			
		

> * 9.1 Internetzwang
> Ist für mich kein Kritikpunkt, weil ich eine ausreichende DSL Verbindung habe.
> Wie HLP Andy schon irgendwo richtig sagte:
> Bei Crysis braucht man eine gute Grafikkarte und bei Steamspielen halt einen Breitband Internetanschluß.
> ...


lol, schonmal einen funktionierenden spielerechner ohne grafikkarte gesehen  dein vergleich ist unsinn weil das spiel auch ohne internetverbindung funktionieren könnte, ohne graka siehts da schlechter aus 

der rest ist mir jetzt zuviel arbeit, ich werd ja nicht dafür bezahlt


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 01.04.2009 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 01.04.2009 07:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon mal Crysis mit ner Riva 128 gespielt?  

Worrel wollte genau auf diesen Punkt hinaus. 
Warum kann man einen Breitband-Internet-Anschluss nicht als Standard akzeptieren, wenn doch im Gegenzug potente Grafikkarten ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken als allgemeingültig anerkannt werden?


----------



## Rabowke (1. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 01.04.2009 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kann man einen Breitband-Internet-Anschluss nicht als Standard akzeptieren, wenn doch im Gegenzug potente Grafikkarten ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken als allgemeingültig anerkannt werden?


... weil Breitband eben nicht Breitband ist.
Es gibt Leute, die kommen maximal 2mbit zur Verfügung gestellt ... wenn überhaupt.

Ich persönlich hab ~12mbit ... damit lässt es sich ganz gut leben, aber ich geh nicht davon aus, dass es Allgemeingültig ist.


----------



## oceano (1. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 01.04.2009 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 01.04.2009 10:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zum Aktivieren sollte es doch aber reichen


----------



## crackajack (1. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 01.04.2009 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kann man einen Breitband-Internet-Anschluss nicht als Standard akzeptieren, wenn doch im Gegenzug potente Grafikkarten ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken als allgemeingültig anerkannt werden?


Weil gute Grafik eine gute Grafikkarte benötigt?
Während Internet bloß DRM ermöglicht.
Ohne Internet ginge immer noch jedes Spiel, wenn man eben wollte. Gute Grafik kannst du aber ohne guter Grafikkarte vergessen.


----------



## Rabowke (1. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				oceano am 01.04.2009 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 01.04.2009 10:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... gg. 'kurz mal aktivieren' sag ich aber nichts, es geht doch hierbei um viel mehr.
Verbreitung von Patches? -> Internet & Steam, Updates können nicht auf CD / DVD gepackt werden.

Was meinst du denn was Steam im Grunde ist? Der erste Schritt um den Einzelhandel zu umgehen, d.h. Valve kann hiermit den Gewinn maximieren. Durchaus legitim und in Ordnung, solange die Spiele auch als normale DVD Version angeboten werden.

Nur irgendwann wird es so kommen, dass die Spiele nur noch und ausschließlich über Steam vertrieben werden ...   

Mir ist es im Grunde egal ... ich kauf das, was ich haben will & das sind im Moment leider XBox360 Spiele.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 01.04.2009 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 01.04.2009 10:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber selbst 2mbit sollten doch ausreichen um vernünftig über Steam zocken zu können.
Und für die schlechte Netzabdeckung von Breitbandanschlüssen in ländlichen Gebieten Deutschlands kann keiner was, zumindest Steam nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 01.04.2009 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 01.04.2009 10:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum zocken reicht es, aber wenn du mehrere Spiele darüber laufen hast, die sich fast täglich updaten, kommst gar nicht mehr zum Spielen.
Beispiel: Du willst jetzt mit jemand abends Left 4 dead zocken, loggst dich ein und siehst dann das ein großes Update ansteht. Da du eine langsame Leitung hast, steht da, dass das Spiel erst in 7 oder 8 Stunden verfügbar ist. Ist der Abend natürlich gelaufen.
Das kann dir natürlich auch bei Spielen ohne Steam passieren, aber da gibt es nicht so oft und so viele Updates wie über Steam. Bei manchen Spielen kommt da ja gefühlt  alle 3-4 Tage ein Patch.
Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, es würden irgendwann alle Spiele darüber laufen und man hat irgendwann 100 und mehr Spiele die darüber laufen, da kann ich das spielen ja vergessen, weil ich dann nur noch mit Updaten beschäftigt wäre. Für Leute mit langsamer I-net Leitung ist das ein Grauen.

Und zum Thema Internetleitung und Hardware: Ist aus meiner Sicht nicht vergleichbar.
Wenn jemand das Geld zur Verfügung hat, dann kann er sich jede Hardware der Welt kaufen, weil die für JEDEN zur Verfügung steht. Geht er stattdessen mit dem Geld hin zur Telekom oder was auch immer und sagt: "Ich hätte gerne DSL 6000!"...dann sagen die dir dann: "Nein ist in ihrer Gegend nicht verfügbar."

Daher wäre mein Vorschlag, dass man einfach nur die Multiplayerspiele oder den Multiplayerpart eines Spieles über Steam laufen lassen würde und der Einzelspielerpart komplett ohne Steam spielbar wäre. Ich glaube, das würden dann auch sicher die meisten akzeptieren.


----------



## ING (1. April 2009)

*AW:*

das meinte ich eigentlich garnicht ob breitband oder nicht, ich meinte das vom hersteller ein standard vorrausgesetzt wird (ein internetanschluss) der garnicht zum spielen benötigt wird (onlinegames natürlich ausgeschlossen). das man ohne grafikkarte nicht spielen kann sollte klar sein...


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 01.04.2009 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> das meinte ich eigentlich garnicht ob breitband oder nicht, ich meinte das vom hersteller ein standard vorrausgesetzt wird (ein internetanschluss) der garnicht zum spielen benötigt wird (onlinegames natürlich ausgeschlossen). das man ohne grafikkarte nicht spielen kann sollte klar sein...



Stimmt! Bei einem Einzelspielerspiel, das man alleine spielt, ist eine Online-Plattform absolut sinnfrei.


----------



## HLP-Andy (1. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 01.04.2009 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt! Bei einem Einzelspielerspiel, das man alleine spielt, ist eine Online-Plattform absolut sinnfrei.


Auch bei Singleplayer-Spielen kann es Achievements geben, Online-Ranglisten, später vielleicht mal zusätzlichen DLC zum Downloaden. Auto-Updates sind auch nicht verkehrt. Und in einem Strategiespiel via Messenger erreichbar zu sein, ist auch ein Feature, das ich nicht mehr missen möchte. Wenn von meinem Game dann auch noch die Savegames und die Config-Einstellungen gespeichert werden und alles wieder sofort spielbereit ist nach einer Neuinstallation (oder einer Installation auf einem anderen PC), dann ist das ebenfalls eine Komfortfunktion, die auch in SP-Games praktisch ist.

Klar, du wirst mir gleich entgegnen: "Früher gings auch ohne dem allen." Ja, stimmt schon. Aber das ist nun eben der Lauf der Zeit, Fortschritt lässt sich nicht aufhalten. Und hätte es vor 20 Jahren bereits Breitbandinternet in dieser Intensität gegeben, wären Spiele überhaupt niemals auf CD-Rom erschienen. Das alles gabs nämlich früher nicht deshalb, weil früher alles besser war und die Entwickler nicht so böse und den Kunden damals nicht ärgerten, im Gegensatz zu heute, sondern weil es technisch damals noch nicht möglich war. Sonst hätte man es natürlich gemacht - nun macht man es eben heute. Und auf dem Nachfolgemedium der Bluray (falls es überhaupt kommt) wird niemals mehr ein Computerspiel ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Pope (2. April 2009)

*AW:*

Einmal mehr kann ich in diesem Thread zusammenfassen, dass es Leute gibt, die DRM-Spiele kaufen weil sie schlicht unwissend sind und sich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben. Die Übrigen die DRM-Spiele kaufen oder verteidigen - so wie unser Forumsteilnehmer Worrel - ist es offensichtlich gleichgültig, was DRM anstellt.
Gut..., wenn jemandem die Nachteile von DRM egal sind und er keine Einschränkungen erkennen kann, obwohl diese offensichtlich vorhanden sind und diese im Rahmen unserer Diskussion auch dargelegt wurden, soll mir das auch Recht sein.
Da treffen dann eben unterschiedliche Philosophien aufeinander über die man bis in alle Ewigkeit ergebnislos diskutieren kann.
Die Gleichgültigen mucken erst dann auf, wenn es ihnen nicht mehr so gut geht wie anfangs und diese schließlich auch erkannt haben, was DRM bedeutet. Wehret jedoch den Anfängen.

Die Kritikpuntke an DRM sind nicht aus der Luft gegriffen und konnten bislang auch nicht widerlegt oder durch etwaige Vorteile aufgewogen werden.
Wenn jemand damit kein Problem hat und somit zu den Gleichgültigen zu zählen ist, kann ich nur versuchen ihn soweit zu sensibilisieren, dass er sich wenigstens Gedanken darüber macht. Und wenn ich hartnäckige STEAM-Verfechter dazu bringen kann, die Kritikpunkte im Wiki-Eintrag durchzulesen, werte ich das als großen Erfolg.
Mehr wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## Huskyboy (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 01.04.2009 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> dann ist das ebenfalls eine Komfortfunktion,



eine Komfort funktion ist freiwillig.. steam nicht


----------



## HLP-Andy (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.04.2009 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 01.04.2009 23:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steam ist freiwillig.


----------



## Huskyboy (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 02.04.2009 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.04.2009 00:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



komisch, warum geht left4dead (us) nicht ohne?..

Das will hier krampfhaft Steam installieren, ohne gehts nicht.. sagt das spiel


----------



## HLP-Andy (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.04.2009 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> komisch, warum geht left4dead (us) nicht ohne?..
> 
> Das will hier krampfhaft Steam installieren, ohne gehts nicht.. sagt das spiel


Wie, wurdest du etwa dazu gezwungen Left 4 Dead zu kaufen? So richtig mit geladener Waffe an deinem Hinterkopf, ja? Oder hast du es nicht eher ganz freiwillig erstanden, so wie jedes andere Luxusgut auch?


----------



## Huskyboy (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 02.04.2009 01:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.04.2009 00:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



himmel nervt dieses fanboy getue, steam ist zwang und keine komfortfunktion, denn dann wärs freiwillig..

was zahlt Valve dir eigentlich für die werbung?


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.04.2009 04:34 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 02.04.2009 01:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor allem macht er das auch im Gamestar und in allen anderen Foren der Spiele, die mit Steam aktiviert werden müssen. Kommt mir vor wie so ein "Missionator".


----------



## Huskyboy (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.04.2009 05:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.04.2009 04:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja so Fanboys hat man immer. Gegen Steam würd ja überhaupt keiner was sagen wenn es wirklich eine Komfort bzw Servicefunktion wär, ist es aber nunmal nicht da es Zwang ist das man Steam benutzen muss..

Sonst laufen die Spiele nicht, jedenfalls nicht mit legalen methoden,nicht das Steam nen wirksamer kopierschutz wär oder so..


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. April 2009)

*AW:*

Wie man es genau richtig macht, das zeigt das kleine Programm xfire.
Da hat man auch Community Features, Freundeslisten, kann chatten, reden, jederzeit zu Freunden in Multiplayerspielen connecten und auch einstellen, dass automatisch Patches geladen werden. Alles ist aber freiwillig nutzbar und ohne zwang.


----------



## bloek123 (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 02.04.2009 01:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.04.2009 00:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von so einem Geschnatter bekomm ich nen total ekligen Würgereiz.


----------



## otterfresse (2. April 2009)

*AW:*

Boah, ist das ein Zickenkrieg hier! Erinnert mich an zu Hause, wenn sich meine Töchter streiten (5 und 7 Jahre alt).
Warum muss sowas eigentlich immer ins Persönliche ausarten?? Hier ist nach einer Meinungsäußerung gefragt und viele meinen gleich, sie müssten den ganzen anderen unwissenden Dummerchen die einzig richtige Wahrheit mit Gewalt reinprügeln...
Steam polarisiert, das wäre also schon mal festgestellt. Die einen mögen es, die anderen sehen darin die Anfänge eines totalitären Regimes der Firma Valve, ok. Kann man das nicht einfach so stehen lassen, ohne die "gegnerische Partei" gleich als dämlich hinzustellen?


@topic: Ich persönlich habe kein Problem mit Steam, finde es recht praktisch, dann und wann bei einem Weekend-Deal mal ein Spielchen zu saugen, wenn mir gerade langweilig ist. Dass die Preise bei einem Download-Angebot idR jedoch nicht günstiger, sondern häufig (mit Ausnahme o.g. Weekend-Deals) sogar teurer als im Laden sind, kann ich auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.

Grüsse
Otter


----------



## bloek123 (2. April 2009)

*AW:*

Der Klügere gibt nach, heisst es. Unter gewissen Umständen wohl ein Motto, dem man nachkommen sollte.

Doch wenn die Gegenpartei - hier in Form einer einzigen Person - über Jahre hinweg permanent Stimmung in einer Art und Weise verbreitet, die tatsächlich gewissen Zügen eines Missionars nahe kommt, dann sollte sich niemand über persönliches Angehen wundern.


----------



## AnimalM2404 (2. April 2009)

*AW:*

So, gebe nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Wo ist das Problem bei Steam? Gerade wenn ich es mal dem EA-Store vergleiche, merke ich wie gut Steam tatsächlich ist:

1. Ich bekomme nur Werbung, wenn ich mich einlogge (und die ist nichteinmal penetrant)
2. Steam hält seine Preise up to date - der EA-Store verlangt für die Erweiterung für Battlefield immer noch unverschämte 29,99 Euro!! 
3. Besondere Angebote, Demos, Videos, Mod-Unterstützung - toll!!!
4. Ich spiele keine Raubkopien - wo ist das Problem?
5. Benutzerdaten im Internet? Ja verdammt, wo denn nicht?? Da kann ich genauso gut das gesamte Internet verteufeln.

Fazit:

Meiner Meinung ist Steam eine gute Wahl. Hatte noch nie Probleme ein Spiel auch nach 2 Jahren noch mal zu installieren. Um beim EA-Store mein Boosterpack für BF2 wieder zu installieren, brauchte ich die Hilfe von drei externen Foren.


----------



## otterfresse (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bloek123 am 02.04.2009 08:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Klügere gibt nach, heisst es. Unter gewissen Umständen wohl ein Motto, dem man nachkommen sollte.
> 
> Doch wenn die Gegenpartei - hier in Form einer einzigen Person - über Jahre hinweg permanent Stimmung in einer Art und Weise verbreitet, die tatsächlich gewissen Zügen eines Missionars nahe kommt, dann sollte sich niemand über persönliches Angehen wundern.



Ach komm... Stimmung verbreitet wird hier in erster Linie von einigen Steam-Gegnern (zumindest in den Diskussionen, die ich bislang zu dem Thema verfolgt habe). Die "gewisse Person" hat daraufhin versucht, das - aus seiner Sicht nunmal vorteilhafte - Vertriebssystem durch Gegenargumentation in Schutz zu nehmen, was aus meiner Sicht auch völlig legitim ist.

Ich habe bisher noch keinen Eingangspost gesehen, der da lautete "Steam ist voll genial, super komfortabel und die Rettung der Menschheit! Holt Euch Steam - noch heute!"

Dagegen kamen bei dem Thema schon desöfteren so aussagekräftige Äusserungen der Art "FU Steam! Ist der letzte Dreck, schreibt mir vor, was ich zu tun habe und ist der Beginn des gläsernen Bürgers und der totalen Entrechtung eines jeden Kunden!!11elf"

Die Kritik, die hier verübt wird und vor allem die Art und Weise, wie die Konversation idR weitergeht ("Was, Du teilst meine Meinung nicht? Dann bist Du halt blöd, schade.") liegt fernab meines Verständnisses von einer "Diskussion".
Wie gesagt: Meine Töchter machen das genau so ("Du bist doof!"   "Nein, DU bist doof!"  "NEIN, DU bist......."), mit darlegen von Argumenten hat das nur leider nichts mehr zu tun.

friedvolle Grüsse
Otter


----------



## HLP-Andy (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.04.2009 04:34 schrieb:
			
		

> himmel nervt dieses fanboy getue, steam ist zwang und keine komfortfunktion, denn dann wärs freiwillig..


Das hast du schon vorher geschrieben. Interessant wäre die Begründung dieser Aussage...




> was zahlt Valve dir eigentlich für die werbung?


...aber darauf kann ich wohl lange warten, da du es vorziehst statt Argumente zu bringen einfach den Diskussionspartner zu diffarmieren.




			
				Shadow_Man am 02.04.2009 05:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem macht er das auch im Gamestar und in allen anderen Foren der Spiele, die mit Steam aktiviert werden müssen. Kommt mir vor wie so ein "Missionator".


Und der nächste dem die Argumente ausgehen.




			
				Shadow_Man am 02.04.2009 05:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie man es genau richtig macht, das zeigt das kleine Programm xfire.
> Da hat man auch Community Features, Freundeslisten, kann chatten, reden, jederzeit zu Freunden in Multiplayerspielen connecten und auch einstellen, dass automatisch Patches geladen werden. Alles ist aber freiwillig nutzbar und ohne zwang.


Wenn sie es richtig machen würden, wäre Xfire nun der Weltmarktführer und nicht Steam, oder?




			
				bloek123 am 02.04.2009 08:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch wenn die Gegenpartei - hier in Form einer einzigen Person - über Jahre hinweg permanent Stimmung in einer Art und Weise verbreitet, die tatsächlich gewissen Zügen eines Missionars nahe kommt, dann sollte sich niemand über persönliches Angehen wundern.


Also jetzt bin ich nicht nur ein Fanboy der von Valve bezahlt wird, sondern auch ein Missionar. Es ist immer ein gutes Zeichen, wenn die Diskussion gegen einem als Person gelenkt wird, dann weiß man nämlich, dass die Gegenseite argumentativ am Boden liegt.




			
				AnimalM2404 am 02.04.2009 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich bekomme nur Werbung, wenn ich mich einlogge (und die ist nichteinmal penetrant)


Werbung / Info Popups lassen sich in den Optionen ausschalten. Wer nicht will, muss sie nicht sehen. Allerdings enthalten die ja auch oft nützliche Informationen über Rabatte oder Free Weekends oder ähnliches. Einfach so Werbung für Spiel XY gibt es sowieso nicht, nur beim Release oder wenn eben eine spezielle Aktion ist.




> 2. Steam hält seine Preise up to date - der EA-Store verlangt für die Erweiterung für Battlefield immer noch unverschämte 29,99 Euro!!


Auch die Steam-Preise sind nicht perfekt, teilweise eher das Gegenteil. Allerdings liegt das an den Publishern, die bestimmen den Preis. Und würde EA die Battlefield-Erweiterung über Steam vertreiben, würde sie auch in Steam zu 99% 30 Euro kosten.

Aber für Schnäppchenjäger ist Steam sicher interessant, denn es gibt oft Spiele, die temporär verbilligt werden mit bis zu 75%.


----------



## oceano (2. April 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich muss jetzt auch mal sagen.... Steam fast schon als Gestapo ähnliches Instrument zu verteufeln und im gleichen Atemzug jetzt damit anfangen einzelne User zu "denunzieren" ist schon sehr ironisch......


----------



## bloek123 (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 02.04.2009 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> bloek123 am 02.04.2009 08:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe gesagt, deine Verhaltensweise hat gewisse Züge eines Missionars. Zum Missionar erklärt habe ich dich damit nicht.

Am Boden zu liegen ist durch deine Aussage "Steam ist freiwillig" die logische Konsequenz.
Angekommen am Boden, weil man den Stumpfsinn dieser Aussage im direkten Zusammenhang zum Thema einfach nicht verkraftet.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bloek123 am 02.04.2009 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Boden zu liegen ist durch deine Aussage "Steam ist freiwillig" die logische Konsequenz.
> Angekommen am Boden, weil man den Stumpfsinn dieser Aussage im direkten Zusammenhang zum Thema einfach nicht verkraftet.


Sich in Polemik zu flüchten bringt dich hier auch nicht weiter. Wenn du uns erklärst, was an der Aussage "Steam ist freiwillig" stumpfsinnig ist, könnten wir wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren.


----------



## Raptor (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				AnimalM2404 am 02.04.2009 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das Problem bei Steam?


Das Problem liegt nicht an Steam oder dem Onlinevertrieb, das Problem sind Spiele, bei denen Steam als Kopierschutz "missbraucht" wird. Als Onlinevertrieb habe ich persönlich nichts gegen Steam, ich benutze es halt nicht. Sobald es mir aber als Kopierschutz aufgezwungen wird bin ich dagegen. Dies richtet sich aber nicht nur gegen Steam, denn alle ähnlichen Kopierschutzsystem, wie z.B. SecuROM von EA usw. finde ich genauso bescheiden.



			
				AnimalM2404 am 02.04.2009 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade wenn ich es mal dem EA-Store vergleiche, merke ich wie gut Steam tatsächlich ist:


wie schon oben beschrieben geht es nicht um den Vergleich mit anderen Onlinevertriebsmodellen. Den Gegner von Steam geht es um den Zwang von Steam als Kopierschutz



			
				AnimalM2404 am 02.04.2009 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. (Besondere Angebote), Demos, Videos, Mod-Unterstützung - toll!!!


Bis auf besondere Angebote nichts was ohne Steam auch möglich ist und oft gemacht wird



			
				AnimalM2404 am 02.04.2009 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Ich spiele keine Raubkopien - wo ist das Problem?


Wenn ich ein Spiel im Laden oder sonstwo kaufe spiele ich auch keine Schwarzkopie, worauf willst du mit der Aussage hinaus?



			
				AnimalM2404 am 02.04.2009 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Benutzerdaten im Internet? Ja verdammt, wo denn nicht?? Da kann ich genauso gut das gesamte Internet verteufeln.


Ich kann aber mit einem einfachen Lernaufwand verhindern, dass bestimmte Daten von mir im Internet publik sind. Bei Steam willigst du darin ein, dass persönliche Daten von Valve verwendet werden dürfen und alle nicht persönlichen Daten auch von Drittparteien. Das heißt du kannst hier nicht mehr bestimmen was mit deinen Daten passiert. Da Steam z.B. auch Zugriff auf den Arbeitsspeicher haben kann (siehe VAC) kann Steam wesentlich mehr Daten sammeln, als beim normalen Surfen. Wenn ich irgendwo meine Daten preisgeben, z.B. bei einem Social Network, entscheide ich darüber was und wieviel ich preisgebe. Dies ist bei Steam nicht unbedingt gegeben ausser das man einwillligt, dass Daten gesammelt werden. [/quote]


----------



## crackajack (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 02.04.2009 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.04.2009 04:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen?

Steam bietet zugegebernermaßen Zusatzfeatures, aber eben für MICH unnötiges DRM für die eigentlichen Spiele. Wenn es freiwillig wäre, dann könnte man bei SP-Spielen, wie bei vielen  anderen Spielen anderer Hersteller, Steam einfach weglassen. Und selbst bei MP-Games würde ein frei gewählter Spielername reichen, sofern man Achievements nicht braucht. Serversuche, Chat und das letztendliche Onlinespiel selber funzte schon bevor Steam da war.

Du findest es ja immer lustig das nur in D-land gegen Steam gewettert wird, aber bei sonstigem DRM-Müll den z.B. EA in letzter Zeit versucht hat, scheint es die ganze Welt zu begreifen das es eine für den Kunden unnötige Einschränkung ist.
EA hat aber im Gegensatz zu Valve vergessen das ganze in ein hübsches trojanisches Pferdchen zu packen um den Kunden blind für die Nachteile zu machen.....



> Shadow_Man am 02.04.2009 05:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X-Fire bietet sich nun mal bloss als Zusatzdienst an.
Steam "ködert" mit eigenen Spielen, die nur mit Steam laufen und die nunmal ziemlich gut sind. Spielegeile Spieler sind da nun mal bereit über ihren Schatten zu springen und den Unsinn zu akzeptieren. (ich z.B.)


----------



## Worrel (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ichmusssagen am 31.03.2009 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Gesellschaftswandel sein soll, dass es nur noch gläserne Kunden gibt,


Es ist ja wohl unbestritten, daß Menschen heutzutage allgemein viel unbefangerer mit ihren persönlichen Daten umgehen und diese freigiebig in Blogs, StudiVZs, Twitters, Last.FMs, Amazon.de, YouTube, ... verbreiten.

Und die Daten, die dort teilweise verbreitet werden, sind wesentlich schützenswerter als die Auflistung der Hardware deines PCs oder Statistiken, wieviel % der Käufer von HL2 EP2 schon nach einer halben Stunde aufhören, das Spiel zu spielen oder wieviel % mehr als 10 Stunden damit verbracht haben.



> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass Kunden darum gebeten haben ausspioniert zu werden.


Immer noch gibt es keine Antwort darauf, welche schlimmen Daten Steam denn jetzt überhaupt "ausspioniert"...



			
				ichmusssagen am 31.03.2009 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Endeffekt findest Du also Steam in Ordnung, weil wir ja sowieso schon alle medial Abhängig vom Internet sind. Sehr sinnfrei würde ich sagen, da du hier etwas negatives dadurch rechtfertigst, dass es schon negatives auf der Welt gibt.  ...


Das Leben findet heutzutage vermehrt im Internet statt.
Siehe EMails, Blogs, Foren, Chats, Twitter, TV Sendungen über YouTube Clips, ...

Das kann man jetzt gut oder schlecht finden oder gar als "medial abhängig" bezeichnen, es ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, daß es so ist.

Und es ändert ebenso wenig daran, daß Steam damit lediglich _ein(e)_ Tool/Community/Produkt ist, welches auf der Verbreitung des Internets in der Welt basiert.



			
				ING am 01.04.2009 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 01.04.2009 07:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei jedem Spiel steht dabei, welche Mindestanforderungen an Hardware es hat und ob es Steam benötigt.

Wenn du diese Mindestanforderungen nicht erfüllen kannst/willst, dann solltest du das Spiel eben nicht kaufen.

Und genauso gut wie man Half Life 2 auch ohne Steam hätte veröffentlich können, könnte man Crysis auch so programmieren, daß es keine Highend Maschine braucht und dann eben auch auf einem Rechner unterhalb der jetzigen Midestanforderung spielbar läuft - natürlich mit Abstrichen in der Darstellungsqualität.



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.04.2009 05:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie man es genau richtig macht, das zeigt das kleine Programm xfire.... freiwillig nutzbar und ohne zwang.


Und wo in XFire kann man Spiele kaufen ...?

Steam ist (auch) eine Verkaufsplattform und als solche MUSS sie DRM beinhalten, da sie ja ihre funktionsfähigen Downloads vor Raubkopierern schützen muss.

Wenn ihr Vorschläge habt, wie das ohne DRM gehen soll, solltet ihr damit schleunigst zum Patentamt gehen.


----------



## Pope (2. April 2009)

*AW:*

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass alle STEAM-Fans blöd sein sollen. Diese Spieler haben sich einfach nicht mit der Kritik an STEAM auseinandergesetzt und wenn doch, ist sie ihnen schlicht egal.
Ich möchte wetten, dass ein DRM freies Spiel höhere Verkaufszahlen erzielen würde, wie wenn man es gleichzeitig über STEAM erhalten könnte. Vielleicht gibt es hierzu ja sogar schon Zahlen.
In jedem Fall würde ich mir dann auch wieder mal ein Spiel kaufen und aufhören, hier gegen DRM zu wettern.
Ich habe es  schon einmal geschrieben...
Als Gegner von STEAM und DRM kann man nur versuchen, die Leute zu sensibilisieren. Das Missionieren dürfte wohl niemandem gelingen.
Deshalb weise ich nochmals auf Punkt 9 im Wiki-Eintrag zu STEAM hin.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 02.04.2009 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> AnimalM2404 am 02.04.2009 09:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann kaufst du es dir halt nicht, ich sehe da überhaupt kein Problem. Oder bist du derartig vom Zocken abhängig, dass du ohne Spiele nicht leben könntest? 
Im Endeffekt ist es doch so: Man kann Steam als notwendiges Übel der heutigen Zeit ansehen, sich also damit arrangieren, oder eben nicht. Verzichte doch darauf - denn Steam ist freiwillig.


----------



## bloek123 (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 02.04.2009 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> bloek123 am 02.04.2009 10:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lies doch bitte genauer und achte vor allem auf den Kontext der letzten drei bis fünf Seiten.
Die Aussage "Steam ist freiwillig" ist nicht stumpfsinnig. Stumpfsinnig wird sie erst, wenn man sie damit begründet, dass einen ja niemand zwingt ein Spiel zu kaufen, das auf Steam setzt.


----------



## crackajack (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 02.04.2009 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genauso gut wie man Half Life 2 auch ohne Steam hätte veröffentlich können, könnte man Crysis auch so programmieren, daß es keine Highend Maschine braucht und dann eben auch auf einem Rechner unterhalb der jetzigen Midestanforderung spielbar läuft - natürlich mit Abstrichen in der Darstellungsqualität.


*g*
Das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst?

Warum spielen wir nicht einfach Cowboy&Indianer mit Spielzeugpistolen und sagen Peng-Geräusche dabei, so ganz ohne Computer? Wäre doch sicher noch besser?


----------



## Worrel (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				crackajack am 02.04.2009 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 02.04.2009 10:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch, das ist mein Ernst.

Spiele haben Mindestanforderungen, die vom Hersteller anvisiert und vom Käufer akzeptiert werden.

Und genauso, wie man sich als Hersteller dafür entscheidet, Steam zu verwenden, kann man sich dafür entscheiden, keine Gnade gegenüber der vorhandenen Hardware zu zeigen und diese bis zum Anschlag auszureizen oder mehr auf andere Werte zu setzen und Spiele wie zB Blizzard zu veröffentlichen, die sehr moderate Hardwarevoraussetzungen haben.


----------



## Worrel (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Pope am 02.04.2009 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und er keine Einschränkungen erkennen kann, obwohl diese offensichtlich vorhanden sind ...


Oder diese ihn halt nicht betreffen, weil er zB an seinem Hauptrechner einen ausreichenden INet Anschluß zur Verfügung hat oder schon genug DVD Hüllen von Spielen hat, die in irgendeiner Ecke in einem großen Karton ihrem Existenzende entgegenmodern ...

Will sagen: Nicht jeder der "_keine Einschränkungen erkennen kann_", ist deswegen blind diesen gegenüber.
Vielleicht hat derjenige ja auch nur im Gegensatz zu anderen akzeptiert, daß es nun mal anders nicht geht und das immer noch besser ist, als ein Spiel zu kaufen, was man zB nur 5mal installieren darf.


----------



## crackajack (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 02.04.2009 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genauso, wie man sich als Hersteller dafür entscheidet, Steam zu verwenden, kann man sich dafür entscheiden, keine Gnade gegenüber der vorhandenen Hardware zu zeigen


Das eine mache ich aber um das eigentliche Produkt nach meinen Vorstellungen zu formen, das andere mache ich um den Verkauf zu kontrollieren, was dem Kunden erstmal gar nichts bringt- da kann man noch so sehr ein paar Goodies miteinbauen.
Das kann man akzeptieren, sicher, aber man muss damit nicht einverstanden sein.

Bücher werden auch raubkopiert und E-books, die vermehrt angeboten werden, haben wohl auch einen Kopierschutz drauf, aber trotzdem kann ich das normale Buch ohne Aktivierung und Onlineaccount lesen. Solange es bei Büchern geht, wüsste ich nicht warum ich es bei Spielen da "es nun mal anders nicht geht", zumindest nicht ohne Murren, hinnehmen sollte.


----------



## bloek123 (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 02.04.2009 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 31.03.2009 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fakt ist, Steam schickt ungefragt Daten über mein Spielverhalten zu Valve. Ob das schlimm ist, entscheidet jeder für sich. Obwohl Daten über das Spielverhalten sicherlich nicht die sensibelsten Daten sind, geht es hier doch um die Vorgehensweise von Valve: Sie tun es einfach.
Warum wird man zum Beispiel nach der Aktvierung von Episode One nicht kurz danach gefragt? Oder zumindest darauf hingewiesen?

So ist es kein Wunder, wenn sich einige Leute ernsthaft fragen: Was wird da evtl. noch alles gesendet?


----------



## HLP-Andy (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				crackajack am 02.04.2009 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen?
> 
> Steam bietet zugegebernermaßen Zusatzfeatures, aber eben für MICH unnötiges DRM für die eigentlichen Spiele. Wenn es freiwillig wäre, dann könnte man bei SP-Spielen, wie bei vielen  anderen Spielen anderer Hersteller, Steam einfach weglassen. Und selbst bei MP-Games würde ein frei gewählter Spielername reichen, sofern man Achievements nicht braucht. Serversuche, Chat und das letztendliche Onlinespiel selber funzte schon bevor Steam da war.


Nochmal: Es gibt keinen Zwang ein Spiel mit Steamunterstützung zu kaufen, von daher ist Steam natürlich freiwillig. Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, wie hier das Wort Zwang derart missbraucht und im falschen Kontext verwendet wird.




> Du findest es ja immer lustig das nur in D-land gegen Steam gewettert wird, aber bei sonstigem DRM-Müll den z.B. EA in letzter Zeit versucht hat, scheint es die ganze Welt zu begreifen das es eine für den Kunden unnötige Einschränkung ist.
> EA hat aber im Gegensatz zu Valve vergessen das ganze in ein hübsches trojanisches Pferdchen zu packen um den Kunden blind für die Nachteile zu machen.....


Das hat nichts mit Trojanischem Pferd zu tun. Kein Mensch bestreitet die Nachteile von Steam, auf der anderen Seite kriegt man aber einen Haufen Vorteile dazu. EA hat den Fehler gemacht, den ehrlichen Kunden ausschließlich Nachteile und rein gar nichts positives zu geben - dass das nicht akzeptiert wird, ist verständlich. Aber bei Steam kennt jeder die Vor- und Nachteile und kann auf deren Basis eine für sich gültige Entscheidung treffen, ob er das Programm freiwillig nutzt oder eben nicht, je nachdem ob bei einem halt die Vorteile oder die Nachteile überwiegen.




> X-Fire bietet sich nun mal bloss als Zusatzdienst an.
> Steam "ködert" mit eigenen Spielen, die nur mit Steam laufen und die nunmal ziemlich gut sind. Spielegeile Spieler sind da nun mal bereit über ihren Schatten zu springen und den Unsinn zu akzeptieren. (ich z.B.)


Steam ködert nicht, Steam wurde entwickelt, um die eigenen (ziemlich guten) Spiele noch besser zu machen. Und da das Service, das ja ursprünglich nur zum automatischen Patchen gedacht war, so gut ankam bei der Community, sprangen immer mehr andere Publisher und Entwickler auf die Plattform auf. Bitte tu nicht die Geschichte umtexten, nur weil es gerade in deine Argumentationslinie passt.




			
				bloek123 am 02.04.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist, Steam schickt ungefragt Daten über mein Spielverhalten zu Valve.


Eine glatte Lüge. Selbstverständlich wurdest du von Steam gefragt, ob du damit einverstanden bist. Selbst Schuld, wenn du dir die Nutzungsvereinbarung nicht durchliest und einfach nur auf "weiter" klickst.


----------



## Raptor (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 02.04.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 02.04.2009 10:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist doch Blödsinn hier Steam als freiwillig darzustellen wenn es bei einem Spiel dabei ist. Es ist vielleicht von Steam Befürwortern ein totschlagargument aber es macht keinen Sinn es damit zu begründen ob man ein Spiel kaufen kann oder nicht. Es ist *IMMER* freiwillig ob ich ein Spiel kaufe oder nicht, *dass* hat nichts mit Steam zu tun und ob Steam freiwillig ist. Wenn man Fan einer bestimmte Reihe ist oder Fan von einem Genre ist dann will man natürlich gewiße Spiele haben. Aber bei einigen Spielen wird nur die Variante mit Steam angeboten, obwohl es auch möglich ist das Spiel ohne Steam anzubieten, somit muß ein Fan das Spiel mit Steam kaufen oder er muss sich eine Schwarzkopie besorgen.



			
				HLP-Andy am 02.04.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> bloek123 am 02.04.2009 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hast du Recht es steht definitiv in den Nutzungsvereinbarungen drin. Es wird halt nicht konkretisiert was für Daten erhoben werden. Das einzige was dort drin steht, ist das Valve keine Daten die personalisiert sind an Dritte weitergibt. Dass heißt das alle Daten, die auf die eigene Person zurückführen können, wenn überhaupt von Valve benutzt werden dürfen. Andernfalls könnte man Valve verklagen. Was für Daten Steam genau sammelt weiß glaube ich keiner außer Valve selber genau. Sie haben aber durch den Nutzungsvertrag und Steam die Möglichkeit einige Daten zu sammeln.


----------



## Pope (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 02.04.2009 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Pope am 02.04.2009 00:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meine Rede ! Es gibt eben Spieler, die STEAM mehr oder weniger Zähne knirschend akzeptieren, weil sie es nicht besser wissen oder weil sie die Features von STEAM als so vortelhaft bewerten, dass ihnen die Nachteile egal sind.
Es steht auch jedem frei DRM-Spiele zu kaufen oder nicht. Daher kaufe ich keine DRM-Spiele, da ich diese Kopierschutzmechnismen nicht akzeptieren werde.
Und es gibt nicht wenige, die das genauso sehen. Allerdings gibt es ebenfalls nicht wenige, die nun erst Recht zu Raubkopierern werden. Und das kann nicht im Sinne der Spieleindustrie sein.
Aber gut, wir werden sehen, welches Lager gewinnt. In der Musikindustrie haben wir ja mitbekommen was mit DRM passiert ist.


----------



## Worrel (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 02.04.2009 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 02.04.2009 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einen Klick weiter findest du eine komplette Internetseite an Text zu den Datenschutzbestimmungen von Valve:
http://www.valvesoftware.com/privacy.htm


----------



## bloek123 (2. April 2009)

*AW:*

Na klar, laut Nutzungsbedingung darf Valve rein theoretisch sogar Inhalte aus Chatfenstern veröffentlichen. Unter explizit gefragt zu werden, verstehe ich was anderes als das standardisierte Zustimmen einer Nutzungsbedingung mit einer Klausel und Wortwahl, unter der man sich viel vorstellen kann.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Pope am 02.04.2009 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber gut, wir werden sehen, welches Lager gewinnt. In der Musikindustrie haben wir ja mitbekommen was mit DRM passiert ist.


Das könnte mit dem Spiele-DRM durchaus passieren, jedoch bezweifele ich, das jenes Schicksal Steam ereilen wird. Dafür hat es zuviel Akzeptanz als Vertriebsplattform für Spiele.


----------



## HLP-Andy (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bloek123 am 02.04.2009 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar, laut Nutzungsbedingung darf Valve rein theoretisch sogar Inhalte aus Chatfenstern veröffentlichen. Unter explizit gefragt zu werden, verstehe ich was anderes als das standardisierte Zustimmen einer Nutzungsbedingung mit einer Klausel und Wortwahl, unter der man sich viel vorstellen kann.


Du hast aber nicht "nicht explizit gefragt" geschrieben sondern "ungefragt" - und das ist falsch. Und ja, Valve könnte theoretisch Gespräche aus dem Chat veröffentlichen. Nur das machen sie nicht. Warum? Weil das die Steam-Nutzer nicht möchten. Im Unterschied dazu, ist den Nutzern aber völlig egal, wenn Steam aufzeichnet, mit welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad sie spielen und in welchem Level sie gestorben sind.

Das stört nur a) paranoide Menschen und b) Leute, die sowieso gegen Steam sind und das einfach als weiteren Negativpunkt anführen. Der überwiegenden Mehrheit ist so etwas völlig egal, im Gegenteil, vielen gefallen solche Statistiken. Außerdem bringen diese Daten ein besseres Service. Drei Beispiele:

In Episode One konnte dadurch eine Stelle gefunden und entschärft werden, die vielen Spielern Probleme bereitete = weniger Frust und ein besseres Spielerlebnis für den Kunden.

In Team Fortress 2 werden damit die Bonuswaffen des kostenlosen DLC freigeschaltet. Ohne Aufzeichnung von Spielerdaten wäre ein derartiges Konzept nicht möglich, die Spielewelt wäre wieder eine kleine Spur farbloser.

In Left 4 Dead werden die Informationen, wie gut der jeweilige Spieler ist, genutzt, um ihn via Matchmaking mit anderen Leuten zusammenzubringen, die ähnliche Skill-Levels haben.


Ich als Steam-Nutzer betrachte das als Service und freue mich über die Funktionen, du als Kritiker fürchtest dich davor und kannst rein gar nichts davon erleben. Wieso genau stehst du nun am Ende mit deiner Ansicht besser da?


----------



## crackajack (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 02.04.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Steam ködert nicht, Steam wurde entwickelt, um die eigenen (ziemlich guten) Spiele noch besser zu machen. Und da das Service, das ja ursprünglich nur zum automatischen Patchen gedacht war, so gut ankam bei der Community, sprangen immer mehr andere Publisher und Entwickler auf die Plattform auf.


Antwort
_Bitte tu nicht die Geschichte umtexten, nur weil es gerade in deine Argumentationslinie passt._

Steam 1.0 != Steam 2.0


----------



## bloek123 (2. April 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bin kein "paranoider Mensch" und auch niemand, der "sowieso gegen Steam ist".

Ich nutze Steam, gerade deshalb stört mich die Sache ja so. Deine angesprochenen Punkte sind in der Tat ganz nett und auch durchaus als Service zu betrachten.

Meine Kritik lässt sich aber nicht durch diesen positiven Nutzen aufwiegen.

Ich möchte entscheiden können, ob Valve Daten über mein Spielverhalten sammeln darf.


----------



## Boesor (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bloek123 am 02.04.2009 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte entscheiden können, ob Valve Daten über mein Spielverhalten sammeln darf.




Aber das ist ein rein prinzipieller Punkt und nicht durch konkrete beispiele oder sowas begründet, oder?


----------



## bloek123 (2. April 2009)

*AW:*

Richtig, für mich persönlich ist das ein prinzipieller Punkt.
Möglicherweise würde ich sogar zustimmen.
Aber so hat man keine Wahl. (Ausser halt die Finger von Steam zu lassen)


----------



## HLP-Andy (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bloek123 am 02.04.2009 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, für mich persönlich ist das ein prinzipieller Punkt.
> Möglicherweise würde ich sogar zustimmen.
> Aber so hat man keine Wahl.


Diese Systeme funktionieren aber nicht, wenn nur manche mitmachen und manche nicht. Und wie gesagt, du hast zugestimmt - mit der Nutzung von Steam.




> (Ausser halt die Finger von Steam zu lassen)


Eben. Weil es freiwillig und kein Zwang ist, kannst du das auch. Womit wir wieder bei meinem Statement von gestern Abend wären. Schön, dass du mir mittlerweile beifplichtest.


----------



## bloek123 (2. April 2009)

*AW:*

Ich pflichte dir in dem Punkt nach wie vor nicht bei.

Steam ist nur dann freiwillig, wenn mein Spiel nicht daran gekoppelt ist.

Freiwillig ist die Entscheidung, ob ich ein an Steam gekoppeltes Spiel kaufe oder nicht und somit Steam meide.


----------



## Boesor (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bloek123 am 02.04.2009 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich pflichte dir in dem Punkt nach wie vor nicht bei.
> 
> Steam ist nur dann freiwillig, wenn mein Spiel nicht daran gekoppelt ist.
> 
> Freiwillig ist es, ob ich ein an Steam gekoppeltes Spiel kaufe oder nicht und somit Steam meide.



Ist das nicht allmählich albern und Haarspalterei?


----------



## bloek123 (2. April 2009)

*AW:*

Albern ist, wenn man in einer Diskussion, in der es um die Vor- und Nachteile von Steam geht, behauptet, dass Steam freiwillig ist, weil man ein daran gekoppeltes Spiel ja nicht kaufen MUSS. Wenn das der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein soll, räume ich hier freiwillig das Feld.


----------



## Pope (2. April 2009)

*AW:*

Es gibt Befürworter und Gegner von STEAM/DRM, die sich gegenseitig kaum von den jeweiligen Meinungen überzeugen lassen. Aus diesem Grund sollte das Augenmerk denjenigen gelten, die DRM einfach als gegeben hinnehmen. Das sind nämlich die Leute, die einer Strategie Vorschub geben, welche auf die Unwissenheit der unkritischen breiten Masse baut. Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb STEAM solch einen vermeintlich tollen Erfolg haben soll. Die Leute die Spiele kaufen und anschließend feststellen, dass man STEAM braucht, denken gar nicht darüber nach, ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Es wird aus Bequemlichkeit einfach registriert und aktiviert, damit man zocken kann.
Wenn es wenigstens die Wahl gäbe, das gleiche Spiel mit oder ohne DRM kaufen zu können, wäre ich ja schon zufrieden.


----------



## Huskyboy (2. April 2009)

*AW:*

die sache ist nunmal, wenn man Left4Dead (us) spielen will hat man 2 möglichkeiten nach dem Kauf

Entweder man lässt sich Steam aufzwingen
oder man macht das Spiel (illegalerweise) Steam frei

letzteres find ich allerdings nicht wirklich verwerflich wenn man sich das spiel gekauft hat, Valve hat ja dadurch keinen verlust.. (ausser natürlich die gesammelten Userdaten hätten wert und würden verkauft werden)

man hat also entweder die wahl zwischen steam oder illegalität, tolle freiwillige wahl..

übrigens gabs all die "vorteile" von steam auch schon vorher in spielen, nur eben ohne DRM


----------



## Raptor (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.04.2009 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> die sache ist nunmal, wenn man Left4Dead (us) spielen will hat man 2 möglichkeiten nach dem Kauf
> 
> Entweder man lässt sich Steam aufzwingen
> oder man macht das Spiel (illegalerweise) Steam frei
> ...


Wobei hier ja die Frage ist in wie weit das illegal ist. Hier wird ja oft darüber diskutiert dass man eh nur eine Nutzungslizens kauft. Das heißt wenn du das Spiel kaufst hast du eigentlich auch die Nutzungslizens und ob du das Spiel jetzt von Steam oder aus dem Netz beziehst dürfte ja dabei nicht soviel ändern, weil du ja nur die Daten beziehst. Ob du jetzt die Daten von Steam oder aus dem Netz beziehst ist eigentlich kein Unterschied. Natürlich weiß ich nicht wie das rechtlich gesehen wird.


----------



## Huskyboy (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 02.04.2009 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.04.2009 22:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich gehe von einer gekauften Left4Dead (US) aus.. da hat Valve das geld ja erhalten ob man sie (illegalerweise) Steamfrei macht oder einfach nur ins regal stellt, für Valve dürfte das ja keinen unterschied machen

nicht von nem "kostenlos internetdownload"


----------



## Worrel (2. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 02.04.2009 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.04.2009 22:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du L4D gekauft hast und die Steam Version von was-weiß-ich-wem aus dem Netz ziehst, verstößt du gegen keinerlei Gesetz.

Wenn du jedoch eine steamfreie Version benutzt, verwendest du eine Version, die gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstößt, weil Programmteile geändert wurden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2009)

*AW:*

Die Hersteller haben doch auch keine Skrupel, den Leuten fast schon kriminelle Kopierschutzsysteme aufzuzwingen. Warum sollten die dann Skrupel dabei haben, dies zu umgehen? Wie du mir, so ich Dir.
Und sollten irgendwann alle Spiele nur noch an irgendwelche Online-Konten gebunden sein, werd ich sicher auch versuchen das zu umgehen. Selbst schuld.


----------



## Boesor (3. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 03.04.2009 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hersteller haben doch auch keine Skrupel, den Leuten fast schon kriminelle Kopierschutzsysteme aufzuzwingen. Warum sollten die dann Skrupel dabei haben, dies zu umgehen? Wie du mir, so ich Dir.



sehr schön. diese begrünungsstruktur kann man sicherlich auch bei anderen dingen anwenden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 03.04.2009 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 03.04.2009 00:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So lange die Leute die Spiele weiter kaufen und es nur privat für sich machen, sehe ich darin kein Problem.


----------



## Memphis11 (3. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 03.04.2009 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 03.04.2009 00:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ist doch immer noch besser wie die andere Wange hin zu halten


----------



## Huskyboy (3. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 03.04.2009 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 03.04.2009 00:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seh ich auch so, die hersteller haben dadurch ja keinen verlust

solange das spiel gekauft ist macht es keinen unterschied ob es gecrackt wurde oder im regalverschaubt (gut rechtlich gesehen, aber wirtschaftlich gesehen)


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2009)

*AW:*

Es müsste rechtlich einfach irgendwo festgeschrieben werden, dass ein Betreiber sofern er irgendwann seine Server runterfährt, verpflicht wird einen Patch rauszubringen, damit man die Spiele dann ohne diese Plattform spielen könnte.

Wenn das irgendwo festgelegt wäre, dann hätte ich wohl auch mit Steam keinerlei Probleme. Die große Angst die ich einfach hab, ist, dass ich da jetzt viele Spiele kaufe und diese warum auch immer in ein paar Jahren nicht mehr funktionieren. Diese Angst konnte mir da leider bisher noch niemand nehmen, deswegen bin ich da so skeptisch


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 03.04.2009 02:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Angst konnte mir da leider bisher noch niemand nehmen, deswegen bin ich da so skeptisch


Gabe Newell himself verkündete doch, falls Steam in irgendeiner Art und Weise nicht mehr funktionieren sollte, das sofort "No-Steam-Patches" im Internet veröffentlicht werden.
Ich glaube nicht, dass das nur Gerede war.


----------



## ichmusssagen (4. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 02.04.2009 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> bloek123 am 02.04.2009 14:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




irgendwie lustig was hier als "freiwillig" verfochten wird.
das wäre in etwas so, als würde man jemandem erzählen, der mit einer innenpolitischen entscheidung oder einem gesetzt nicht einverstanden ist, "Du kannst ja auswandern, ist ja freiwillig."
ich vergleiche hier übrigenz lediglich die argumentationsebene, auf der Du Dich befindest, und nicht die tragweite der beiden fälle.


----------



## ichmusssagen (4. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 02.04.2009 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 31.03.2009 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich kann mich nicht erinnern angezweifelt zu haben, dass die mediale abhängigkeit der menschen zunimmt. gleichzeitig ist eine generell zunehmende "abhängigkeit" schon wörtlich negativ belegt und keineswegs neutral. und ein generelles negatives phänomen ist keine rechtfertigung für ein anderes kleineres negatives phänomen. wenn jemand einem anderen auf der straße eine herunterhaut sage ich ja auch nicht, "jaja, die gewaltbereitschaft ist in den letzten jahren gesamtgesellschaftlich gestiegen". 
ich halte steam nicht für das schlimmste, was das internet hergibt, sondern für ein weiteres, unnötiges übel...


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 03.04.2009 02:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Es müsste rechtlich einfach irgendwo festgeschrieben werden, dass ein Betreiber sofern er irgendwann seine Server runterfährt, verpflicht wird einen Patch rauszubringen, damit man die Spiele dann ohne diese Plattform spielen könnte.


Es ist gesetztlich festgeschrieben und nennt sich Gewährleistung. Innerhalb dieser Zeit dürftest du, wenn so ein Fall eintritt, dein Spiel in den Laden zurückbringen und kriegst das bezahlte Geld wieder. 




> Wenn das irgendwo festgelegt wäre, dann hätte ich wohl auch mit Steam keinerlei Probleme. Die große Angst die ich einfach hab, ist, dass ich da jetzt viele Spiele kaufe und diese warum auch immer in ein paar Jahren nicht mehr funktionieren. Diese Angst konnte mir da leider bisher noch niemand nehmen, deswegen bin ich da so skeptisch


Jetzt betrachte es doch einfach mal ganz nüchtern:
1. Valve und Steam hat eine Vergagenheit aus dieser man Rückschlüsse ziehen kann, etwa dass das Abschalten von einzelnen Spielen noch nie vor kam - im Gegenteil, es wurden alte Spiele durch Steam am Leben erhalten oder an neue Techniken angepasst.
2. Man kann zumindest mittelfristig davon ausgehen, dass Steam weiter wächst und selbst mit der aktuellen Auslastung eine Cash Cow ist, wo sicher eines nicht passieren wird: Eine Abschaltung.
3. Valve hat vielfach bestätigt, dass es einen Patch gibt, der die Authentifizierung von Steam aushebelt. Das kannst du Valve glauben oder auch nicht.
4. Und das ist der wichtigste Punkt: Das Leben besteht nunmal aus Risken, alles birgt potentielle Gefahren Nur darf man sich doch nicht vor allem fürchten, vor allem dann nicht, wenn das Risiko überschaubar ist. Das macht doch das Leben nicht lebenswert, wenn man ständig nur Angst vor der Zukunft hat. Was ist denn wirklich, wenn jetzt sagen wir in 15 Jahren Steam eingestellt wird und es tatsächlich keinen Non-Steam-Patch gibt? Klar wirst du vielleicht mal darüber fluchen und dich ärgern, dass das reingesteckte Geld nun weg ist - falls du dich dann überhaupt noch für Computerspiele interessierst. Aber es gibt ja auch die andere Seite: Was sind ein paar Hundert Euro in anderthalb Jahrzehnten? Und der Spaß den du 15 Jahre lang damit hattest, der bleibt dir und ist nicht weg.

Ich weiß nicht, für mich ist halt einfach der potentielle Verlust der Spiele (der möglicherweise auch überhaupt niemals eintreten wird) weniger schlimm, als 15 Jahre lang darauf verzichten, nur um dann "Ich habs euch ja gesagt sagen zu können". Das Leben ist zu kurz, als dass man es der Angst überlassen sollte, Entscheidungen zu treffen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ichmusssagen am 04.04.2009 04:42 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie lustig was hier als "freiwillig" verfochten wird.
> das wäre in etwas so, als würde man jemandem erzählen, der mit einer innenpolitischen entscheidung oder einem gesetzt nicht einverstanden ist, "Du kannst ja auswandern, ist ja freiwillig."
> ich vergleiche hier übrigenz lediglich die argumentationsebene, auf der Du Dich befindest, und nicht die tragweite der beiden fälle.


Du vergleichst den Verzicht auf ein Computerspiel mit dem Verlassen der Heimat, Aufgabe seiner sozialen Kontakte, seiner Wohnung und einen Teil seiner Identität? Ich weiß nicht auf welcher Ebene du befindest, aber auf dieser war ich ganz sicher noch nie.

Es gibt gewisse Dinge, die kein Luxus sind und dazu zählt eben die Wohnung. Dazu zählen Grundnahrungsmittel, dazu zählt Kleidung, auch Unterhaltungsmedien. Wenn man hier aufgrund Auflagen Einschränkungen machen müsste, wäre das tatsächlich unvertretbar und käme Zwang gleich - da man diese Dinge einfach braucht. Aber ob man jetzt ein spezielles Computer- oder Videospiel besitzt - das ist sicher kein Grundrecht sondern ein ganz simples Luxusgut. Wenn dir die Bedingungen nicht passen: Kaufs nicht, dein Leben wird sich nicht verschlechtern. Bei Trinkwasser kann ich das nicht sagen, oder?


----------



## Worrel (4. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ichmusssagen am 04.04.2009 04:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mich nicht erinnern angezweifelt zu haben, dass die mediale abhängigkeit der menschen zunimmt. gleichzeitig ist eine generell zunehmende "abhängigkeit" schon wörtlich negativ belegt und keineswegs neutral. ...


Und ich kann mich nicht erinnern, daß der Ausdruck "mediale Abhängigkeit" der Kernpunkt eines meiner Postings war.

Ich habe lediglich darzustellen versucht, daß Michel Durchschnittsmensch heutzutage ganz unbekümmert _freiwillig_ seine Daten ins Internet hinausposaunt - und das _ist_ ein gesellschaftlicher Wandel.


----------



## Worrel (4. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.04.2009 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist gesetztlich festgeschrieben und nennt sich Gewährleistung. Innerhalb dieser Zeit dürftest du, wenn so ein Fall eintritt, dein Spiel in den Laden zurückbringen und kriegst das bezahlte Geld wieder.


Du mußt aber zugeben, daß du im Laden ausgelacht wirst, wenn du versuchst, ein 2004 gekauftes Half-Life 2 zurückzubringen ... wenn du dich denn überhaupt daran erinnerst, wo genau du das gekauft hast.



> Das Leben ist zu kurz, als dass man es der Angst überlassen sollte, Entscheidungen zu treffen.


Allerdings wird das Leben noch kürzer, wenn man aus angstfreiem Übermut dauernd unnötige Risiken eingeht...


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 04.04.2009 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Du mußt aber zugeben, daß du im Laden ausgelacht wirst, wenn du versuchst, ein 2004 gekauftes Half-Life 2 zurückzubringen ... wenn du dich denn überhaupt daran erinnerst, wo genau du das gekauft hast.


Ich bin kein Mathematik-Profi, aber ist 2004 nicht schon länger als zwei Jahre her?




> Allerdings wird das Leben noch kürzer, wenn man aus angstfreiem Übermut dauernd unnötige Risiken eingeht...


Das mag für bestimmte Entscheidungen zutreffen, die Wahl Steam zu nutzen hat meiner Meinung nach aber keine lebensverkürzenden Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## Worrel (4. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.04.2009 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin kein Mathematik-Profi, aber ist 2004 nicht schon länger als zwei Jahre her?


Natürlich.

Aber du mußt ja wohl zugeben, daß dein Argument mit der Gewährleistung dann für alle Steam Spiele, die du davor gekauft hast, nicht mehr viel Sinn macht.



> > Allerdings wird das Leben noch kürzer, wenn man aus angstfreiem Übermut dauernd unnötige Risiken eingeht...
> 
> 
> Das mag für bestimmte Entscheidungen zutreffen, die Wahl Steam zu nutzen hat meiner Meinung nach aber keine lebensverkürzenden Nebenwirkungen.


Man verzeihe mir das Abweichen vom eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 04.04.2009 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber du mußt ja wohl zugeben, daß dein Argument mit der Gewährleistung dann für alle Steam Spiele, die du davor gekauft hast, nicht mehr viel Sinn macht.


Ja aber das ist das Gesetz. Wenn der Toaster nach zwei Jahren und einem Tag auseinanderfällt, hat man auch Pech gehabt.


----------



## Huskyboy (4. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.04.2009 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 04.04.2009 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nach 6 monaten gilt beweislastumkehr.. 

du musst dann dem händler beweisen das der defekt schon von anfang an da war..


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.04.2009 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 03.04.2009 02:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für Gelegenheitsspieler mag das gelten, aber ich bin jemand, der sich manchmal 3-4 Spiele pro Monat kauft und da kannst Du dir vorstellen, was da über die Jahre hinweg zusammen kommt.
Ich hab eben gerne über das was ich kaufe, selbst die Kontrolle. Es würde ja auch niemand einen Fernseher kaufen, wenn der Hersteller ihm jederzeit die Nutzung abdrehen _könnte_.
Solche Geschäfte kann man wohl leider nur mit uns Computerspielern machen, weil wir einfach Vollidioten sind und uns alles gefallen lassen, davon schließe ich mich auch gar nicht aus.
Und wenn es so sein sollte, dass man ein Spiel wirklich nur für eine gewisse Zeit "leiht", dann müssen auch die Preise dementsprechend angepasst werden und darf nur eine Leihgebühr verlangt werden, alles andere ist dann schon Betrug.
Ich möchte einfach selbst bestimmen wann und wie lange ich ein Einzelspielerspiel (bei Mehrspielerspielen wars ja schon immer so, dass sie nur einige Zeit funktionieren) spielen darf. Kann ich das irgendwann nicht mehr, ist das ein Zustand, der für mich nicht hinnehmbar ist.
Sorry, aber da bin ich stur, wenn ich über etwas keine Kontrolle haben kann, dann ist das für mich ein Geschäft das nicht machbar ist.


----------



## HLP-Andy (4. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 04.04.2009 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> nach 6 monaten gilt beweislastumkehr..
> 
> du musst dann dem händler beweisen das der defekt schon von anfang an da war..


Und das hat mit meiner Aussage genau was zu tun? Achja: gar nichts.


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.04.2009 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 04.04.2009 19:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ähm, doch: das heißt schließlich, daß dein Argument "Gewährleistung" nicht für 2 Jahre nach Kauf gilt, sondern nur für 6 Monate - schließlich wäre bei Abschaltung der Steam Server der "Defekt" ja eben nicht von Anfang an dagewesen.

=> Für sämtliche Steam Spiele, deren Lizenz du vor mehr als 6 Monaten erworben hast, besteht für Valve im Falle eine Serverabschaltung nicht der geringste gesetzliche Grund, einen non-Steam Patch nachzureichen.


----------



## ichmusssagen (5. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 04.04.2009 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 04.04.2009 04:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eigendlich hatte ich ja bereits geschrieben, das es mir nicht um den vergleich geht, sondern deine argumentationslinie. so gesehen war es eine analogie und kein vergleich. das beispiel war dafür gedacht, möglichst prägnant deine argumentationslinie zu verdeutlichen.
auch wenn computerspiele keine "luxusgüter" sind, wie du behauptest, sind sie sicherlich nicht lebensgrundlage. abgesehen führen wir hier keine rechtsdebatte, womit es nicht um rechte geht.


----------



## bloek123 (5. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Pope am 02.04.2009 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Befürworter und Gegner von STEAM/DRM, die sich gegenseitig kaum von den jeweiligen Meinungen überzeugen lassen. Aus diesem Grund sollte das Augenmerk denjenigen gelten, die DRM einfach als gegeben hinnehmen. Das sind nämlich die Leute, die einer Strategie Vorschub geben, welche auf die Unwissenheit der unkritischen breiten Masse baut. Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb STEAM solch einen vermeintlich tollen Erfolg haben soll. Die Leute die Spiele kaufen und anschließend feststellen, dass man STEAM braucht, denken gar nicht darüber nach, ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Es wird aus Bequemlichkeit einfach registriert und aktiviert, damit man zocken kann.



Du hast es exakt auf den Punkt gebracht.

Die absolute Minderheit und ich wiederhole das gern, die absolute Minderheit hat einen Steam-Account aus Gründen von Vorzügen erstellt, die das Programm bietet.

Darin liegt auch ein grosser Teil des vermeintlich tollen Erfolges begründet:

Erst die Abschaltung von WON am 31.07.04 und die Counter-Strike: Source Beta am 19.08.04 sowie (allen voran) die Veröffentlichung von Half-Life 2 am 16.11.04 haben Steam überhaupt nennenswerte Nutzerzahlen gebracht. Warum wurden die Accounts erstellt? Die Antwort ist ganz simpel: Kein Account -> kein Spiel

Das hat sich bis heute nicht geändert und stellt in den meisten Fällen den hauptsächlichen Grund dar, Steam überhaupt auf dem Rechner landen zu lassen bzw. landen lassen zu müssen. (Kein Account -> kein Spiel)

Gerechterweise ist anzuführen, dass Steam mitlerweile durch das Hinzufügen von diversen Features etc. dem Nutzer schmackhafter gemacht wird. Diese Mitbringsel haben jedoch eher selten etwas mit der Entscheidungsfindung für oder gegen das Erstellen eines Steam-Accounts zu tun.

Fazit: Ohne Zwangsbindung an (vor allem hauseigene Top-Titel) wäre Steam mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit heute hier keine derartige Diskussion wert.


----------



## Rabowke (5. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bloek123 am 05.04.2009 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Die absolute Minderheit und ich wiederhole das gern, die absolute Minderheit hat einen Steam-Account aus Gründen von Vorzügen erstellt, die das Programm bietet.


... und diese grandiose Aussage magst du wie genau belegen? Einfach einen Text in ein Forum schreiben ohne Angaben von Quellen ist einfach: doof.

Du kannst diese Aussage gern fünfhundertmal wiederholen, sie wird dadurch nicht richtiger.



> Fazit: Ohne Zwangsbindung an (vor allem hauseigene Top-Titel) wäre Steam mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit heute hier keine derartige Diskussion wert.


Diese Diskussion hat in dieser Form keinen wert. Warum? Weils einfach sinnlos ist.
Es gibt eben Leute, die finden Steam absolut in Ordnung weils den Umgang mit Spielen ( Patches, Multiplayer etc. ) vereinfacht.

Solange Spiele gekauft werden, die Steam voraussetzen stimmt das System.

Wie HLP-Andy schon meinte: es zwingt euch niemand das Spiel zu kaufen, ein Spiel ist kein notwendiges Gut was man unbedingt haben muss. Wenn man nicht bereit ist, Steam als Voraussetzung zu akzeptieren: dann kauft man es eben nicht.

Deiner Logik nach müssten ja dann viel mehr Leute den Kauf verweigern aus den von dir genannten Gründen. Lustigerweise ist dies aber nicht der Fall, d.h. die Leute können anscheinend durch aus mit Steam leben. Leben und leben lassen ... ganz einfach.


----------



## Boesor (5. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bloek123 am 05.04.2009 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Die absolute Minderheit und ich wiederhole das gern, die absolute Minderheit hat einen Steam-Account aus Gründen von Vorzügen erstellt, die das Programm bietet.



Was mich angeht hast du da recht, ob das allgemein so ist mag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 05.04.2009 00:59 schrieb:
			
		

> => Für sämtliche Steam Spiele, deren Lizenz du vor mehr als 6 Monaten erworben hast, besteht für Valve im Falle eine Serverabschaltung nicht der geringste gesetzliche Grund, einen non-Steam Patch nachzureichen.


Wieso sollte es denn mehrere No-Steam-Patches geben bzw. warum sollte es für jedes einzelne Steam-Spiel eine separaten No-Steam-Patch geben?
Ich dachte immer sämtliche Spiele seien an einen Account gebunden, wäre es da nicht logischer, nur Steam zu "patchen" anstatt jedes einzelne Spiel "rauszupatchen"? :-o


----------



## Worrel (9. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 05.04.2009 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte immer sämtliche Spiele seien an einen Account gebunden, wäre es da nicht logischer, nur Steam zu "patchen" anstatt jedes einzelne Spiel "rauszupatchen"? :-o


Einfacher wäre es sicherlich, einfach die Steam Server Software freizugeben oder ähnliches.
Entweder, Valve ent-steamed die einzelnen .exe Dateien oder stellt den Server zur Verfügung.

Gesetzlich müssen sie das aber eben nur für besagte 6 Monate alte Käufe.


----------



## Huskyboy (10. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 09.04.2009 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 05.04.2009 13:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja die Spiele zu entsteamen ist für leute die illegale kopien bevorzugen schon heute kein problem.. nur wir "wir kaufen spiele gern" leute die kein steam wollen sind natürlich erstmal in den hintern gekniffen

hach, schon wieder spiele wo illegale kopien vorteile haben..


----------



## Worrel (10. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 10.04.2009 02:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja die Spiele zu entsteamen ist für leute die illegale kopien bevorzugen schon heute kein problem.. nur wir "wir kaufen spiele gern" leute die kein steam wollen sind natürlich erstmal in den hintern gekniffen
> 
> hach, schon wieder spiele wo illegale kopien vorteile haben..


a) Es geht gerade darum, ob Steam dazu verpflichtet ist, bei einer Abschaltung der Server (einen) En-SteamungsPatch(es) bereitzustellen - das hat mit heute vorhandenen no-Steam-Patches grad mal gar nix zu tun.

b) Ein ehrlicher über-Steam-Käufer bekommt seine Updates per Steam und kann sofort weiterspielen, ein Crack.Nutzer muß erst mal einen neuen Crack, der passend zum neuen Patch ist, finden, sonst kann er die neue Version nicht nutzen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 09.04.2009 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 05.04.2009 13:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn dem so ist und Valve das auch so handhaben würde, wäre das eine ungeheuerliche Schweinerei, imho.
Das kann man aber erst diskutieren, wenn diese "Steam-Abschaltung / Server-Down etc.-Geschichte" tatsächlich passiert ist.


----------



## Raptor (10. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 10.04.2009 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 09.04.2009 21:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei ich da mal ausnahmsweise meine Hand vorerst für Valve ins Feuer legen muss. Bisher scheint Valve ja kein Spiel über Steam abgeschaltet zu haben und wenn ich mich nicht täusche gibt es Steam schon ca. 5 Jahre oder länger. Somit scheinte es momentan unwahrscheinlich das dies passiert. Das Problem an der Sache ist aber einfach, dass Steam theoretisch irgendwann die Server für die Spiele abschalten kann und man selber dagegen nichts machen kann, weil sie sich rechtlich nicht gebunden haben die Server ewig laufen zu lassen und beim abschalten einen No-Steam Patch zu liefern. Man lebt halt immer mit der Möglichkeit, wenn auch eine sehr geringe nach aktuellem Stand, dass man irgendwann in ein paar Jahren das Spiel nicht mehr einfach so spielen kann.


----------



## Huskyboy (10. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 10.04.2009 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> b) Ein ehrlicher über-Steam-Käufer bekommt seine Updates per Steam und kann sofort weiterspielen, ein Crack.Nutzer muß erst mal einen neuen Crack, der passend zum neuen Patch ist, finden, sonst kann er die neue Version nicht nutzen.



wer hatte nochmal behauptet das Valve spiele ach so fehlerfrei sind?Hab lange keines mehr gespielt aber mir ist in erinnerung das das gerne behauptet wird..

und Multiplayerpatches brauch ich z.b. garnicht, ich spiel nicht online..


----------



## Boesor (10. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 10.04.2009 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> wer hatte nochmal behauptet das Valve spiele ach so fehlerfrei sind?Hab lange keines mehr gespielt aber mir ist in erinnerung das das gerne behauptet wird..
> 
> und Multiplayerpatches brauch ich z.b. garnicht, ich spiel nicht online..



Ein Patch muss nicht zwangsläufig fehler beseitigen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. April 2009)

*AW:*



> Defektes Spiel erst nach News entfernt
> 
> Manchmal berichten Websites nicht nur über News, sondern werden auch selbst zu einem Teil der Story. So geschehen vergangene Nacht bei Shacknews.com. In einer Meldung berichtete das Portal über das Steam-Spiel Earth 2160, dass seit rund zwei Monaten nicht mehr gestartet werden kann. Seit einem Client-Update im Februar verweigert das Strategiespiel den Dienst und meldete nur noch: "failed to get SteamID".
> 
> ...



Ohne Kommentar....


----------



## AIKM (27. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 16.04.2009 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> > Defektes Spiel erst nach News entfernt
> >
> > Manchmal berichten Websites nicht nur über News, sondern werden auch selbst zu einem Teil der Story. So geschehen vergangene Nacht bei Shacknews.com. In einer Meldung berichtete das Portal über das Steam-Spiel Earth 2160, dass seit rund zwei Monaten nicht mehr gestartet werden kann. Seit einem Client-Update im Februar verweigert das Strategiespiel den Dienst und meldete nur noch: "failed to get SteamID".
> >
> ...




In diesem Fall trifft die Schuld die Entwickler eher. Wenn sie ihr Spiel bei Steam betreiben lassen wollen, müssen sie es entsprechend an die Plattform anpassen, sodass es funktioniert.


----------



## Revotronic (27. April 2009)

*AW:*

Steam war toll. Seit diesem verdammten "€ Update" ist alles toller. Nach der Devise 1 Dollar ist ein Euro! Miese Sache. Schlimm wird es ja auch noch wenn Spiele in Amerika gleich 30€ weniger kosten.
Siehe Quatum of Solace (schreibt man das so?)
Amerika 19.99$ / Europa 49,99€. Gehts noch?


----------



## HLP-Andy (27. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				AIKM am 27.04.2009 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Fall trifft die Schuld die Entwickler eher. Wenn sie ihr Spiel bei Steam betreiben lassen wollen, müssen sie es entsprechend an die Plattform anpassen, sodass es funktioniert.


Unsinn, das war ein Steam-Update, dass das Problem verursachte und ein neuerliches Steam-Update, dass es wieder behoben hat. Die Sache ist übrigens 48 Stunden nach dem Aufschrei geklärt gewesen, siehe: http://www.hlportal.de/?site=news&do=shownews&news_id=6791




			
				Revotronic am 27.04.2009 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Steam war toll. Seit diesem verdammten "€ Update" ist alles toller. Nach der Devise 1 Dollar ist ein Euro! Miese Sache. Schlimm wird es ja auch noch wenn Spiele in Amerika gleich 30€ weniger kosten.
> Siehe Quatum of Solace (schreibt man das so?)
> Amerika 19.99$ / Europa 49,99€. Gehts noch?


1. Es gibt keine "1 Dollar ist 1 Euro". Die Dollar-Preise waren und sind immer ohne Umsatzsteuer angegeben gewesen, die Euro-Preise sind immer inklusive VAT. Du vergleichst also Brutto und Netto und damit ist der Vergleich unzulässig.

2. Es ist Sache der Hersteller, wieviel sie für die Spiele verlangen, das hat nichts mit Steam oder Valve zu tun. Zeno Clash kostet bei uns beispielsweise 16 Euro inklusive Steuern, in den USA 20 US-Dollar ohne Steuern. Also korrekt umgerechnet (sogar ein bisschen billiger bei uns). Andere Publisher verlangen mehr, manchmal sogar viel mehr. Das ist zwar ärgerlich, aber da musst du schon den konkreten Hersteller anschreiben und dich dort beschweren, Valve kann das nicht ändern.

3. Derartige Preisunterschiede zwischen Europa und den USA gabs auch schon vor der "Euro-Einführung" bei Steam, da kostete dann eben ein Call of Duty 4 bei uns 69,99 US-Dollar (exkl. VAT) und in den USA nur 49,99 US-Dollar (exkl. VAT) - kam aber aufs gleiche wie jetzt 49,99 US-Dollar ohne Steuern und 49,99 Euro mit Steuern.


----------



## Revotronic (28. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 27.04.2009 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> AIKM am 27.04.2009 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bijata (7. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 27.04.2009 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Es gibt keine "1 Dollar ist 1 Euro". Die Dollar-Preise waren und sind immer ohne Umsatzsteuer angegeben gewesen, die Euro-Preise sind immer inklusive VAT. Du vergleichst also Brutto und Netto und damit ist der Vergleich unzulässig.
> 
> 2. Es ist Sache der Hersteller, wieviel sie für die Spiele verlangen, das hat nichts mit Steam oder Valve zu tun. Zeno Clash kostet bei uns beispielsweise 16 Euro inklusive Steuern, in den USA 20 US-Dollar ohne Steuern. Also korrekt umgerechnet (sogar ein bisschen billiger bei uns). Andere Publisher verlangen mehr, manchmal sogar viel mehr. Das ist zwar ärgerlich, aber da musst du schon den konkreten Hersteller anschreiben und dich dort beschweren, Valve kann das nicht ändern.
> 
> 3. Derartige Preisunterschiede zwischen Europa und den USA gabs auch schon vor der "Euro-Einführung" bei Steam, da kostete dann eben ein Call of Duty 4 bei uns 69,99 US-Dollar (exkl. VAT) und in den USA nur 49,99 US-Dollar (exkl. VAT) - kam aber aufs gleiche wie jetzt 49,99 US-Dollar ohne Steuern und 49,99 Euro mit Steuern.



Wie schön dass du Zeno Clash erwähnst...
Zeno Clash ist aus einem einzigen Grund zu den richtigen Preisen bei uns: Weil die Hersteller bei Valve auf korrekte Preise beharrten.

Erst DARAUF hat Valve eingelenkt und das Spiel mit korrekten Preisen über Steam verkauft.

Wenn Hersteller ihre Spiele hingegen bei Valve mit 49,99$ angeben ohne auf eine korrekte Umrechnung zu bestehen, wird das Spiel bei uns halt für 49,99€ verkauft. Von wegen Hersteller lmao. Ja die Hersteller haben die Möglichkeit die Preise zu ändern, allerdings wird Valve das von sich aus garantiert nicht tun. Warum auch? Europa abzocken macht doch Spass. oO

Nächstes mal solltest du dich vorher informieren. 

EDIT: Ahja nochwas:
Warum muss ich als Schweizer in Euro zahlen? Und warum ebenfalls 49,99€? Bring hier bloss keine Steuerargumente, meines Wissens haben wir in der Schweiz ned solche Wuchersteuern wie in DE.


----------

